# Hive: Musings about Crothian



## Angel Tarragon

For as many posts as Crothian gets off in a day, I would not be surprised if he had a T1 line directly connected to his computer at work and at home.


----------



## Darkness

He's become slower in his advanced age.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Does Crothain Ever Sleep?*

For as many posts as he gets in a day I would not doubt that Crothian is an autonomous entity. However, him and I have had dealings in the past and even autonomous entities need downtime to have their software upgraded. Heck even if Crothian is an autonomous entity, I have no doubt he couldnt find a way to give himself form and move from place to place like those aliens in the TMNT cartoons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Upon further thought it is possible that Crothian is a terminator from the future and is here to wipe out the gaming community before we get too large. 


*Scrambles to bomb shelter and seals it shut*


At least I've got enough food down here to last me three lifetimes!


----------



## Darkness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Upon further thought it is possible that Crothain is a terminator from the future and is here to wipe out the gaming community before we get too large.



 You've come to this conclusion... _how_?

And that after all the effort he put into keeping that a secret...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Gosh darn it, I'm stuck down here without my gaming books!

*opens bomb shelter*

*makes ten trips between bomb shelter and house just to make sure I have enough reading material to lat me until doomsday*

Whoops, glad I didn't seal myself completely in yet!

*Runs into house grabs a box of stogies and boatload of matches*

*Seals himself in*

*Sinks into bed and turns on lantern*

Ahh, bliss!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goodnight folks!


----------



## Darkness

Good night, mate.


----------



## Stone Angel

No Crothian is real I saw him in a gas station just outside of Indy!


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Darrin Drader

Crothian posts so much, even Prostetnic *Vogon* Jeltz had something to say.

See, see the domineering sky 
Marvel at its big puce depths. 
Tell me, Crothian do you 
Wonder why the naked molerat ignores you? 
Why its foobly stare 
makes you feel phlegmy. 
I can tell you, it is 
Worried by your yahihihiha facial growth 
That looks like 
A pizza. 
What's more, it knows
Your oxymoron potting shed 
Smells of spores.
Everything under the big domineering sky
Asks why, why do you even bother?
You only charm hair gel.


----------



## Turanil

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Goodnight folks!



Frukathka, I am not fooled by your clever schemes. I just see right through your scams. A couple of days ago you were at 1000 posts, and now at 1080. You try to appear friendly, but I know it's just a lie. The truth is simply that *you want to beat me on the postcount!!!*




*I will NOT tolerate this infamy!! I will remain ahead of you even if I must post once every 10 minutes all day long!! Frukathka beware, because the race has begun!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For as many posts as Crothian gets off in a day, I would not be surprised if he had a T1 line directly connected to his computer at work and at home.




You might not be suprised but you'd be wrong.  No T1 lines for me.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> He's become slower in his advanced age.




My participation has always been linked with the         .  So, when it declines I decline and when it thrives so do it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Turanil said:
			
		

> The truth is simply that you want to beat me on the postcount!!![/B]
> 
> I will NOT tolerate this infamy!! I will remain ahead of you even if I must post once every 10 minutes all day long!! Frukathka beware, because the race has begun!!!!!!!!



I don't know what you are talking about Turanil. I don't giving a flying hoot as to who is ahead of me in postcounts. Anyway, don't you have a job? I'm sure that not everyone who posts at enworld is a parent mooching jobless mook like me. Besides, how on god's green earth can anyone post once evry ten minutes? You do what you have to Tur, I'm not after beating your postcount.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> You might not be suprised but you'd be wrong.  No T1 lines for me.



Wow. Thats a shocker. So what kind of connection do you have Crothian?



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> My participation has always been linked with the . So, when it declines I decline and when it thrives so do it.



What exactly does this mean. I'm a little lost.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow. Thats a shocker. So what kind of connection do you have Crothian?




I mentally access the boards and post via telemechanical powers...or I use a cable modem.  You can belive whichever you like  




> What exactly does this mean. I'm a little lost.




that means that I occasionally post cryptic mesages that not everyone (ore even anyone) is supposed to understand.  People have fun poking fun at my posting and all and so I have fun being silly and cryptic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I mentally access the boards and post via telemechanical powers...or I use a cable modem.  You can belive whichever you like



Well, I wouldn't be surprised if you post both ways. The only question is how would you know when to post tlemechanically? That would mean that you would have to upload part of your psyche to the internet to be able to watch the posts here. Anyway, you my friend, are a miracle.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> that means that I occasionally post cryptic mesages that not everyone (ore even anyone) is supposed to understand.  People have fun poking fun at my posting and all and so I have fun being silly and cryptic.



Okay, noe I understand......or do I? Nuts, I'm going to have put skill ranks into cryptology.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyway, you my friend, are a miracle.




As an infant brought home on Christams Day it is fitting.


----------



## Nightcloak

I still hold to the belief that Crothain is ENWorld and ENWorld is Crothian. They are the same entity.

That was the real purpose of the server drive. Crothian had expanded beyond the bounds of the current system and needs the larger system to grow into his true potential.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothain said:
			
		

> As an infant brought home on Christams Day it is fitting.



That I did not know. Congratulations on the bundle of joy!


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I still hold to the belief that Crothain is ENWorld and ENWorld is Crothian. They are the same entity.




I only lurked in the first incarnations of the board.  And really to say I am EN World is a dis service to Eric Noah, who truely is EN World and without him there would be none of this.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That I did not know. Congratulations on the bundle of joy!




well, it has been 30 years....


----------



## Stone Angel

He is a real person I swear I swear he sat across from him at a subway.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> As an infant brought home on Christams Day it is fitting.



So you were adopted after all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> So you were adopted after all.



Oh. Oops, sorry Croth. From the way you worded your post it sounded to me like you were a father!


----------



## diaglo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. Oops, sorry Croth. From the way you worded your post it sounded to me like you were a father!




nah, he is a mother.

a Bad mother...

but i'm talkin' bout Crothian...


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. Oops, sorry Croth. From the way you worded your post it sounded to me like you were a father!




not adopted and not a father.....


----------



## Jdvn1

He's a bad mother--
Shut your mouth!
I'm talking about Crothian
Then we can dig it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually, Crothian is more likely a collection of people.  A team.  Team Crothian.


----------



## Turanil

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't know what you are talking about Turanil.



 I am trying my hand at humor. **Sigh!** I believed it was obvious...



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sure that not everyone who posts at enworld is a parent mooching jobless mook like me.



 But I am! I am sitting there waiting for some job to come by. (BTW: this is exactly what happened today: two jobs came by. Now I must choose between one constraining, boring, little paid, but assured; and one much more interesting and better paid but not yet assured.)


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> I only lurked in the first incarnations of the board.  And really to say I am EN World is a dis service to Eric Noah, who truely is EN World and without him there would be none of this.





Sorry, did not mean to dis Eric. I also lurked on the old 3E rumor boards and was pretty bummed the day he shut down his site. It took quite a while for me to find my way here. I have mega respect for what he started and also what Russ has done, plus what the mods, and admins do to keep this place running.


*Obviously bad attempt at humor pulled do to costume failure*


----------



## Evilhalfling

NC - you mean wardrobe malfunction? 
I heard a rumor that crothian actually pays illegal immigrants to do his typing for him, while he dictates responses. 
Any truth to to that rumor?


----------



## Nightcloak

Evilhalfling - It's a wardrobe malfunction if everyone hits rewind on the TiVo to check it out. 

Trust me, I had a costume failure.


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Sorry, did not mean to dis Eric. I also lurked on the old 3E rumor boards and was pretty bummed the day he shut down his site. It took quite a while for me to find my way here. I have mega respect for what he started and also what Russ has done, plus what the mods, and admins do to keep this place running.
> 
> 
> *Obviously bad attempt at humor pulled do to costume failure*




don't worry about it.  Eric is sometimes the forgotten face of EN QWorld and I like to give him props


----------



## diaglo

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't worry about it.  Eric is sometimes the forgotten face of EN QWorld and I like to give him props





i try and prop up his sagging posterior too.

but i think he said for his New Year's Resolution, he was gonna get back to the gym and work on his diet.


----------



## devilish

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> NC - you mean wardrobe malfunction?
> I heard a rumor that crothian actually pays illegal immigrants to do his typing for him, while he dictates responses.
> Any truth to to that rumor?




Partially --  I heard that he's outsourced it to another nation.


----------



## Desdichado

Crothian said:
			
		

> You might not be suprised but you'd be wrong.  No T1 lines for me.



But what he didn't mention is that his ISP connects directly to the ENWorld server like an I/V...


----------



## Crothian

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But what he didn't mention is that his ISP connects directly to the ENWorld server like an I/V...




yep, I'm the reason for the server slow down.....


----------



## ASH

Your the reason for lots of stuff...But lets all be honest... its Piratecats fault!


----------



## Crothian

so, how come a thread musings about me is labeled wierd?  What's up with that??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

well.. you're an ooze.  So, it makes sense things pertaining to you would merge?


----------



## diaglo

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, how come a thread musings about me is labeled wierd?  What's up with that??




it was a typo.
instead of wierd it should read wired.

this belongs in the computer/software forum.


----------



## Turanil

Oooze? Doesn't seem this thread is going to disolve any time soon though.


----------



## Krieg

There is no Crothian, only Zuul!


----------



## Crothian

okay, who told???


----------



## Turanil

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, who told???



If you look at it carefully, you will see this is explained in his sig (Krieg's) in great detail.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, who told???



I deciphered the crop circles.

Sorry. I was bored and had nothing better to do.


----------



## Turanil

Darkness said:
			
		

> I deciphered the crop circles.



Hey! I had forgotten about this trend. Do crop circles still appear here and there, or do people have found some new stuff of that sort to contend with? I want to know. It seems the grey, crop circles, Haarp threats (I don't speak about the rpg here, hehe), etc. have faded from the underground media. There must be something new to have replaced them no? What it is, I NEED to know!!


----------



## Darkness

Alas, I'm not a big expert on such things so I can't say.


----------



## Crothian

Turanil said:
			
		

> Hey! I had forgotten about this trend. Do crop circles still appear here and there, or do people have found some new stuff of that sort to contend with? I want to know. It seems the grey, crop circles, Haarp threats (I don't speak about the rpg here, hehe), etc. have faded from the underground media. There must be something new to have replaced them no? What it is, I NEED to know!!




For the most part it has seemed to died down, I haven't heard much on them in a while.


----------



## ASH

Crop circles are really the little folk trying to communicate with us!


----------



## Darrin Drader

Crothian said:
			
		

> For the most part it has seemed to died down, I haven't heard much on them in a while.




Crop circles died down when _team crop circles_ decided to change their focus to _team Crothian_.


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Crop circles died down when _team crop circles_ decided to change their focus to _team Crothian_.





Cool, that must be like a Justice League!!


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cool, that must be like a Justice League!!



...but with oozes, of course.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> ...but with oozes, of course.




Ya, oozes with capes!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Oozes with capes...do they fly?


----------



## Angcuru

Jetpacks.


----------



## Maldur

[etna mode] no capes[/etna mode]


----------



## Turanil

You guys have a very subtle humor... I feel at a loss here. Maybe when I am 2500 posts old I will begin to understand.


----------



## Krieg

Turanil said:
			
		

> You guys have a very subtle humor... I feel at a loss here. Maybe when I am 2500 posts old I will begin to understand.




Quality not quantity my friend.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Krieg said:
			
		

> Quality not quantity my friend.



 Really? Where'd you get that from? Surely not Crothian... 

And Maldur, you're absolutely right. But then again...if the ooze flys with a cape, he can be defeated!


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Really? Where'd you get that from? Surely not Crothian...
> 
> And Maldur, you're absolutely right. But then again...if the ooze flys with a cape, he can be defeated!




I've said Qaulity of Quanity many times....

And what makes you think that taking an ooze through a jet engine will kill it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Its worth a try, at least. And besides, there are other ways for capes to thwart your evil plans of board domination.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've said Qaulity of Quanity many times....



Stalin said that quantity has a quality all its own.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its worth a try, at least. And besides, there are other ways for capes to thwart your evil plans of board domination.




why do you assume it's evil plans?  I'm not evil!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, alright. Not Evil. Maybe just a little evil. But not evil with an E. Just an e. I mean, you are an ooze. Mindless and all that.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alright, alright. Not Evil. Maybe just a little evil. But not evil with an E. Just an e. I mean, you are an ooze. Mindless and all that.




I see, you are prejudice against oozes.  I see how it is, oozes can't get a fair break, we don't deserve equal treatment.....


----------



## Darrin Drader

I am oozist. I believe that all oozes need to be rounded up and burned. Burned, I tell you, BURNED!!!!11 The only good ooze is a dead ooze.


----------



## Darkness

You like marshmallows a lot, don't you?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> I see, you are prejudice against oozes.  I see how it is, oozes can't get a fair break, we don't deserve equal treatment.....



 What do you expect coming from the ranks of the City Watch of the greatest city on the Disc?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What do you expect coming from the ranks of the City Watch of the greatest city on the Disc?



Yeas but what would you do if your boss hired an ooze to join the force? 
He could keep the badge floating around inside him, and it would prolly take some of the tarnish off.


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I am oozist. I believe that all oozes need to be rounded up and burned. Burned, I tell you, BURNED!!!!11 The only good ooze is a dead ooze.




Now your true colors and revealed and we see who is actually evil!!!


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What do you expect coming from the ranks of the City Watch of the greatest city on the Disc?




since when is Gainsville on the Disc????


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Yeas but what would you do if your boss hired an ooze to join the force?
> He could keep the badge floating around inside him, and it would prolly take some of the tarnish off.



 Oozes and Vampires is where the line is drawn. Simple as that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> since when is Gainsville on the Disc????



 Curses! Discovered! Time to find that old Men in Black memory wipe thingy again...


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oozes and Vampires is where the line is drawn. Simple as that.




what about...Vampiricx Oozes???


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> what about...Vampiricx Oozes???



 Didn't think that template could be applied to oozes


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Didn't think that template could be applied to oozes




Ah, but my army of oozes consists of ooze templates that can be applied to vampires.  Template Trooves 2: Oozes and Aberations!!!


----------



## Darrin Drader

Crothian said:
			
		

> Now your true colors and revealed and we see who is actually evil!!!




What? Me? Evil? I thought that was already understood. I thought it was firmly embedded in the subtext.


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> What? Me? Evil? I thought that was already understood. I thought it was firmly embedded in the subtext.




actually, you seem so unevil that my claim of evil for you just won't stick....you can be the diet coke of evil though


----------



## Turanil

Crothian said:
			
		

> Template Trooves 2: Oozes and Aberations!!!



I guess this is a 2 pages PDF (one of which is the OGL) for 3.25$ ?


----------



## Nightcloak

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Didn't think that template could be applied to oozes





Crothian now has a precedent to fall back on: A vampiric ooze appears in the modual _Heart of Nightfang Spire_. 

*Shudder*


----------



## Crothian

Turanil said:
			
		

> I guess this is a 2 pages PDF (one of which is the OGL) for 3.25$ ?




http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=currentprod&which=TTVIOA

Or it is a real PDF that is published by a respectful publisher.


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Crothian now has a precedent to fall back on: A vampiric ooze appears in the modual _Heart of Nightfang Spire_.
> 
> *Shudder*




Ha!!  And it's a WotC product, too!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ha!!  And it's a WotC product, too!!!



 Gah! I'd forgotten about that! Now he has both 3rd party support AND official support! His power is growing even more! But then again, his power only goes to posting, not like much evil could come of it.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Gah! I'd forgotten about that! Now he has both 3rd party support AND official support! His power is growing even more! But then again, his power only goes to posting, not like much evil could come of it.




Not for nothing....but my power in posting and what that can do is actually pretty big.  Plus I have secret mod powers........


----------



## Darrin Drader

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually, you seem so unevil that my claim of evil for you just won't stick....you can be the diet coke of evil though




Hmm, maybe you're right. It is possible that I'm just Chaotic Grumpy.


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Hmm, maybe you're right. It is possible that I'm just Chaotic Grumpy.




okay, we'll call you CG from now on.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, we'll call you CG from now on.....



 Computer Generated? Chaotic Good? Computer Grumpy? Or maybe Chaotic Generated!


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Computer Generated? Chaotic Good? Computer Grumpy? Or maybe Chaotic Generated!




MAybe it stands for Crothian of Gath.....a more fearful advesary then Goliath.


----------



## Darkness

It probably stands for Celestial General, a title he earned for his contributions to the BoED.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> It probably stands for Celestial General, a title he earned for his contributions to the BoED.




Good point.  How can somewho who writes books about Good actually be evil?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> Good point.  How can somewho who writes books about Good actually be evil?



 Who better to write about Good than Evil? Know Thy Enemy and all that


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Who better to write about Good than Evil? Know Thy Enemy and all that




he couldn't.  like the old grim tooth trap books there are special afflcitions built into the word that would destroy any evil being


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

So he asks me if I wanna be evil, and I say, 'Yeah baby yeah!' So he says I gotta come to this place called the 'comet club,' super-hero city, I blow this place up and then I'm a real bad guy!  And so I say 'bombs are what I do best!'  I am the Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs at Midnight! Boom, baby! Bad is good!  Down with government!


----------



## Darrin Drader

I thought the title of this thread was "Musings about Crothian," not "Musings about Whisperfoot."


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I thought the title of this thread was "Musings about Crothian," not "Musings about Whisperfoot."




shhhh...

so, more on this Whisperfoot guy......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I thought the title of this thread was "Musings about Crothian," not "Musings about Whisperfoot."



 How do we know you aren't just a covert operative for Crothian, hm?! Or if you ARE him! Or he's you!...or...you get the idea. Evil conspiracy and such stuff


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> How do we know you aren't just a covert operative for Crothian, hm?! Or if you ARE him! Or he's you!...or...you get the idea. Evil conspiracy and such stuff





remember...not evil.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> remember...not evil.....



 ...keep forgetting that. Its very hard to remember, you know. You oozes are generally evil things.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I thought oozes were neutral.  you know, brainless force of nature and all.


----------



## Nightcloak

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I thought the title of this thread was "Musings about Crothian," not "Musings about Whisperfoot."




Note to Hive. We have the title of the next thread.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Note to Hive. We have the title of the next thread.



 'Much Ado About Whisperfoot' ?


----------



## Nightcloak

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> 'Much Ado About Whisperfoot' ?




ohhhh.... I like it. I like it.

But lets throw it wide open. Lets come up with a name for the next thread by working in Whisperfoot's name.


How about:

The Dark Side of Whisperfoot
Whisperfoot remains the same
Whisperfoot Re-Revisited
Sgt. Whisperfoot's lonely Hearts Club Band
Use your Whisperfoot I and II
Revenge of Whisperfoot
Whisperfoot comes Alive


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I thought oozes were neutral.  you know, brainless force of nature and all.




who you calling brainless?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

They say this ooze Crothian is a bad mother
SHUT YOUR MOUTH!
I'm talkin' 'bout Crothian.
THEN WE CAN DIG IT!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> who you calling brainless?



 Yeah, Crothian has to have at least a brain that he's absorbed from another creature to be reading that book. But remember:

Knowledge = Power

Power Corrupts

Read. Be Evil. 

Therefore, Crothian is at least on the path of becoming evil.


----------



## Crothian

doesn't everyone on the boards read them?  so by that logic everyone on the boards is evil.......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> doesn't everyone on the boards read them?  so by that logic everyone on the boards is evil.......



 ...this surprises you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Knowledge is Power
Power Corrupts
Study Hard, Be Evil

And just normal oozes are brainless, not epic oozemasters.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

But Crothian's not an epic oozemaster. He's advanced.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But Crothian's not an epic oozemaster. He's advanced.





hopefully you at least get the reference.....


----------



## Darrin Drader

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> But lets throw it wide open. Lets come up with a name for the next thread by working in Whisperfoot's name.
> 
> Use your Whisperfoot I and II




That would be consistent with what I've been listening to lately. That and Contra-Whisperfoot.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> doesn't everyone on the boards read them?  so by that logic everyone on the boards is evil.......



*raises hand* What if the voices in your head read the boards for you?


----------



## Turanil

I officially declare that I am definitely stopping reading this thread from this day on.


----------



## Nightcloak

Turanil said:
			
		

> I officially declare that I am definitely stopping reading this thread from this day on.




Ah... But notice he says nothing about posting.


----------



## orchid blossom

Arrrgh!  Randomlings seems to be down!  At least it won't reload for me.  Anyone else having problems there?


----------



## Crothian

Ya, didn't work for me either....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

All is good at the wombat home once more.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Of course, it would be the next post that I ask if the wombat site has gone splat for others, wouldn't it?


----------



## AGGEMAM

Yup, the wombat is road kill.

So how are you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

tired.  about ready for bed and such. just wanna watch one more foamy cartoon before I go.


----------



## Maldur

splat!


----------



## Silver Moon

Did Lucy pay the renewal?


----------



## randomling

Hi folks:

I can't connect to Randomling's House either right now.  I can however log into the host site, which unfortunately isn't telling me very much. We're all paid up till the 18th of February with stacks of bandwidth to spare, so I can only assume it's a temporary server glitch - there's no notice or anything that I can find on the host site. It's been down at least a couple of hours by my reckoning.

Sorry, not having terribly good contact with my hosts, it's hard to give any more concrete information. On the plus side, I've never seen RH down for more than a few hours at a time, so it should be back up soonish.

If I get any news, I'll let you all know.


----------



## AGGEMAM

Welcome back! *Starts the Wave*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Welcome back! *Starts the Wave*



 *continues the wave*

Oh, how my implant craved the Hive. It nearly drove me insane.


----------



## Darrin Drader

*Interrupts the wave long enough to rejoice at having completed another article, then continues it*

It is good to be on this new and improved server. This thing has some serious speed.

Dear lord, have I been sucked into the Hive? Maybe its time to drink some tea, listen to Dark Side of the Moon, or gaze contemplatively into the fire while I decide the course the rest of my life should take.


----------



## Evilhalfling

*Left hand wave * 
the implant! thats what that strange buzzing sound was, not enough hive 
now my mind is  at rest, just in time for classes.
*right hand wave*


----------



## ASH

Hi hive!

*continues Wave!*


----------



## Angcuru

Y'know, at my sister's school they had a sort of *moment of silence* nonsense in the auditorium for the Tsunami thing.  And at the end, everyone in the room did the wave.


----------



## AGGEMAM

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Dear lord, have I been sucked into the Hive? Maybe its time to drink some tea, listen to Dark Side of the Moon, or gaze contemplatively into the fire while I decide the course the rest of my life should take.




Maybe it's all those hours doing excately that, that has made you succumb to our vile thread. You know off course that if you play "Dark Side of the Moon", or indeed any Pink Floyd album backwards it says; "Prepare to be assimilated. Resistance is futile. You are one in the Hivemind.", over and over again.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I always liked the dark side of the Halfmoon cookies the best.


----------



## AGGEMAM

I concur. That must be how it all starts.


----------



## Crothian

The Oozes concur.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Since when were you admitting to being plural, Crothian?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I think he was using the royal plural.


----------



## Nightcloak

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I always liked the dark side of the Halfmoon cookies the best.





If it's Pink Floyd, then it needs to be brownies.

hmmmmm...   Magic brownies.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Since when were you admitting to being plural, Crothian?




since the personalities in my mind staged a successful uprising.....


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I think he was using the royal plural.




who's the King baby?  King of the Oozes that is


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

There is only one king, baby.  And he is at Shady Acres Rest Home in Texas.

Thank you.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> There is only one king, baby.  And he is at Shady Acres Rest Home in Texas.
> 
> Thank you.  Thank you very much.




and who says that is not me?  we are very tricky......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Tricky and dead?


----------



## Crothian

no, just tricky.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Just tricky? But aren't you a Vampire?


----------



## Crothian

goodness no, I have respect and a non pale complection...plus I actually wear clothes with color


----------



## Greylock

Crothian said:
			
		

> ...plus I actually wear clothes with color




Black's a color, right? That means I'm OK, right?

Greylock sends....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Technically, black is a absence of colour.

But really, why can't Vampires have some flare?


----------



## Greylock

Flair? Vampires don't have flair? Ohmigawd. Help me, I'm sinking...

I lack. Badly. Pale skin, black clothes, light frame. I'm done, aren't I? Tell me the truth, I can take it....

NOOOO! I can't handle the truth. Tell me pretty lies!...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Is there at least a hint of white from some lights? Err...wait, there wouldn't be lights. Um. Pale skin counts as not black! I think...


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Technically, black is a absence of colour.




no, black is all the colors together, black is the absence of light.  White is the absence of color, but all the colors of light.  



> But really, why can't Vampires have some flare?




because fires klill vampires


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, black is all the colors together, black is the absence of light.  White is the absence of color, but all the colors of light.
> 
> 
> 
> because fires klill vampires



Fire bad.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Fire bad.




Fire bad, tree pretty

_ glares_


----------



## Steve Jung

It wasn't my fault. Really.

Is your internet connection working on all cylinders?


----------



## Crothian

it's a buffy reference, last episode of season 3 after the school blowed up, sir!! (and that's a Stripes reference ) an exhausted Buffy can only procees "Fire bad, Tree pretty"

Conection is up and running at full speed, and with the server flying it's a plesant thing.


----------



## Greylock

Crothian, Crothian....hmmmm. I've seen the name somewhere before.

Back to existential angst. 

AHHHHH, Darkness! Shouting to the silent darkness that consumes me....


----------



## Steve Jung

Greylock said:
			
		

> Crothian, Crothian....



Good thing you didn't say it a third time. Then he would be summoned. Ah! He's here already. Flee.


----------



## Greylock

Capricious spirit, mock the shadows. They are only your dreams.

Crothjian, Crothjian, Crothjian! I do not fear ye!


----------



## Crothian

Greylock said:
			
		

> Back to existential angst.




Existential Blues...they are much better.  My blue suede existential blues.....


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Good thing you didn't say it a third time. Then he would be summoned. Ah! He's here already. Flee.





I'm not Beetlejuice


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

But you are the Hastur of Oozes.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Fire bad, Tree pretty 
beer foamy.

Oozes can be foamy. 
Crothian is foamy

Crothian = Beer
QED


----------



## Darrin Drader

[Slogan]Crothian brand beer. It'll kill you.[/Slogan]


----------



## Crothian

wow, this can easily go in a bad direction...and I don't even like beer...the irony is thick


----------



## the Jester

Crothian said:
			
		

> ...the irony is thick...





Thick like a good stout, my friend.


----------



## Crothian

the Jester said:
			
		

> Thick like a good stout * dwarf*, my friend.




fixed that for you


----------



## Angcuru

Ever have one of those days where you are really depressed/bored for no apparent reason?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ever have one of those days where you are really depressed/bored for no apparent reason?




try hitting yourself with a hammer or shooting a pet. 
then you will have a reason to be depressed 

Or it may have something to do with a lack of light.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

In a Daniel Stern(ish) voice:
Wow, what a hive!


I did nae expect this thread to get this long.


----------



## Darkness

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Fire bad, Tree pretty
> beer foamy.
> 
> Oozes can be foamy.
> Crothian is foamy
> 
> Crothian = Beer
> QED



You're making me thirsty.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Darkness said:
			
		

> You're making me thirsty.




Crothian Beer. It'll kill you!


----------



## Crothian

Ya, but it'll be a good death......


----------



## Greylock

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Crothian is foamy




Interesting idea, that. It would explain the manic posting.


----------



## Crothian

maniac?  not even close, my posting habits might be a bit....enthusiastic, but never actually maniac...least not yet


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

And besides, you've slowed down in your posting. Or maybe its just that the server is now FASTER than you and it doesn't look like you've posted everywhere at once.


----------



## Crothian

ya, that's it..see, not maniac


----------



## Evilhalfling

Nope sorry, the evidance for mania is overwhelming


----------



## Crothian

sorry, facts not in evidance


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Where is evidance, exactly?


----------



## Crothian

from my experience Evi dances wher ever and when ever she likes.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

So is Evi a Charismatic Hero or a Fast Hero?


----------



## Crothian

I'm not too sure, her full name is of course Evi L Dobson


----------



## Evilhalfling

evidance 
1. imagine ooze typing. 
2. imagine ooze typing 22 posts per day for 3 years. 
3. with enough energy left to be the most frequent pusher of hivemind implants. 
assuming that rumors of post writting swaetshops, artifical computer intelligence and monkeys are all false that is. 

as for evidance of fast vs charisma I offer the following 
1. VP of APA (campus) 
2. 3 miles in 30:50 min,  (1/25/05)
conclusion : not a hero.


----------



## Crothian

imagination and rumours are not facts.....


----------



## Evilhalfling

True. 
Okay I concede the point,
 Im sorry if this irritated you, twas not my intention 

So about me 
does closing in on the 10 min mile qualify me as fast? 
5280/ 10 = 528 ft per minute, 52 ft per round 
hmm less than a double move per round.  bother.


----------



## Crothian

I win!!  

well, d20 is not a great system for actually running.  A person running the mile is moving at the same speed as the guy doing the 100m sprint.  Only difference is possible endurance checks.


----------



## Greylock

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Nope sorry, the evidance for mania is overwhelming




I warn you only once. Do not invite the Eye of Crothjian/Foamy. If it lingers too long.... *shudders*.

Be warned.  Crothjian/Foamy is a harsh mistress...


----------



## Crothian

um...not a mistress......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You might be.


----------



## Crothian

nope, trust me on that one.  A mistress hanging out in a gaming forum?  come on, do the math.


----------



## Stone Angel

lol where did this thread go to. 

As an alternatvie Crothian I hear that executives on wal street pay good money for a harsh mistress. Might boost a little cash flow espicially around Con time.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Crothian

I live to far from Wall Street, so I'd break even after travel expenses and room and board.....


----------



## Darrin Drader

I hear Wall street is full of oozes. You would probably fit right in.


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I hear Wall street is full of oozes. You would probably fit right in.




ya, but then I wouldn't be unique.....it's nice to be the only one.  Like odo when he found the rest of the shapechangers just wasn';t the same anymore, it lost its coolness.


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but then I wouldn't be unique.....it's nice to be the only one.  Like odo when he found the rest of the shapechangers just wasn';t the same anymore, it lost its coolness.



Are you saying you're a shapeshifter?


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're a shapeshifter?




I am many many things....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Many many things? You mean you just can't make up your mind on what you want to be. Pfft.


----------



## Darrin Drader

You are the One who was.


----------



## Greylock

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You are the One who was.




Would that be Don Was or David Was? Neato, Crothian. I had no idea. What up, dog?


----------



## ASH

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In a Daniel Stern(ish) voice:
> Wow, what a hive!
> 
> 
> I did nae expect this thread to get this long.




I predict that the thread will grow in length too 400 posts before being closed by the powers that be!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

do the powers that be send you visions, Ash?


----------



## Evilhalfling

or are the visons just from burning rare herbs ?


----------



## Angcuru

Just picked up Mercenaries:  Playground of Destruction. 

 Boom!  Blam!  Kablooie!


----------



## ASH

No visions. Sometimes thoughts and feelings that affect my daily life... but nothing to affect others.  I dont think anyone wants me to 'help' others. I may end up hurting more than helping.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh I want an elephant!!!


----------



## Darrin Drader

I am an elephant... if you know what I mean. And I think you do!


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I am an elephant... if you know what I mean. And I think you do!





Your a large, grey animal with tusks a trunk and big floppy....ears.....


----------



## Evilhalfling

I wanna Pony! 
I can keep it under my bed


----------



## randomling

Hiya, Hive. Anything happening today?

I should go do some sorting and put my washing on. Fun oh fun.


----------



## AGGEMAM

It's saturday so nothings happening .. we're all just waiting for it to be monday again .. so we can get on with our sad lives.


----------



## Greylock

Just doing an extra cruise through the forums. I was supposed to work today, expecting to really, but the doc handed me note saying I have to take a day off. Blasted physicians.

Otherwise, just biding my time until tonights game. Alsih20 is all set to kick our fannies. Again. 

Oddly enough, the party is hoping to see an elephant tonight.


----------



## Crothian

Goingto start a new game, everyone is playing clerics it seems.....


----------



## randomling

I'm bored, and I miss the Hive. Is anyone there?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nope, no one here.


----------



## randomling

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope, no one here.



Aw 

 How's things AMG?


----------



## Darrin Drader

What is this "Hive" of which you speak?


----------



## randomling

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> What is this "Hive" of which you speak?



It's like a little house for bees.


----------



## AGGEMAM

Crothian said:
			
		

> Goingto start a new game, everyone is playing clerics it seems.....




IRL that would be start of a 1000 jokes.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

randomling said:
			
		

> Aw
> 
> How's things AMG?



 Things are okay. Gots to head off to the airport to pick up some family soon. Oh..wait, I'm not here. Crap. *hides*


----------



## AGGEMAM

Rolled a 1 on your Hide check again there AMG?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

What can I say, I'm a bad Rogue.


----------



## AGGEMAM

lol .. yeah .. bad rogue .. bad rogue


----------



## randomling

Bad rogue indeed. 

I'm a bad bard.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

A bad Bard? I think I'm bad at that too...unless Bard's get the ability to Inspire Courage/etc through visual artwork...


----------



## randomling

I was thinking that bards are best at getting attention and making friends. 

I _can_ sing, mind.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I _can't_ sing. Wail? Yes. Sing? No.

Wow, weekends are boring. Why must other people have actual lives?


----------



## randomling

I know. Depressing, isn't it?

Hm, I suppose I could go see if my laundry is dry. Thrilling.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Very exciting. More so than me just sitting here at least. Maybe the laundry will do something crazy like...dance or something.


----------



## randomling

Maybe!

...no.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Ah, well.

Blah. Seems like ice and snow up north have delayed the flight that's supposed to get me out of the house...another half hour of waiting around. Its kind of sad to be this bored. I've got tons of books I could read, video games to waste time on(especially Mario Tennis), and a bunch of unfinished sketches and such littering this desk.

Yet...blah. I bet this is Crothian's fault. Or are we still blaming Piratecat for everything?


----------



## Knight Otu

Maybe the laundry doesn't do crazy things, but crazily, I managed to log in for a short time today to your forum. Managed to edit a post, and thought I'd say hi to Horacio (since no one said hi to him for me. ). Of course, _then _the problems started again, and I had to restart the computer again to get back online. :\


----------



## randomling

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe the laundry doesn't do crazy things, but crazily, I managed to log in for a short time today to your forum. Managed to edit a post, and thought I'd say hi to Horacio (since no one said hi to him for me. ). Of course, _then _the problems started again, and I had to restart the computer again to get back online. :\



Your computer really doesn't like my boards, does it? 

AMG - all is Piratecat's fault.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I bet this is Crothian's fault.




I like the snow, we are getting a good amount right now to add on the few inches on the ground!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Otu, ouch that's evil.

And another random topic. Just noticed that according to the 'Today's Birthdays' at the bottom of the index, Monte Cook is 37 today. Or at least...at home he is


----------



## Knight Otu

randomling said:
			
		

> Your computer really doesn't like my boards, does it?




Apparently. :\ And it looked so well at first... until I tried to post...


----------



## Crothian

posting is usualyl what gets me in trouble, too


----------



## Darrin Drader

Is it really fair to blame Piratecat for everything? I mean I can think of at least a couple of events in human history that were not his doing. The French Revolution is one of them.


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Is it really fair to blame Piratecat for everything? I mean I can think of at least a couple of events in human history that were not his doing. The French Revolution is one of them.




Actually, in recent history some evidence of suspicious paw prints were unearthed in Paris.  They date back to the right time, and there are some disregarded texts of supposed mad men that talk about "the One eyed cat"


----------



## Greylock

And who do you think suggested that nice, warm bath to Mr. Marat?

You know who.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually, in recent history some evidence of suspicious paw prints were unearthed in Paris.  They date back to the right time, and there are some disregarded texts of supposed mad men that talk about "the One eyed cat"



 Exactly! Not only that, but I believe he has admitted his own involvement at least twice!

And the History Channel had a very detailed thing on the French Revolution a couple weeks back. Every few minutes, Piratecat could be seen in the background laughing.


----------



## Greylock

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Every few minutes, Piratecat could be seen in the background laughing.





He watched with glee while our kings and queens (whoo whoo) fought for ten decades (whoo whoo) for the gods they made (whoo whoo).


----------



## Crothian

Piratecat:"Who controls the British crown?
Who keeps the metric system down?
I do! I do!
Who leaves Atlantis off the maps?
Who keeps the Martians under wraps?
I do! I do!
Who holds back the electric car?
Who makes Steve Gutenberg a star?
I do! I do!
Who robs cavefish of their sight?
Who rigs every Oscar night?
I do! I do!"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> Piratecat:"Who controls the British crown?
> Who keeps the metric system down?
> I do! I do!
> Who leaves Atlantis off the maps?
> Who keeps the Martians under wraps?
> I do! I do!
> Who holds back the electric car?
> Who makes Steve Gutenberg a star?
> I do! I do!
> Who robs cavefish of their sight?
> Who rigs every Oscar night?
> I do! I do!"



 See! PCat even has influence in the world of the Simpsons!


----------



## Greylock

He stuck around at St. Petersburg 
When he saw it was a-time for a change 
Killed the czar and his ministers 
Anastasia screamed in vain


----------



## Crothian

and here we plot agianst him in his very own backyard.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Truly, it is an ingenious place to plot. Wait, we're plotting now?


----------



## Crothian

your neck deep in plot.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...we're sure this is plot and not...something else?


----------



## Crothian

no, not really....


----------



## Greylock

Whatever it is, it sure smells sweet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well, that solves another of the mysteries of the Hive. It'd be much nicer if we were neck deep in plot.


----------



## Crothian

Piratecat told me it was plot.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

There's the problem. Since when did anyone listen to Piratecat?


----------



## Evilhalfling

So Im in the backyard again? 
I need to keep my eyes on the road.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> There's the problem. Since when did anyone listen to Piratecat?




we all listen to him, if not down coles the Banhammer


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> So Im in the backyard again?
> I need to keep my eyes on the road.




you never actually leave the backyard


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> we all listen to him, if not down coles the Banhammer



 Oh...right. Yes. Of course.

[sblock]But you do know that he's just a joke Admin, don't you?! I can quote him from a post in the Story Hour forum as proof![/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling

Now I have an urge to make the BanHammer - 
perhaps similar to a mace of disruption 
but sv or be affected by banishment 
gota be +3 equiv.  ooh dismissal as a int item power for only 10k !


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> Piratecat told me it was plot.....




Plot? Damn all those adventurers bringing their plot here. What's next? A campaign?


----------



## Darrin Drader

I think maybe some of those cats were his evil clones.


----------



## Krieg

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...we're sure this is plot and not...something else?




Sounds more like hoopla...and knee rather than neck deep.


----------



## Angcuru

Not a hoopla, it's a hooba-jooba!


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Not a hoopla, it's a hooba-jooba!




okay, but your trying it first.....


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> and here we plot agianst him in his very own backyard.....




But wait! The implants control us. How do we plot against the Pkitty when we are secretly directed by the Hive Control Implants TM.

Oh, wait, I see. Angcuru explained it to me once:



			
				Angcuru  said:
			
		

> It works like this:
> 
> Russ - ENWorld Dictator for Life (without so much the dictatorship)
> 
> Piratecat - Head of Russ' Secret Police (not so secret, and more like tolerant censors)
> 
> Darkness - Piratecat's #2 Man, needs to think of a way to control ENWorld's thinking population
> 
> Crothian - Darkness's pawn, who is encouraged to begin a pseudo-forum of silliness.
> 
> Hivemind - Silly pseudo-forum spawned by Crothian.
> 
> Implants - Mind control device Distributed/disguised as Hivemind membership implant.




So Darkness it plotting and using the hive as his means of control and revolution...

Only now, when it's to late, do I see...


----------



## Crothian

I'm not a number...er...pawn.....


----------



## Angcuru

Erg.  In filling out Scholarship Applications, I find that I'm disqualified from 90% I would otherwise qualify for if I wasn't  a Caucasion Male.  

*gives Affirmative Action the finger*

and since this is the Hive:


----------



## Crothian

well, that's not nice.  the best way is to get good grades and do well on the SAT and/or ACT.  I qualified for a lot becasue I had a good ACT score.  Another secret is to go into an area of study that is super rare at the school you are going to.  For instance I had a friend who got a full ride because he was a good student, but more becasue he was the only person in that majot at the time.  Which was amazing in a school of 16,000


----------



## Angcuru

And now my laptop isn't working right.  

*bad day*


----------



## Darrin Drader

Holy political discussions, Batman!


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Holy political discussions, Batman!




what's wrong with quakers?


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> what's wrong with quakers?




Nothing, I just preffer eggs in the morning.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Crothian said:
			
		

> what's wrong with quakers?




Well , lets see. They refuse to embrace technology. Their women are horribly repressed and the men are able to get away with virtually any kind of abuse because the rest of the community looks the other way.

Hey, you asked. Don't blame me if someone deletes my post.


----------



## Crothian

its actually not that bad, I've known a few in my time and like most things only the negatives of their society really gets reported.  

and its not me does that the blaming if posts need deleted


----------



## Darkness

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Hey, you asked. Don't blame me if someone deletes my post.



You very likely won't kill the thread with that post, so I'm just going to ask that people don't start a debate about the pros and cons of their way of life.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> You very likely won't kill the thread with that post, so I'm just going to ask that people don't start a debate about the pros and cons of their way of life.




man we can't even hide a religious debat in the bowls of a hivemind thread....what's up with that?    

sorry darkness, didn't mean to potentially start a debate on it


----------



## Darkness

No worries, mate.


----------



## Crothian

so, one that note I'm hip deep in reviews as usual.  I really have to learn to stop making more work for me.  11 PDFs were submitted to be reviewed in the past week, usually I average less then half that a week.  But with no football on Sundays I find myself slowly catching up on reviews.  One day I will be free!!!


----------



## Darkness

Do it but don't kill yourself over it - the review page isn't working anyway, right? 

Although putting them on the boards works too of course.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, starting threads on them seems to work well.  At the very least hopefully the publishers see I'm still working if with the review section down.  

I'm not killing myself over it, just catching up.  It's too few days like this that I get in a rythem with my writing and the reviews flow faster then normal.  Reading the books is the easy part and the fun part.


----------



## Nightcloak

*Ooze Appreciation Post*

[On Topic Hive-Hijack]

Crothian, I've just got into PDFs recently and have greatly enjoyed your reviews (when the reviews were available) in sorting through everything on the market. Don't knock yourself out, though. But I thought you would appreciate hearing that the work is, ah, well appreciated.

[On Topic Hive-Hijack over]


----------



## Crothian

thanks, so what PDFs do you have so far?  What do you like?

With the review site down, I'm posting new reviews on the appripriate boards.  So far its only like 5 different ones, but all of them are linked to this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=99962

I use that thread as a gernal place I can talk to publishers and get a bit of feed back from them, and it is open to everyone.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Hello hive.

I've had a nice long 13 hour rest, so I'm back on the right sleep schedule again.  Lots of fun yesterday.


----------



## Crothian

lucky, get to go to sorta near by game days.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

yup.  the lack of sleep was worth it.  I had a great group for my zombie game.
kidcthulhu was the chearleader, gospog was the nerd, fluffaderm was the tough chick, zog was crazy larry, and evilkittygrrrl (guedo's gf) was the clueless teen.  The only character that wasn't taken was the girlfriend of the clueless teen, so she got zombied at the beginning.  The clueless teen didn't mourn for long with a willing cheerleader around.

There were lots of great quotes during the game; fluffaderm was keeping a list.  She actually said to zog at one point, "I can't write that fast!"

But yeah, this time the game ran a lot more shaun of the dead, which is always fun.  They saved three extras (a cop, a nurse, and the slaughterhouse keeper) and completely torched the town and slaughterhouse (and kitty).


----------



## Crothian

cool, one of these days I'll have to try out that game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

All Flesh Must Be Eaten is a great little game.  It is set up for your classic horror, but my personal tastes run more towards Evil Dead or Shaun of the Dead.  It all depends upon the players how the game goes, really.  It is the first system where I literally only had two pages of notes (which consisted two different types of zombies).  Letting the players set the pace and winging it can be lots of fun.

I'm thinking the next oneshot I write is going to have to take place in a mall.  Kind of a Malls & Morons meets Dawn of the Dead kind of thing.  Either that, or a 'the players are the zombies' game.


----------



## Crothian

of course, the mall.  Wiull you use the fast zombies or the slow versions?  

II've heard Eden is working on a suplement that allows play in a world after the likes of Dawn of the Dead or other zombies take over earth movie.  I think that could be quite interesting for a game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I've used the slow zombies.  Players quickly learn they can just run around them, so I think I'll try the fast zombies next time.

the supplement sounds interesting.  They have so many setting supplements it is hard to keep track of.  I still have a hard time seeing All Flesh as a campaign type game.


----------



## Crothian

I think it can be a campaign type game when it becomes about the horrors people do to survive in a very bad situation.  the zombies become the constant threat but the other survivors become the real danger.


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> thanks, so what PDFs do you have so far?  What do you like?
> 
> With the review site down, I'm posting new reviews on the appripriate boards.  So far its only like 5 different ones, but all of them are linked to this thread:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=99962
> 
> I use that thread as a gernal place I can talk to publishers and get a bit of feed back from them, and it is open to everyone.




Eveything Arcana Unearthed. Book of Iron Might. Most of Creative Mountain Games line, some stuff from The Le Games (from the server drive), some of the E.N. Arsenal line (still reading the two I have, but looks very good), and TFT. 

Mostly, I enjoy game flavor enhancements. I don't need more feats or prestige classes. But shoring up something small and overlooked (like the Arsenal line) hits me right. So flavor is the driving factor, followed by inovative and different (the manuver section in BoIM was great).

I sold some old magic cards off on ebay recently so I was going to grab some more this weekend, but I put that on hold until the reviews section comes back up.   

But I'll be sure to check out your review threads in the interum!


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> so I was going to grab some more this weekend, but I put that on hold until the reviews section comes back up.




Right now I've about 130 PDFs reviewed, that's not alot considering the sheer amoung that is out there.  I've another 27 waiting to be read and reviewed.  That's not true, actually add 120 to that for ones I've had over 4 months but just never got to.  And I'm sure there are more on my HD that are just in other categories that I've forgotten about.  So, what that means is if you happen to have a specific PDF in mind I can either give a vague or specific reaction to any you want more info on.


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> Right now I've about 130 PDFs reviewed, that's not alot considering the sheer amoung that is out there.  I've another 27 waiting to be read and reviewed.  That's not true, actually add 120 to that for ones I've had over 4 months but just never got to.  And I'm sure there are more on my HD that are just in other categories that I've forgotten about.  So, what that means is if you happen to have a specific PDF in mind I can either give a vague or specific reaction to any you want more info on.




 

Wow! That is amazing (and yet you find time to post!). 
I'll get a few together for later today after work.

Thanks for the offer!   

Should I post here again or do you prefer somewere where this subject is on topic. 
(Then again, this thread it titled: Musings about Crothian. So I guess everything regarding you is on topic   )


----------



## Turanil

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Wow! That is amazing (and yet you find time to post!).



Sunday I noticed that Crothain postcount was at 24,600. Then, Monday it is at 24,650!! So he did post 50 times in a single day! Amazing!

What I suspect is that Crothian has a job sitting at a desk, with nothing much happening, but having a computer with Internet access. Suppose he is a night guardian of a place that nobody would ever bother considering intrude. So he has got a job where nothing to do all night long... but post over and over again.


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Wow! That is amazing (and yet you find time to post!).
> I'll get a few together for later today after work.
> 
> Thanks for the offer!
> 
> Should I post here again or do you prefer somewere where this subject is on topic.
> (Then again, this thread it titled: Musings about Crothian. So I guess everything regarding you is on topic   )




PMing me would be the easiest, but if you want to post here that would be find too.


----------



## Crothian

Turanil said:
			
		

> Sunday I noticed that Crothain postcount was at 24,600. Then, Monday it is at 24,650!! So he did post 50 times in a single day! Amazing!
> 
> What I suspect is that Crothian has a job sitting at a desk, with nothing much happening, but having a computer with Internet access. Suppose he is a night guardian of a place that nobody would ever bother considering intrude. So he has got a job where nothing to do all night long... but post over and over again.




Sunday was spent doing reviews in front of a computer and psoting while reading and writing them.  No football meant nothing to do during the day.  And in the night I mostly sleep, I had working third shift......


----------



## Angcuru

50 in one day isn't very amazing, really.  You're allowed 2 posts per minute with the new setup, and knowing Crothian, he could easily have done that in a single 25-minute period of boredness.  Seriously.

Plus I'm angry because my next update for my story hour is stuck on my non-working laptop, so I can't update.  Not that many people would notice, but lets not get into that.


----------



## Crothian

In my defense I also wrote 5 gaming books reviews yesterday...more importantly, ya, 50 posts is easy if you just reply to anjything and don't say much.  But I don't do that.  50 posts on boards that have few people posting and trying to add to the threads is super tough.  It wasn't a busy day and its not like there were tons of coll threads.


----------



## ASH

50 times in a day is kids stuff for Crothian. He is very good at posting.

Hows everyone today. Not much sleep again. We finallly have cable again and I have been overdosing myself with MTV.  I will never tire of that silly channel. That or VH1... I love my music tv.  

Beyond that I think we are going to Gen-Con this year. Currently getting everything ready for registering this month!!! YAY!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I wanna go to GenCon...stupid being broke and lazy.


----------



## Darrin Drader

ASH said:
			
		

> Hows everyone today.




I hurt. My stupid dog darted out the door yesterday and the street in front of my house happens to be pretty busy. I chased her down, then she ran out into the street. I followed, and tripped, and hit the ground hands first and then rolled off to the left. I skinned up both palms and my left knee. I also tore a muscle in my back. I decided to take a day off of work so that I can start recovering.


----------



## Crothian

ASH said:
			
		

> Beyond that I think we are going to Gen-Con this year. Currently getting everything ready for registering this month!!! YAY!




wow, that's cool.  what are you doing with the little ones?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I wanna go to GenCon...stupid being broke and lazy.




sounds to me that the solution to your problem is right there!!


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I hurt. My stupid dog darted out the door yesterday and the street in front of my house happens to be pretty busy. I chased her down, then she ran out into the street. I followed, and tripped, and hit the ground hands first and then rolled off to the left. I skinned up both palms and my left knee. I also tore a muscle in my back. I decided to take a day off of work so that I can start recovering.




Ouch   That's not good.  I've done my fair share of dog chaing and it's never fun.  Hope you get better


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> sounds to me that the solution to your problem is right there!!



 Pfft. My new chair and desk are comfortable. And the new Mario Tennis game is far too addictive.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Pfft. My new chair and desk are comfortable. And the new Mario Tennis game is far too addictive.




but wouldn't Gen Con be more fun.......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well...yes. But. Damn you and your logic!

...besides, someone has to stay back and sit in the Hive complaining about all you punks going to GenCon.


----------



## Crothian

we have plenty of people to do that, look at all the people who post here; few got to Gen Con as many are not in the Contentinetal US


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yes, but people who go have money. Its one of those very helpful things that there's no way I can get enough of before it comes around. Unless we did a "Send AMG to GenCon" fund


----------



## ASH

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, that's cool.  what are you doing with the little ones?




Grannies house's.  I am really siked to go because I will actually meet some of you crazy folks for the first time. Although I have been chattin with IRL for over a year now. Its gonna be great. I am slightly worried that I will not beable to get it off because of inventory, but if they dont give it to my i may quit... screw work. Gen Con is more important.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, I know many people who say that as well.....


----------



## ASH

Well, its not something I get to do very often. I take one vacation every three years. Policy says that we are not able to take vacation 1 month before our stores inventory. Gen-Con is actually going to be about 2 and a half weeks before.. But I dont think it will make a difference if I am there or not.

I dont think I will need to quit, i will work it out. I just really, REALLY want to meet some of you people and see things, and have fun... I cant wait.


----------



## Nightcloak

ASH said:
			
		

> Well, its not something I get to do very often. I take one vacation every three years. Policy says that we are not able to take vacation 1 month before our stores inventory. Gen-Con is actually going to be about 2 and a half weeks before.. But I dont think it will make a difference if I am there or not.
> 
> I dont think I will need to quit, i will work it out. I just really, REALLY want to meet some of you people and see things, and have fun... I cant wait.




25 years of gaming and this will be my first trip to Gen-Con. I'm also _really_ looking forward to it and meeting some folks from ENWorld!


----------



## ASH

I went the last year it was in Wisconson. It was the only time I have been and I can NOT wait to go again. Last time I knew only the people I went with. Now I will be seeing alot of people that I have become aquainted with on the boards and I get to meet some for the first time.


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> 25 years of gaming and this will be my first trip to Gen-Con. I'm also _really_ looking forward to it and meeting some folks from ENWorld!




This will be my third year if I get to go.  I never made it till it was in Indy since that is a not too long drive away.  Makes it easy to get to and from.  With luck EN World will have a booth with the ENnies liek we did this year.  That is used as a meeting place as it really was not that busy being outside the dealer room.  We were the busiest of those booths though


----------



## Angcuru

Wasn't Morrus talking about discontinuing the Ennies a while back?


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Wasn't Morrus talking about discontinuing the Ennies a while back?




it was an option, but he didn't


----------



## Angcuru

Oh, that's good to hear.  I always like seeing alsih20 post up his picks of the Ennies.


----------



## Angcuru

Pictures, even.


----------



## Crothian

opictures oif ENnies...is that like Pictures of Lily by the Who??


----------



## Darkness

Turanil said:
			
		

> Sunday I noticed that Crothain postcount was at 24,600. Then, Monday it is at 24,650!! So he did post 50 times in a single day! Amazing!



I've had days with more than 200. 

Maybe even more.


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> This will be my third year if I get to go.  I never made it till it was in Indy since that is a not too long drive away.  Makes it easy to get to and from.  With luck EN World will have a booth with the ENnies liek we did this year.  That is used as a meeting place as it really was not that busy being outside the dealer room.  We were the busiest of those booths though




That's why I'm going. Indy is a short drive from Michigan! I forgot about the booth. That's good, since I wouldn't recognize anyone otherwise   

I'm glad this conversation came up, I need to schedule the time off now with work!!!


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> That's why I'm going. Indy is a short drive from Michigan! I forgot about the booth. That's good, since I wouldn't recognize anyone otherwise
> 
> I'm glad this conversation came up, I need to schedule the time off now with work!!!




Your from Michigan?!?  I'd have to hate you expect the Buckeyes beat the Wolverines this year.  Man foot ball is great!!    

THe booth is a godsend.  It is a great place to meet people.  Many times people will stop by before going in the dealer room to look for people to wander with, pick up games are gathered there, and dinner plans are made there.  Plus it one of the few places to sit.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've had days with more than 200.
> 
> Maybe even more.




we call that the golden age.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The Golden Age of the Hive? Or just the Golden Age?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The Golden Age of the Hive? Or just the Golden Age?




Ironically they were at the same time


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

It all begins to make sense...are the stars right yet?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It all begins to make sense...are the stars right yet?




the stars are never right...blast them!!  and brocolli!!


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> we call that the golden age.



Yeah. 

My average lately isn't bad, but it's nowhere near that level.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've had days with more than 200.




You sure about that? I don't think deleting posts counts.


----------



## Steve Jung

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You sure about that? I don't think deleting posts counts.



What about "Don't do that. Don't do that"?


----------



## Darrin Drader

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What about "Don't do that. Don't do that"?




Yeah, that counts. But only technically.


----------



## Evilhalfling

ASH said:
			
		

> I went the last year it was in Wisconson. It was the only time I have been and I can NOT wait to go again. Last time I knew only the people I went with. Now I will be seeing alot of people that I have become aquainted with on the boards and I get to meet some for the first time.




Yes, I feel exactly the same way, actually I had gone to 3 of the last 5 in WIS, and was starting to get to know people, I even had a couple that signed up to play in my games based on previous years.  Then it moved, then I moved.  But it would be great to meet so many enworlders in person.  Although when I go I aim for 12 hrs of gaming a day - for 4 days.  while it seemed like a lot of the people from here mostly socialized, and hung out at the enies booth.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> the stars are never right...blast them!!  and brocolli!!




dont blast them again do you have any idea how long I spent rolling stuff up into balls and sticking them back in the sky?


----------



## Darkness

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You sure about that? I don't think deleting posts counts.



I've deleted way more than 200 posts a day in some purges. Even 2,000 is a low estimate.


----------



## Angcuru

Spoon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Spork.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've deleted way more than 200 posts a day in some purges. Even 2,000 is a low estimate.





we call those the dark days......


----------



## Angcuru

Spatula.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Knife!


----------



## Crothian

Spatula City: We sell Spatulas, and that's all!!


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> Your from Michigan?!?  I'd have to hate you expect the Buckeyes beat the Wolverines this year.  Man football is great!!




Actually, I've been to 3 Michigan State games im my life (all when I was a kid) and the Buckeyes played us in all of them...

and the Buckeyes won all of them...

 

My school colors were blue and gold, though, so I do also associate with the Wolverines. But the reality is, I stopped paying attention about the time Bo left as coach. Never really got back into football since (I know, that's blasphemy to you!)



> The booth is a godsend.  It is a great place to meet people.  Many times people will stop by before going in the dealer room to look for people to wander with, pick up games are gathered there, and dinner plans are made there.  Plus it one of the few places to sit.




Yea, thats what I'm thinking about doing since it's my first time. Meeting people and hitting the dealer room and otherwise playing it casual. I've learned from business conventions not to over-schedule.


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Yea, thats what I'm thinking about doing since it's my first time. Meeting people and hitting the dealer room and otherwise playing it casual. I've learned from business conventions not to over-schedule.




My problem is under scheduling.  2 Gen Cons and I have yet to actually game there.  I leave most of the time open to meet people and just hang.  Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> Spatula City: We sell Spatulas, and that's all!!




I hear it's pretty easy over in Spatula City.

Ahem...





sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Nightcloak

I'm here at home for lunch and filling out the time-off forms and a small problem just came to my attention...

When IS Gen Con this year?    

D'oh!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

GenCon's up at Indy. Far too far away...


----------



## diaglo

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I hear it's pretty easy over in Spatula City.
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist





Ouch. can't say that i flipped for that one.

but at least it landed right side up.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> we call those the dark days......



Indeed we do, my friend.


----------



## Crothian

So, time for my weekly urge for people to write revews!!  Don't worry that the review site is currebntly not functional, don't let that stop you.  Post the review to the boards and get people to look at them without commenting!!!  Works for me!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I don't do reviews, though. You want me to just post random things and call them reviews anyway?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I don't do reviews, though.




Why Not?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I don't know. I just don't. They wouldn't ever sound right. "oooh, that's cool!" isn't really a great review. 

I'm much better at reading books and finding a spot in my games for them.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I don't know. I just don't. They wouldn't ever sound right. "oooh, that's cool!" isn't really a great review.
> 
> I'm much better at reading books and finding a spot in my games for them.




That is a very defeatist attitude.  You should try and sit down and write a good review.  It doesn't have to be an epic, a 500 word review is usually enough.  It is fine to call a book cool, you just have to say why it is cool.  It is also a great way to learn to communicate and get your point across to people, that is a very useful skill in life.  

reviews and life lessons brought to you today by Crothian......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I can do that speaking, just not in writing. I'm honestly not all that critical with books. Reviews just aren't my thing. Never have been. I just like things beacuse I do. Or for the feel. Or other intangible reasons.

My excuse is its the artist in me.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I can do that speaking, just not in writing. I'm honestly not all that critical with books. Reviews just aren't my thing. Never have been. I just like things beacuse I do. Or for the feel. Or other intangible reasons.
> 
> My excuse is its the artist in me.




time to leave your excuses behind and learn how to do this on paper.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

What's with the 'do reviews or else!' type attitude? It almost feels like there's some gunman off outside the window waiting for the signal from you to fire if I don't do a review.

...there is a little red dot floating around the room...


----------



## AGGEMAM

Damn .. I knew I should have bought the infrared one ..


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What's with the 'do reviews or else!' type attitude?




Everyone needs a hobby.....



> It almost feels like there's some gunman off outside the window waiting for the signal from you to fire if I don't do a review.
> 
> ...there is a little red dot floating around the room...




do a review and you won't have need to figure out what he's willing to do    

so, I'm a little pushy.  And its hard to be pushy on a message board.  I'm also arguemntitive especially when people dig in their heels.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> Everyone needs a hobby.....




I have a hobby, thankyouverymuch.  Multiple ones. Though I supposed RPGs and the Hive count more as 'life' than a hobby, but that's only two of at least four!


----------



## Crothian

I didn't say it was your hobby, I said it was mine!!


----------



## Cyberzombie

So explain this to me: *why*, exactly, are all of y'all working to increase Crothian's already excessive post count?


----------



## Nightcloak

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Though I supposed RPGs and the Hive count more as 'life' than a hobby




Don't sweat in AMG, I support your alternate life style. 

 





not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Nightcloak

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So explain this to me: *why*, exactly, are all of y'all working to increase Crothian's already excessive post count?





I just do what the ImplantsTM tell me to do...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I just do what the ImplantsTM tell me to do...



 Yes. We have no free will. We are the Hive.


----------



## Darkness

They're all sock puppets. Crothian* likes to talk to himself when he feels lonely.


*And by Crothian I mean Piratecat.


----------



## Nightcloak

Darkness said:
			
		

> They're all sock puppets. Crothian* likes to talk to himself when he feels lonely.
> 
> 
> *And by Crothian I mean Piratecat.




Now there is a scary thought. I mean, what if Crothain _really is talking to himself! _ 

What if he is also another poster helping to increase his post count by giving him an excuse to post. How many actually posts would the collective posters that are Crothian have.

Or is Crothian the collective of multiple posters? 

 

What is that buzzing in the back of my head?

*Implant malfunction*

 

BOOM!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian simply is.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Crothian simply is.




I thought the same about Piratecat, but then came the clones...

Their existence keepts screwing up my world view of ENWorld.



> What if he is also another poster helping to increase his post count by giving him an excuse to post. How many actually posts would the collective posters that are Crothian have.
> 
> Or is Crothian the collective of multiple posters?




I have an even scarier supposition. What if the entire user base is just this one guy we refer to as Crothian?


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I have an even scarier supposition. What if the entire user base is just this one guy we refer to as Crothian?




wow, the hive goes philosophical on me...literally.......


----------



## Ashwyn

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I have an even scarier supposition. What if the entire user base is just this one guy we refer to as Crothian?



Then we are in a really bad movie.


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Then we are in a really bad movie.




ya, but it seems like I'm the star!!


----------



## Steve Jung

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I have an even scarier supposition. What if the entire user base is just this one guy we refer to as Crothian?



Then his post count would truly be infinite.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Then his post count would truly be infinite.




not really, there are no series of numbers that can be added up to get infinity.  one has to start with infinity to end with it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> not really, there are no series of numbers that can be added up to get infinity.  one has to start with infinity to end with it.



 Exactly!!

[dramatic pause]


[insert Keanu Reeves 'Woah' here]


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> not really, there are no series of numbers that can be added up to get infinity.  one has to start with infinity to end with it.



But you did have an infinite post count at one point.


----------



## Evilhalfling

[over dramatic dramatic pause]


[insert Keanu Reeves 'Dude!' here]


----------



## diaglo

his real name is Johnny 5


----------



## Crothian

Johnny 5 is alive


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Johnny 5 is alive



How do we know without opening the box?


----------



## Crothian

the air holes punched in the box


----------



## Demonic Kitty

*casts a hex on the Hive*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright, who let the clones loose this time?!


----------



## Angcuru

Judging by the quick response on your part, it was YOU!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nope, I just keep a watch. Guard and all that stuff.


----------



## Crothian

Who let the clones out?  who..who who who.. who let the clones out?


----------



## Sanker The Mighty

He's epic level.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> Who let the clones out?  who..who who who.. who let the clones out?




I think I have Played this adventure, does it end with you getting used as reactor shielding, for stealing to many happy fun bars TM


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> the air holes punched in the box



 That works in practice, but will it also work in theory?


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Who let the clones out?  who..who who who.. who let the clones out?



Yuo win at teh intarweb.


----------



## Angcuru

Why oh why do they exist?  Lets have us a clone hunt!  

*grabs torch and pitchfork*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I think I have Played this adventure, does it end with you getting used as reactor shielding, for stealing to many happy fun bars TM



 Whoever it is, Crothian will feel pain. Even if we just burn his little book so he can't read. Somehow, this is his fault.


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Lets have us a clone hunt!




That works too!!

Lets have a clone hunt..hu hu hu hu; let's have a clone hunt!!  

thank you baha men!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Why is it still trying to sing?


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I think I have Played this adventure, does it end with you getting used as reactor shielding, for stealing to many happy fun bars TM




I haven't played it, but I'm so waiting for the rerelease oif it and many of the other classics, I so want to buy everything for the game but since I can't get people to play it.....


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Why is it still trying to sing?



To make the humans think it's harmless so it can absorb them?

Of course, it's failing. That sound could wake up the dead. Maybe we should be polite, though.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Somehow, this is his fault.




I'm not denying that....I don't what "this" is, but I'm sure I am to blame.....


----------



## randomling

Is it just me, or has the Hive come back to life?


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or has the Hive come back to life?




I didn't mean too.....  

I just finished a 2000 word review, I need some silliness


----------



## randomling

Silliness good. I miss it.

What is whose fault and why?

(I'm going to edit the old sig-file, back in a sec.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Why don't you just put silliness into the review? Just one sentence in the middle and see if anyone notices.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I didn't mean too.....
> 
> I just finished a 2000 word review, I need some silliness



Does cuteness help?


----------



## randomling

"Now what I like about this product is the supercalifragilisticexpialidocious use of flavour."?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Me!

Oh, wait, probably not.  But you can still blame me, anyhoo.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Why don't you just put silliness into the review? Just one sentence in the middle and see if anyone notices.




well, one it would be unproffesional and two it would hurt my feelings when no one actually noticed...I'm still under the impression that few people actually read my reviews anyway...no need getting that confirmed


----------



## randomling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does cuteness help?



AAAAAAAAh, that's FREAKY!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

randomling said:
			
		

> "Now what I like about this product is the supercalifragilisticexpialidocious use of flavour."?



 Exactly! Things like that. Maybe even put some subliminal messages to attract people to the Hive.

You know, capitalize and bold *H*owever many random letters *I*n different sentences until the *V*iewer is drawn straight to the Hiv*e*


----------



## Crothian

dud*e*, you ha*v*e got to be k*i*dding that is trying way to *h*ard


----------



## randomling

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Exactly! Things like that. Maybe even put some subliminal messages to attract people to the Hive.
> 
> You know, capitalize and bold *H*owever many random letters *I*n different sentences until the *V*iewer is drawn straight to the Hiv*e*



What a*r*e the ch*an*ces of *do*ing it for *m*y boards? I'd *li*ke to get people goi*ng* over there. It*'s* t*h*e perfect h*o*me for yo*u* *s*illy typ*e*s.

(Whew.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> dud*e*, you ha*v*e got to be k*i*dding that is trying way to *h*ard



 Ah, yes, but it is fun. If anything, it will keep us entertained in the Hive for a while.


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAh, that's FREAKY!



True. But cute. And silly.


----------



## randomling

*H*ow w*i*ll you e*v*er manag*e* it?


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> What a*r*e the ch*an*ces of *do*ing it for *m*y boards? I'd *li*ke to get people goi*ng* over there. It*'s* t*h*e perfect h*o*me for yo*u* *s*illy typ*e*s.
> 
> (Whew.)




I want to see you do that some more!!  that cannot be easy....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Finding a V for the Hive is bad enough.


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> I want to see you do that some more!!  that cannot be easy....



Well, they'*r*e all pretty e*a*sy letters. The apostrophe could be i*n*teresting to get in the right place, but this is the internet, so I'*d* bet l*o*ts of people would have no trouble with *m*e *l*eav*ing* it out. So it*'s* not too bad. *Ho*wever to be br*u*tally hone*s*t, it's th*e* coding that takes the time.


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> Well, they'*r*e all pretty e*a*sy letters. The apostrophe could be i*n*teresting to get in the right place, but this is the internet, so I'*d* bet l*o*ts of people would have no trouble with *m*e *l*eav*ing* it out. So it*'s* not too bad. *Ho*wever to be br*u*tally hone*s*t, it's th*e* coding that takes the time.




I'm just shocked you did it again.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just shocked you did it again.....



 You aren't alone. Of course, this spreading of subliminal messages would work best if spread to the uncleansed masses.


----------



## randomling

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You aren't alone. Of course, this spreading of subliminal messages would work best if spread to the uncleansed masses.



But how?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just shocked you did it again.....



 You shock easily, then.  I've seen people do that with a seperate colour for each letter.


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> But how?




do it in real responses to real threads.....


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> do it in real responses to real threads.....



eep!


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> do it in real responses to real threads.....



Real? So the Hive is not only a hivemind, but also merely an illusion?


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> eep!



It's very bright and crowded in GD, isn't it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> Real? So the Hive is not only a hivemind, but also merely an illusion?



 Only in the since that illusions are not illusions but real images of imaginary illusions.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Real? So the Hive is not only a hivemind, but also merely an illusion?




ya, we all have bad will saves so we believe it to be real


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Only in the since that illusions are not illusions but real images of imaginary illusions.



Are undead immune to these?


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Are undead immune to these?




nope, are illusions are epic and effect everything....no one can tell they are fake


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's very bright and crowded in GD, isn't it?




tis a scary place especially with those threads that bash other games but don't sort of


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, we all have bad will saves so we believe it to be real



That's what we get for min/maxing our stats that much. Do we all really need an 18 in Intelligence _and_ Charisma?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Even we can't tell the illusions are real illusions of reality


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Even we can't tell the illusions are real illusions of reality



Maybe we shouldn't think too hard about it, then, and just enjoy the show.

Like we always do.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> That's what we get for min/maxing our stats that much. Do we all really need an 18 in Intelligence _and_ Charisma?




I really think you are exageriting those scores for us....like way exagerating.....


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I really think you are exageriting those scores for us....like way exagerating.....



Better than admitting that we blew all those points on booze, no?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> Better than admitting that we blew all those points on booze, no?



 Its really bad when some of us don't even drink.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's very bright and crowded in GD, isn't it?



 I may be an active ENWorlder again, but I'm not silly enough to go into GD.  That place was why I left in the first place!  ~shudder~

I like the Rules forum, though.  I *love* going into a thread, telling everyone that they're being silly, and to just use logic, instead of insisting that writers who work under tight deadlines and who often don't talk to each other, even on the same project, have godlike abilities to predict how their rules will impact every other ability in the game, even ones not written yet.

I think I've killed a lot of threads that way.  ~evil grin~


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Better than admitting that we blew all those points on booze, no?





not booze, gaming books


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its really bad when some of us don't even drink.





			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> not booze, gaming books



Gaming books, yeah. That's what I meant, of course. *nervous laugh*


----------



## Crothian

i get a lot more use out of gaming books then booze...booze are a one time thing, gaming books last......


----------



## Crothian

RichCsigs from another thread said:
			
		

> I mistook Crothian's new tag under his name to mean it was his job to review how the moderators were doing.




I want this job!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> I want this job!!



 That would be a scary idea...


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I want this job!!



Somehow I doubt you'd like it.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Somehow I doubt you'd like it.




I could review all the choices you all amke, all the bannings, and the talking toos....and then support all youchoices as I've always though t you guys do a stand up job


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Hello hive.

Another fun day, it seems, and the hive is rolling.

Do we no longer have to stick to the 400 posts per thread rule?  Was just surprised to see the posts so far over the previous limit.


----------



## Crothian

the length of a hive thread know no limit!!!


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I could review all the choices you all amke, all the bannings, and the talking toos....and then support all youchoices as I've always though t you guys do a stand up job





Having to look at all the bile and flames wouldn't be very pleasant, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> the length of a hive thread know no limit!!!




hive length = no limit
Crothian postcount = no limit
hive length = Crothian postcount?


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Having to look at all the bile and flames wouldn't be very pleasant, though.




ya, but it might be fun...like watching flood victims, it's not something you want to watch but you can;'t look away either


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> hive length = no limit
> Crothian postcount = no limit
> hive length = Crothian postcount?




Possibly, all I know is:

my Hat of Crothian know no limit.......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

that is a big hat


----------



## Crothian

I never had good hair, I need to cover it up......


----------



## Angcuru

Try wrapping it up like a Sikh.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Better than admitting that we blew all those points on booze, no?




My DM gives extra points for bringing booze.


----------



## Sanker The Mighty

I swear I looked at his post count today and it said 22,180 now its 24,837 not 6 hours later.
This guys has lots of time on his hands.
Do you have lots of time on your hands Crothian?


----------



## Crothian

I did not make 2000 posts today......I didn't even make 200 posts today.......

and what hands?  I'm the only ooze with the computer use skill......


----------



## Crothian

go read the reviews on the review site...see what I've been doing today...what time?  have to write reviews, always writing reviews.......


----------



## Ashwyn

randomling said:
			
		

> What is whose fault and why?



I don't know what or why, but it's probably my fault. I cause things.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> I did not make 2000 posts today......I didn't even make 200 posts today.......
> 
> and what hands?  I'm the only ooze with the computer use skill......



 A seriously high Computer Use skill. With Skill Focus and a bunch of Synergy bonuses. Its got to be the amorphous thing.


----------



## Crothian

skill focus?  Nope, that's a wasted feat......


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A seriously high Computer Use skill. With Skill Focus and a bunch of Synergy bonuses. Its got to be the amorphous thing.



Actually:
Time Stop, Quicken Delay Blast Posting, Delay Blast Posting, Quicken Delay Blast Posting, Delay Blast Posting.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually:
> Time Stop, Quicken Delay Blast Posting, Delay Blast Posting, Quicken Delay Blast Posting, Delay Blast Posting.



Nah he is not that fast, just steady. 

Endurance, Chain Posting, Widend Chain Posting, Split  Chain Posting and Ooze subtype- does not sleep.


----------



## randomling

The "Flurry of Posts" feat certainly helps, I'd imagine! (It's a Hive PrC prereq, as I recall.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

randomling said:
			
		

> The "Flurry of Posts" feat certainly helps, I'd imagine! (It's a Hive PrC prereq, as I recall.)



 Yes, and well worth it. Though it does take dipping into the 'Post Monkey' class that has a little too many Hive like qualities for most people.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes, and well worth it. Though it does take dipping into the 'Post Monkey' class that has a little too many Hive like qualities for most people.




Oooh Ooooh Oooook.   Does post monkey still have the 1000 post Prequ? Hivemind was much easier to get into and my implant tells me to say that it has no disadvantages.


----------



## ReignMan

I thought I was the only one that thought this feat was the biggest waste of space in the PHB.

Must stop now - this could be considered as "On Topic", cirtainly not hive friendly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Its never On Topic when the topic changes at least twice per page.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 460
User Name ..............Posts
Crothian ...................142
Ankh-Morpork Guard .....73
Darkness ....................33
Ao the Overkitty ..........22
Whisperfoot ................22
Nightcloak ..................21
randomling ..................20
Evilhalfling ..................19
Angcuru .....................16
Greylock .....................12
Frukathka....................11
ASH ............................9
Turanil .........................9
AGGEMAM ....................9
Steve Jung ...................7
diaglo...........................5
Cyberzombie .................4
Krieg ...........................3
Jdvn1 ..........................3
Ashwyn .......................3
Stone Angel .................3
Knight Otu ...................3
Sanker The Mighty ........2
Maldur .........................2
eight others ..................1 (each)


----------



## ReignMan

I'm thinking of standing as Crothian's nemesis with just 10 posts.

Better stop posting or it will invalidate my claim.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You just invalidated it at 11. 

Evilhalfling:

Ha! I'm number 2! Well, wait...does Crothian really count anymore? If not, I'm number 1!


----------



## Knight Otu

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ha! I'm number 2! Well, wait...does Crothian really count anymore? If not, I'm number 1!




Cro who? Never heard that name. Must be a lurker...


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You just invalidated it at 11.
> 
> Evilhalfling:
> 
> Ha! I'm number 2! Well, wait...does Crothian really count anymore? If not, I'm number 1!




be careful, I'll hit you with a posting hurricane


----------



## Crothian

ReignMan said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of standing as Crothian's nemesis with just 10 posts.




Alas, my nemesis left nver to return.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothi...who?! said:
			
		

> be careful, I'll hit you with a posting hurricane



 But you don't anymore. Even Knight Otu doesn't know who you are anymore. So nyah.


----------



## ReignMan

Evil Twins are allways good for a laugh.


----------



## ReignMan

Damn, now I'm up to 12, hang on, make it 13. It's been a bad day.

Averaged 2 posts a month until today.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Good grief!  I seem to be slacking.

Of course, I don't know what I'm doing in here, anyway.  I am teh eval nemasis of the Hivemind!


----------



## Crothian

nope, sorry...the nemisis of the hivemind position has already been filled....


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> nope, sorry...the nemisis of the hivemind position has already been filled....




By Who? When? How? Which thread? Where is the link? 
...i understand the why.


----------



## randomling

Hm.

*Hiver:* Core class. Postcount: medium. Board save: low. Forums: OT, GD, Meta.
*Post Monkey:* Core class. Postcount: high. Board save: low. Forums: GD, D&D Rules, House Rules.
*Reader:* Core class. Postcount: low. Board save: high. Forums: Story Hour, Rogues Gallery.
*Player:* Core class. Postcount: high. Board save: very low. Forums: Talking the Talk, Playing the Game.

And so on.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> nope, sorry...the nemisis of the hivemind position has already been filled....



 Ah, yes, but I've got the qualifications!  Does your other, fake nemesis of the hivemind actually have *qualifications* for being a nemesis?


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, but I've got the qualifications!  Does your other, fake nemesis of the hivemind actually have *qualifications* for being a nemesis?




He almost succeeded in destroying the Hivemind, only person to do so.


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> By Who? When? How? Which thread? Where is the link?
> ...i understand the why.




nope, I don't think you actually do


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

randomling said:
			
		

> Hm.
> 
> *Hiver:* Core class. Postcount: medium. Board save: low. Forums: OT, GD, Meta.
> *Post Monkey:* Core class. Postcount: high. Board save: low. Forums: GD, D&D Rules, House Rules.
> *Reader:* Core class. Postcount: low. Board save: high. Forums: Story Hour, Rogues Gallery.
> *Player:* Core class. Postcount: high. Board save: very low. Forums: Talking the Talk, Playing the Game.
> 
> And so on.



 Is it powergaming to be a:

Post Monkey 3/Hiver 6/Reader 5/ Player 6?

Though Post Monkey is probably higher for me, I think Crothian's the only one allowed to be Epic.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I think Crothian's the only one allowed to be Epic.




I'm not even Epic.......


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> nope, sorry...the nemisis of the hivemind position has already been filled....



Would the appropriate question be:
"Who is both a founder and a nemesis of the Hive"
?


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Would the appropriate question be:
> "Who is both a founder and a nemesis of the Hive"
> ?




shhhhhhh......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> He almost succeeded in destroying the Hivemind, only person to do so.



 Hmm.  That's good, but *I* managed to drive off two high-posting members.  Or at least helped on that...

Who is your mysterious person, anyway?  I'm sure I wasn't an active ENWorlder at the time, but I'm also sure I'd know who you were talking about...


----------



## Crothian

Who did you drive off?  I helped drive of a few in my day.  and the mysterious person is me.  I almost killed the hive, I really pissed off dragonlady and some others at the time.


----------



## Cyberzombie

I helped drive Dragongirl off, by ruthlessly ridiculing her on Nutkinland.  And I also seem to have driven Horacio off.  

I made an off-hand comment on Nutkinland that I didn't like him.  He found out and posted there, asking why I didn't like him.  I said I just don't like you, man.  No big deal.  You're one of the most liked posters on ENWorld.  It doesn't really matter if a loan Nutkinlander thinks you're whiney and annoying.  (There was more to it than that, but I think the Cliff's Notes version is more than enough.  )

He kept posting, PMing, and emailing me until I told him to take a long walk off a short pier.  Then he disappeared from here, which wasn't exactly my intention.    I didn't really want him to LEAVE, just stop PMing and emailing me.

To this day, I have no idea why he was so desperate to have some d00d (me) from another message board like him, and why he reacted so badly when I didn't.

So those are my credentials for teh eval Hivemind nemazyz!!!!!  How's that rate?


----------



## Crothian

That really wasn't anything.  The real reason DL left is finacial reasons.  She could no longer afford to come on line.  Horacio left for real life reasons; school and a child.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> That really wasn't anything.  The real reason DL left is finacial reasons.  She could no longer afford to come on line.  Horacio left for real life reasons; school and a child.



 Does this mean I'm not evil?  ~weep~  I try so hard to be evil, and I thought I had succeeded there!

~runs crying out of the thread~


(I'm still going to claim some evil on Horacio, though.  He hasn't posted since then, as far as I know...)


----------



## Maldur

C, that was not exactly it, but Im sworn to secrecy and such.

CZ would make a great hiveminder 
cant we make him an honorary hiver?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Maldur said:
			
		

> C, that was not exactly it, but Im sworn to secrecy and such.
> 
> CZ would make a great hiveminder
> cant we make him an honorary hiver?



 You mean its an honour to be in the Hive...?


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> (I'm still going to claim some evil on Horacio, though.  He hasn't posted since then, as far as I know...)




he posted just last month or so


----------



## Crothian

Maldur said:
			
		

> C, that was not exactly it, but Im sworn to secrecy and such.




truthfully, I couldn't care less why they left.  THings seemed more soap opera like back then and it just got angsty.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Angst! I know I first started dropping in the Hive around the time they were leaving...though I mostly lurked then.


----------



## Crothian

ya, they were the best of times...they were the worst of times....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yes, but what are these times? I know we figured out that there have been Dark Times and a Golden Age, but what about now? Chaotic Age? The Time of the Hive? Rebirth of the Hivemind on the New Server of Doom?


----------



## Crothian

you cannot name the time you are in...only the times as they pass......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Alright. How about yesterday?


----------



## Knight Otu

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes, but what are these times? I know we figured out that there have been Dark Times and a Golden Age, but what about now? Chaotic Age? The Time of the Hive? Rebirth of the Hivemind on the New Server of Doom?




You can never name the current times, whenever they may be. We may be leaving the Time of Silence, or it may simply become an epoch of murmurs in that Time of Silence.


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> you cannot name the time you are in...only the times as they pass......




HEY! Stop hijacking my implant!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Maldur said:
			
		

> C, that was not exactly it, but Im sworn to secrecy and such.
> 
> CZ would make a great hiveminder
> cant we make him an honorary hiver?



 Can I be a dishonorary member?  Can I?

All right, I'll stop feeling bad about Horacio leaving, then.  I never did feel bad about DragonAttentionWho...  umm, lady... leaving.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not even Epic.......



Didn't we establish that you were level 8 or something?

Since, obviously, 1 post = 1xp.

I'm still working on level 2!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Nutkinland once gave out titles based on your post count/10.  So at 100 posts, you hit "level 2".  By that reckoning...

...Crothian is 22nd level going on 23rd.  So, epic, but not very.  Still 139 level behind Edena and about 200 levels away from being able to cast a simple Epic spell.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Okay by Nut standards I am a Postmonkey2/Hiver1  possibly multicalssing to Player 
by 1= 1 erm Post Monkey I guess, with a single posting in meta.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Can I be a dishonorary member?  Can I?




nope, you are part of the Hive...everyone on EN World is part of the Hive


----------



## Evilhalfling

The core classes should be Bored Player, and Bored reader, although readers rarely gain levels, you have to post a story hour to gain xp there.  
Not to mention Lurkers, 1 xp per week of reading the boards (minimum every other day) without posting.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ...Crothian is 22nd level going on 23rd.  So, epic, but not very.  Still 139 level behind Edena and about 200 levels away from being able to cast a simple Epic spell.




Ah, but Edena has few posts over here thus his/her level is reduced drastically.  And I can cast many epic level spells.


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The core classes should be Bored Player, and Bored reader, although readers rarely gain levels, you have to post a story hour to gain xp there.
> Not to mention Lurkers, 1 xp per week of reading the boards (minimum every other day) without posting.




we use a point based system so there are no classes......ironic, huh??


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> we use a point based system so there are no classes......ironic, huh??



 It is the Hive, nothing is unexpected except the expected.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ah, but Edena has few posts over here thus his/her level is reduced drastically.  And I can cast many epic level spells.



 Edena always has the highest level character, no matter what the rules are.  

You can cast lots of epic spells?  Not according the epic rules *I* looked at.  Let me see your character sheet!  I'm betting you don't have the Spellcraft 100 and K/Arcana 100 required for the simplest epic spells...


----------



## Knight Otu

Well, that begs the question _which _epic rules you looked at.  Ruin has a DC of 27 in the ELH.







Not that it is that much of an epic spell.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It is the Hive, nothing is unexpected except the expected.




Blue!!!!!!

actually there is order behind everything, even the Hive


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You can cast lots of epic spells?  Not according the epic rules *I* looked at.  Let me see your character sheet!  I'm betting you don't have the Spellcraft 100 and K/Arcana 100 required for the simplest epic spells...




the secret isn't being powerful and casting their epic spells, it is creating my own that I can cast......


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, that begs the question _which _epic rules you looked at.  Ruin has a DC of 27 in the ELH.
> 
> Not that it is that much of an epic spell.




Exactly, I actually perfer ther Immortal rules from that Mongoose book.  It makes more sense and doesn't seem as dumb.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Shh!  Don't talk too much on this subject or You Know Who will show up from the House Rules forum.  Not that it matters *too* much to me -- he was the first one on my Ignore list.  

I did a small amount of work on a homebrew set of Immortals rules.  Levels 1-20, you're a mortal.  Levels 21-40, you're a quasi-deity.  Levels 41-60, you're a demigod.  Theoretically, lesser, intermediate, and greater gods would follow, but I know *my* campaign would never go much beyond 30th, so I concentrated only on those levels.  I got a decent start, but it's really the sort of project you need a staff for...


----------



## Crothian

it's a different immortal rules then his.  It is actually very much like the Immortal box set of the basic D&D game from the early 80's if you know that.  

my latest game got as high as 18 before it went belly up....sigh.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Oh, I know that, Crothian.  But You Know Who shows up (or at least used to show up) whenever game play over level 20 is mentioned.  

The Immortal boxed set was one of my main two resources, along with the High Level Campaigns book from the bad old days of Player's Options.  It wasn't *good*, but it had some good ideas in it.


----------



## Crothian

That high level second edition players option book was a lot of fun.  I took a thief to 30th level with that system, that was great!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Not that it matters *too* much to me -- he was the first one on my Ignore list.




Igno-what?

Seriously, I rarely use the Ignore list. Only when I feel that a person has *nothing* useful to say. And most of the time, that's just one person. Currently it is at an all-time high with two users. 

Beyond that, my first rule of the Ignore list is, I don't talk about my Ignore list.


And if we're talking about the same guy (but who else could it be, after all), I post to his threads semi-regularly, so I wouldn't mind either.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I've never used my Ignore list...I find it entertaining to watch the people that I feel have nothing useful to say. Kind of a morbid curiosity type of thing.


----------



## Cyberzombie

My internet temper is legendary.  At least in some circles, despite my best efforts to kill all the witnesses.  The Ignore list is a thing of joy and beauty to me.  I can't get offended over what I can't see.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> My internet temper is legendary.  At least in some circles, despite my best efforts to kill all the witnesses.  The Ignore list is a thing of joy and beauty to me.  I can't get offended over what I can't see.



 What if someone you haven't ignored quotes the ignored?


----------



## Crothian

I've never used my ignore button...but always wondered how many people ignore me.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What if someone you haven't ignored quotes the ignored?



 Here, not a problem.  Other than He Who Must Not Be Named, no one knows who I've got on my list.  And two of the people I most want on my list I can't put there.  

On Nutkinland's last incarnation, which also had an Ignore feature, I would get rather annoyed.  But it's better than direct, unfiltered exposure.  

Or, if you prefer a more in-character answer, I'll break your fraggin' legs if you try that smeg!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've never used my ignore button...but always wondered how many people ignore me.....



 That would make the board disappear!


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> And two of the people I most want on my list I can't put there.




Ha ha...okay I think I know who one of those is......I do know the people that can't be ingored.....


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That would make the board disappear!




Ya, but it would be much easier to get around.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ha ha...okay I think I know who one of those is......I do know the people that can't be ingored.....



 Oh, really?  ~breaks down crying~  Yes, yes, my hat of Piratecat no know limit...



And when I say putting you on ignore would make the board disappear, I mean just that.    There wouldn't be *anything* left...


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> but always wondered how many people ignore me.....



That's something I always wondered as well. Sometimes I really feel ignored.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's something I always wondered as well. Sometimes I really feel ignored.



 What?  Did you say something?  Huh?


----------



## Knight Otu

> What?  Did you say something?  Huh?



Of course, you might just have clicked on that View Post link, so I'm not any smarter if you ignore me...  Or anyone else for that matter. 

Or maybe I'm just standing in Crothian's postcount shadow.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Huh?  Can't hear you, sonny.  You'll have to speak louder!


----------



## Angcuru

*hands megaphone to crothian*


----------



## Jdvn1

Silly Angcuru, Oozes don't have lungs.  That's why they can't talk.  No organs.  That's why you can't crit Crothian.


----------



## Angcuru

*pulls out magic marker, writes "For telepaths" on megaphone*


----------



## Jdvn1

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *pulls out magic marker, writes "For telepaths" on megaphone*



 

I really want to know how that works.


----------



## Knight Otu

*Comes out of hiding and snatches megaphone*

Ha, mine!

*Returns into the shadows of Crothian's postcount, forgetting the megaphone*


----------



## Darkness

*sends a ninja to replace the megaphone with an apparatus of kwalish cleverly disguised as a megaphone*

An _undead_ ninja.


----------



## Crothian

ha!1 the pirates will stop them!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Pirates with katanas!!1!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Fear the dinosaur robot ninja pirates.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Fear the dinosaur robot ninja pirates.



 Pfft! A katana will cut it all up. So nyah.


----------



## Angcuru

Dinosaur robot ninja pirate vikings with explosives, _attack_!


----------



## Greylock

Re: Ignore...

Now that I've been around this joint for almost a year, I am SOOO tempted to put a gent or three on my ignore list, but I can't bring myself to do it. For one, I am just too damned curious. For another, it seems it'd make some threads go nonsensical after a while. And the way everyone is quote happy here, I'd end up being annoyed all by him, erhhh, THEM, all the same.

Now, I think Croth is a fine chap, but ignoring him _would_ make my daily reads here go faster. That I might consider.  

Still wondering what the Buddy list is for...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Buddy List pretty much makes it easier to see if certain people are online without having to sift through the Who's Online.


----------



## Darkness

Haha. My ninja uses _three_ katanae and is totally sweet. He can handle all these mooks, no problem.


----------



## Darkness

Haha. My undead ninja uses _three_ katanae and is totally sweet. He can handle all these mooks, no problem.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

But can he handle a Troll construct?


----------



## ASH

I know I cant handle a Troll Construct.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Troll constructs mess with lots of adventurers.  Trolls only take subdual damage from weapons, but constructs are immune to subdual damage.  Just call them near invulnerable.

First time I threw one at my party it completely confused the high level barbarian when his usual slicing and dicing was totally ineffective.  Was a nice change.

Howdy hive.  Wheee.  I'm up late.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Whee, thats just so wrong Overkitty   *yoink*

first *yoink* from a Hive thread?  ever? 

*points*  AO is on topic in and OT forum 
I call shenanigaigns


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Heh. My evil creations are well known from when I was DMing D&D.

And they do have a weakness, though.  Cause they are constructs, they have no Con.  Thus, low hp (around 45).  A single mage can take it out with a well rolled lightening bolt.

Which is mostly why i created it.  The barbarian always went first and mushed whatever I threw at the party before the rest could go.  So, I gave them something he couldn't fight.

And yes. Gaming talk in the hive?  How dare we.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Greylock said:
			
		

> Now that I've been around this joint for almost a year, I am SOOO tempted to put a gent or three on my ignore list, but I can't bring myself to do it. For one, I am just too damned curious.




Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Oldest joke on the boards.


 
I can't see what any of you are posting. What is this thread even about?


----------



## Crothian

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest joke on the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see what any of you are posting. What is this thread even about?




we are praising the ability of a certain EDITED FOR CLEAREANCE REASONS and the plots of the EDIT involved with the EDITghter and bob.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Pick a thread in the Rules forum.  Pick one that is about some very innocuous looking subject.  Or, better yet, some really dumb looking subject, like "Can you use Deflect Arrows on a fireball spell?"  Make sure the thread is a long one; nowadays, at least 3 of the 40 post pages or so.  If the thread is locked, even better.  Go to page 2 or 3 and start reading.  Pretty soon your Ignore list will start filling up nicely.

My Ignore list shot up to 3 people with the first thread I read after declaring myself an active ENWorlder again.


----------



## Crothian

you must be picky about pople or something, they realyl are not that bad.  Considering the types of replies we get here verse other boards, how do you survie?


----------



## Cyberzombie

I hold ENWorlders to higher standards.  If you want me to read your posts, you have to not be an idiot.


----------



## Crothian

gotcha.....so, I imagine you should stop reading my posts ......I don't claim to not be an idiot.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Nope, sorry.  I'm afriad you're not an idiot, no matter how much you might want to be.


----------



## Angcuru

Any idea what we're going to set the new hive limit at?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Any idea what we're going to set the new hive limit at?



 How about Death?


----------



## Crothian

or apple pie.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

I thought these threads went until the boards broke?

Oh, wait, that's the Industrial Revolution threads.  In that case, I have no idea...


----------



## Crothian

we are the energizer bunny


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> we are the energizer bunny



 With Katanas.


----------



## Crothian

and bells.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

...and postcount = postcount +1?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ...and postcount = postcount +1?



 No, postcount = Crothian +1


----------



## Crothian

you all are way to enamered by this postcount thing....once you free yourself from the basic premises of postcount you will rach a higher level of existance.


----------



## Cyberzombie

But I don't *want* to go to a higher level of existance!!!!!  I'm anti-Buddhist.  I'm gonna stay on this wheel of incarnations while the "cool kids" go off to Nirvana.  Gimmee that postcount!!!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You could just ignore postcount and reach a lower level of existance...


----------



## Crothian

the choice is obviously yours alone but these surreal mo0ments are getting more frequant around these here parts


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Kind of scary, actually. The Hive is getting all philosophical...


----------



## Crothian

THe hive always was...the idea of a single hivemind that connects all the people is not a simple concept......


----------



## Cyberzombie

mo0ments?  I'm sure there's something truly profound in that...

Nah, I don't need a lower level of existance.  Then I'd turn into a politician or something like that.  ~shudder~

Of course the Hive is getting philosophical.  The Hive, as far as I know, is inherently silly.  And nothing is sillier than philosophy...


----------



## Darkness

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Any idea what we're going to set the new hive limit at?



Maybe 600-800, I haven't made up my mind yet.

If the boards weren't so slow for me, I'd go and look how long the longest still active SH and pbp threads are. I think there are a few really big ones. I'm aiming not quite that high, but...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe 600-800, I haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> If the boards weren't so slow for me, I'd go and look how long the longest still active SH and pbp threads are. I think there are a few really big ones. I'm aiming not quite that high, but...



 Like PCat's SH? That thing's near 24 or so pages, last time I checked.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe 600-800, I haven't made up my mind yet.
> .




we can do better then that...do I hear 900?  950?  1000??


----------



## Darrin Drader

Crothian said:
			
		

> the choice is obviously yours alone but these surreal mo0ments are getting more frequant around these here parts




I'm sure that has to do with troublemakers like myself and Cyberzombie hanging out around here recently. The Hive has become corrupted by our evil Nothingland taint.


----------



## Crothian

nope, actually it has little to do with specific people.  I imagine the surrealness of the experiecne is more my own then others as well.


----------



## Cyberzombie

We will assimilate the Hivemind to our purposes!  Mwah hah hah!

We are, of course, helped by the fact that P Kitty is also a Nutkinlander.  Heh heh heh...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You plan to assimilate the lazy? Oooh, great plan. Yes, wonderful. I'm just going to keep sitting here and doing nothing.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> We are, of course, helped by the fact that P Kitty is also a Nutkinlander. Heh heh heh...




Yeah, but Piratecat is more like the ENWorld diplomat to Nutkinland, as opposed to a full-on native. The Nutkinland taint has yet to fully consume him.


----------



## Crothian

what taint?  I never found NKL anything like evil, it was a bit crude for my tastes but I'd never chastice it for that.  It's just another place with a slighly different mindset and poster habit.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Man, Crothian can really kill a mood quickly.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Man, Crothian can really kill a mood quickly.



 Yeah, he can.  ~runs off, weeping bitterly~

Piratecat is too a full Nutkinlander!  He was even a member of the Dread Black Lodge...


----------



## Darrin Drader

PKitty was in the Black Lodge? No wonder it went down in such a spectacular way.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Man, Crothian can really kill a mood quickly.




one of my few talents...so I have to go with my strengths......


----------



## Darkness

Too bad we didn't get Snoweel into the Black Lodge.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> PKitty was in the Black Lodge? No wonder it went down in such a spectacular way.



 Yep.  He blew up and took the whole place with him.  He started arguing with his favourite alt (Edena; also in the Lodge) and just had a total meltdown.  It was messy.  Pieces of pirate and ninja everywhere!


----------



## Nightcloak

Holy Crude. I don't show up for a couple days and there are about 120 posts!

So, have we solved the meaning of life yet?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> So, have we solved the meaning of life yet?




Orangey green.


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> PMing me would be the easiest, but if you want to post here that would be find too.




I put a list together last night, but today I log on and see the review section is back up. Curses to karma backlash! So I guess I'll look through them first and PM you on anything specific!

Thanks again for the offer!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> So, have we solved the meaning of life yet?




Yup. It is all about the wearing of hats.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Orangey green.




I thought we agreed on greeney orange, did we not?


----------



## Nightcloak

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Orangey green.




Dammit! I bet it all on Greeney Orange. Damn post-modern roulette wheels.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Dammit! I bet it all on Greenly Orange. Damn post-modern roulette wheels.




Beat ya to it.


----------



## Nightcloak

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I thought we agreed on greeney orange, did we not?




See! At least he was paying attention at the last meeting.  



> Beat ya to it.





At least the ImpalntsTM  are functioning normal again and everyone is on the same wave-length.


----------



## Crothian

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I put a list together last night, but today I log on and see the review section is back up. Curses to karma backlash! So I guess I'll look through them first and PM you on anything specific!
> 
> Thanks again for the offer!




I can go break it again...... :\


----------



## Nightcloak

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can go break it again...... :\




Oh, no. I'm happy it's up! I''m just protesting my luck. It goes up the day I compile the list of questions. 

I'd feel rather guilty PMing you with a ton o' questions when I could just look them up and save you the time, sounds like you're incredibly busy with all those review back-logs. Just trying to be considerate. But if your game...





Nightcloak: Old school upbringing in a modern medium' Ooi


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Another fun and exciting night.  Time to watch some Star Wars.

Nights off good.

"We're doomed."


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Another fun and exciting night.  Time to watch some Star Wars.
> 
> Nights off good.
> 
> "We're doomed."



Cool. What are you starting off with?


----------



## Crothian

obviously the one were they say "we're doomed"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Cool. What are you starting off with?



 Original version of Star Wars.  Thankfully, between the two of us, we've got 3 copies of it.

Right now I'm watching Han shoot Greedo.


----------



## Angcuru

Funny man on TV talks with the humor.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Original version of Star Wars.  Thankfully, between the two of us, we've got 3 copies of it.
> 
> Right now I'm watching Han shoot Greedo.



Do you rewind and rewatch the scene and yell, "Take that Lucas."


----------



## Greylock

This thread has, urmmm, grown.

I was about to go dig out Time Bandits and give it another go. But for some reason now, I am reminded of the Divinyls.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Do you rewind and rewatch the scene and yell, "Take that Lucas."



 Haven't quite got that far.  I have been known to go on Lucas cursing binges, though.  My geekiness always shines through, but sometimes the ubergeek in me comes out.


----------



## Crothian

Greylock said:
			
		

> This thread has, urmmm, grown.
> 
> I was about to go dig out Time Bandits and give it another go. But for some reason now, I am reminded of the Divinyls.





  umm...time bandits good.....I'm being Willow and not getting the song.......


----------



## Greylock

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm being Willow and not getting the song.......




Heh. 

It wasn't a "polite" joke anyways.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, you really shouldn't be doingthat with your bad hip and all anyway......


----------



## Greylock

I just took a pill. Should be calming down right soon.


----------



## Angcuru

Fuzzy bunny cats and kitty rabbits attack in the night with hair styling products!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yay, another slow weekend...


----------



## randomling

*chews grass* Mmmmmm-hm.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...is eating grass really all that good of an idea?


----------



## randomling

Chewing, not eating. 

How are you anyway, AMG?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Doing alright. Not chewing on any grass, though. How's it taste?


----------



## randomling

Kinda gross, to be honest....

I just finished writing up a new rules draft for my boards. Fun stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...is eating grass really all that good of an idea?



You're telling me you've never eaten grass?    It's all the rave!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're telling me you've never eaten grass?    It's all the rave!



 *_Tips Jdvn1 over while he chews his grass and runs away_*

Okay, so I was bored.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Its the new Cow Tipping!

And of course I've not eaten grass. That takes far too much effort. Half the time I'm lucky to eat anything! At least tables put things closer to me


----------



## Jdvn1

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> *_Tips Jdvn1 over while he chews his grass and runs away_*
> 
> Okay, so I was bored.



No, I couldn't run away.  Don't ask me if I can walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Ah, but can you pat your head and rub your belly at the same time?


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, but that doesn't help me with balance.

Can you make an L with one hand and a triangle with the other?

ie
Left hand:
Up, down, right, left, up, down, right, left...
Right hand:
Up, down, right, up/left, down, right, up/left...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Nope.  But, then again, I sometimes have trouble with the pat and rub.

I have great balance though, so nyah


----------



## Greylock

randomling said:
			
		

> I just finished writing up a new rules draft for my boards. Fun stuff.




Buncha damned delinquents ya got there. Good luck with the new rules.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Greylock said:
			
		

> Buncha damned delinquents ya got there. Good luck with the new rules.



 Yup. Her place is a retched hive of scum and villainy.  And that is just the mods.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

crap. and it appears it is down, too.  And just when I've typed up a post for my game.


----------



## Silver Moon

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yup. Her place is a retched hive of scum and villainy.  And that is just the mods.



The Admins too.  

Damn, appears to be down at the moment.


----------



## Greylock

Oh, heck yes. The Admins will ply you with whiskey and pie, and next thing ya know, well, your self-respect is gone forever.

And yeppers, it's down at my end, too.


----------



## Darkness

Greylock said:
			
		

> Oh, heck yes. The Admins will ply you with whiskey and pie, and next thing ya know, well, your self-respect is gone forever.



Fortunately, I've long ago sacrificed my self-respect in my mad quest for power.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Selfrewha?


----------



## Crothian

ya, but your quest for power has ended, cause I'm not giving any up


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but your quest for power has ended, cause I'm not giving any up



Hah! I don't need your power. I've got better sources.


----------



## Crothian

your power is tapped out old man....


----------



## Darkness

Never underestimate the power of... the power... or something...


----------



## Crothian

I'm not underestimating the power...just your power.....


----------



## Darkness

You're underestimating my power? You shouldn't, though. I've forgotten more than you'll ever know.

Now, as soon as I can remember enough to make you pay for this insolence, I'll... Hm. What were we talking about? I forgot. In any case, I like pie.


----------



## Crothian

Pie's good...especially pie with power...the power of voodoo.....


----------



## Darkness

Complete Arcane suggests some cool alternate forms for magic items. Like, a magic fruit instead of a potion.
I'll really need to use a _pie of cure light wounds_ some day.

Voodoo is good too. I especially like the voodoo-using trolls in Warcraft.


----------



## Crothian

actually, I'd make it a pie of cure critical, but it would get cut into 4 pieces and each would be a piece of pie of Cure Light Wounds.....


----------



## Darkness

That's a good idea.

Now all we need is a pie-related prestige class. Piemancer? Archbaker? Pie of Gruumsh?


----------



## Crothian

oddly enough there is a really cook cook class in the Quint Halfling......


----------



## Darkness

That's pretty cool.

Heh. "Pie of Gruumsh" is a horrible pun _and_ a reference to "orc and pie." What did poor Gruumsh ever do to me to deserve this?

Wasn't there some "free online adventure" on the WotC site involving a baker? With some sort of golems?


----------



## Creamsteak

Never under discern the Powa of powa.


----------



## Crothian

I don't recall that....

In one of the moster books I have, one by Atlas, they hav e afew recipies in there for monster parts.  It is only like 4 or 5, they really needed more  but it was a cool idea


----------



## Jdvn1

You mean with the calzone golem?


----------



## Darkness

Hah. Found it:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/oa/20010413a


> Something's Cooking
> 
> If you're looking for a light-hearted adventure, you've come to the right place. Can a wizard and her beloved chef live a quiet life of baking and brewing, or is trouble destined to enter their innocent kitchen? It's up to the player characters to see what these two have cooked up before things get too hot to handle (without potholders, anyhow).




It has a calzone golem.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean with the calzone golem?



Yes.


----------



## Crothian

i get an error from that link


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I think wizards.com/dnd is down right now too.


----------



## Darkness

Hm. Works fine for me.
Direct link for download: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/Cooking.pdf

Congrats on 25 k, BTW.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, yeah, congrats on 25k!

And that calzone golem is mad cool.


----------



## Greylock

"Fortunately, I've long ago sacrificed my self-respect in my mad quest for pie."

That is the sign over my head. I am the PieMaster.


All apologies to those who might have been or may someday be underwhelmed by my response to your pie. There is only one pie...


----------



## Darkness

Greylock said:
			
		

> There is only one pi...



Yeah, 3.14159 (etc.), if memory serves. (That's just what I know by heart; I could use the internet to list more numbers, of course.)


----------



## Michael Morris

Crothian's post count jumped beyond 25k when I recalculated the post counts for all users when the reviews were merged.  He had over 1000 reviews and comments in the review system, and now they pad his post count


----------



## Darkness

Ah, that explains it. It _was_ a little sudden.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ah, that explains it. It _was_ a little sudden.



 Actually, he was about three hundred off from 25k. I remember that becaues he was getting close to the total number of registered users(26k)


----------



## Darkness

I think even he never gained post count this fast.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> I think even he never gained post count this fast.



 True, but he didn't get too many more posts added from the merge thingy.


----------



## Darkness

I wonder what happened to Psion's post count.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Insanity happened to it.


----------



## Crothian

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Crothian's post count jumped beyond 25k when I recalculated the post counts for all users when the reviews were merged.  He had over 1000 reviews and comments in the review system, and now they pad his post count




actually it was less then that.  I hit 25k yesterday so it was about 400.......


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Insanity happened to it.



...


----------



## Jdvn1

Great, with all the new Extra feats, Crothian found out about the Extra Postcount feat.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crap.  Now how am I supposed to catch up to him now?!?!?!?!?  Thanks for nothing, Mr. Admin Guy!


----------



## Crothian

and people doubt my power.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Great, with all the new Extra feats, Crothian found out about the Extra Postcount feat.



Nah, the DM forced that feat on him. He was about to take the Improved Post Count feat, which adds one post count for each post count you have .... his post count would have gone tilt again.


----------



## Crothian

actually I wanted Toughness......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually I wanted Toughness......



 Sure you did.  I saw you write "Toughness" partway on your character sheet, and then carefully write in "Improved" when the DM wasn't looking!


----------



## Crothian

we don't allow broken feats like Improved toughness at our table.....


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> and people doubt my power.....



How could they? Without power for your computer, you couldn't post. Duh.


----------



## Crothian

that is why I have the emergency generator hooked up to the hamster in his wheel.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> we don't allow broken feats like Improved toughness at our table.....



 Hah!  At our gaming table, all we allow is Toughness, Endurance, and Skill Focus.  All the rest are broken!!!!!!


----------



## Crothian

you guys and your min maxing skill focus ways.......


----------



## Darkness

That's 3.0 Skill Focus, right? 'cause 3.5 Skill Focus is teh broken!


----------



## Crothian

actually we use the 2.9 version


----------



## Darkness

What's that do?


----------



## Crothian

skill focus was +1 at that point


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> skill focus was +1 at that point



Wasn't there some preview information on Skill Focus where it was +10? I think RangerWickett used that in his Savannah Knights story hour...?


----------



## Crothian

no idea, but it wouldn't suprise me....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wasn't there some preview information on Skill Focus where it was +10? I think RangerWickett used that in his Savannah Knights story hour...?



 I'm sure it was, but THE MAN reduced it to +2, because he couldn't stand the thought of a black man with a +10 bonus to a skill!
[/Chris Rock]


----------



## Jdvn1

That's not Skill Focus, that's like Skill Too Good For Your Own Good.

What's next, +50?


----------



## Crothian

not really, magical items give +10 for not to expensive....actually cheaper then most feat items.


----------



## Angcuru

Skill Focus +10 is like learning ten levels worth of skill with one feat.  Overpowered?  Yes.


----------



## Crothian

which is more costly to a characxter?  a feat or a magical item?  I say a feat since characters get so few.  And when is +10 really that bad?  +10 to climb going to break a game?  +10 to knowledge history?  Maybe +10 to use magica device or Tumble, but even those by them sleves are not as bad as welding 2 great swords at once......


----------



## Knight Otu

It wasn't quite as I remembered... it was worse. 



> (We ran this game back in early summer, back when Eric Noah’s Unofficial D&D 3E Site said Skill Focus gives a +10 bonus to a skill, not +2. As a human rogue, Tagin had taken Skill Focus (hacking) twice, for a +20 bonus to his hacking checks; . . . um, once we read the official rules, we decided he’s just got the magic touch, rules be damned.)


----------



## Crothian

wow, it really was a different game if poeople could "hack"


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> which is more costly to a characxter?  a feat or a magical item?  I say a feat since characters get so few.  And when is +10 really that bad?  +10 to climb going to break a game?  +10 to knowledge history?  Maybe +10 to use magica device or Tumble, but even those by them sleves are not as bad as welding 2 great swords at once......



 Hmm.  I play fighters so often I forget how precious feats are.  Yeah, I'd take a feat over most magic items any day...


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, it really was a different game if poeople could "hack"




Modern day fantasy, with magic from the start.


----------



## Jdvn1

Isn't +10 the Epic version of the feat?


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Modern day fantasy, with magic from the start.




that option wasn't in my PHB.....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't +10 the Epic version of the feat?




it is now.....

stupid 30 seconds.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't +10 the Epic version of the feat?




As far as I remember, Epic wasn't even announced back then, and the Players Handbook was not yet out when they started to play.


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> stupid 30 seconds.....




At least we can get there again, with the new server.


----------



## Jdvn1

Should I attempt to post slower?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Everyone should post slower!  My post count is the one that matters!

I remember the days of playing with D&D 2.5ish.  The speculation was fun...


----------



## Crothian

the specualtion was insane...we were having too much fun with 2.0 to do any switrching besides the rules changes were rather extreme


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> the specualtion was insane...we were having too much fun with 2.0 to do any switrching besides the rules changes were rather extreme



 Well, I was already playing a sort of D&D 2.5, myself.  I had all the Player's Option books and had edited them into a playable system.  While my system had different solutions than 3e uses, the switchover was pretty easy for my campaign.  Except for things like elven fighter/mages -- that sort of character just barely translates to 3e now.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I remember coming back to my gencon hotel room and one of the guys sleeping on the floor was trying to feed us some crazy line about how AD&D was going to become Linex. 

The next year I played a tournement game where 300 ogres charged at 30 ft per round to reach us under a hail of fireballs, while most of our defensive spells lasted 6 combat minutes.  

I found out about this site much later. 
I do have memories of trying to make 1.5 characters using 2nd ed hints from dragon magazines.


----------



## Crothian

the change from fiorst to second was no big deal for us, we were actually playing different systems at the time and went "meh" when it came out


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> the change from fiorst to second was no big deal for us, we were actually playing different systems at the time and went "meh" when it came out



 I guess I liked 2e more than most people.  But I *really* hated most of the dumb stuff in Unearthed Arcana, like barbarians and cavaliers.  I so, so wish barbarians had died the munchkiny death they so deserved...


----------



## Darkness

I got into AD&D around the time 2e came out. I have a few 1e books but nothing much (no PHB, DMG, MM, UA) - just some DL stuff and such. Only played 2e.


----------



## Crothian

I liked secoind edition once we started playing it, but that was 4-5 years after it was out.  It just wasn't good enough to make us leave the games we were playing.


----------



## Darkness

What games were you playing?


----------



## Crothian

games like Rifts, Shadowrun, a little GURPS and werewolf, paranio...... that was my phase of really trying new game, we played many games and most of them failed.....


----------



## Darkness

I think I was still playing Das Schwarze Auge (a German low-magic fantasy game with a _very_ detailed, and pretty cool, world) at that time, plus a little Shadowrun.


----------



## Angcuru

I finally got around to updating my Story Hour.


----------



## Crothian

ah, the fun days of Shadowrun...  I had so much fun with a silly character in a serious campaign....


----------



## Angcuru

I've only gotten to play one game of Shadowrun in my career.....but it was fun.     Lots of fun...


----------



## Crothian

I played a Troll so stupid he thought his name was Trog....  if you know that game you know how silly that really is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Over 700 posts in a Hive thread...tis a wonderful day.


----------



## Angcuru

I played an eccentric Shakespeare-spouting, fancy-dressing spellcaster who would go around throwing about pickup-truck-sized blocks of force into stuff to provide distractions while the rest of the team did their thing inside of wherever.  SO much fun.   

Kind of like that really dramatic wizardy guy in Venture Bros.


----------



## Crothian

I did a spellcaster in their system but really didn't like the mechancis behind the magic.....


----------



## Darkness

Agreed, the SR spellcasting system isn't that good. I hear it's supposedly better in the newest edition, though.


----------



## Crothian

I have no idea what the new edition is going to be like, I really haven't been paying any attention to the rumors


----------



## Darkness

Sorry. I meant the current one, SR 3.


----------



## Greylock

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no idea what the new edition is going to be like, I really haven't been paying any attention to the rumors




I've heard of a really good web-site for that kinda stuff.


----------



## Crothian

thanks to, shall we say, badly worded searches, I've found there are web sites for all kinds of stuff


----------



## Steve Jung

Greylock said:
			
		

> I've heard of a really good web-site for that kinda stuff.



I've heard those rumors too.


----------



## Crothian

_ glares _

you know I've been doing that for like 6 months now and it never gets old


----------



## Steve Jung

Grrr.


----------



## Greylock

I've found that Meshach Taylor is sorely under-represented online.

Other than that, there just about a web-site for anything and anyone.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Grrr.




you love it!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Speak Language (Growl).  Never knew it'd come in so handy, did you?


----------



## Crothian

I seem to bring out the best with Steve with this running gag of mine ever since we gamed togerther at a get together in August.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Real men can express everything by pointing and grunting *point* 
but it looses something online. 

More memories: never played Shadowrun but our cyberpunk chars fought a werewolf and a demon - it seamed similar. 

Rifts - Played only one game where I realized that my dagger could destroy small buildings- with one hit.  and I fled back to the logic of 2nd ed. 

Of course I played a lot of TMNT.  There was a game with good internal logic. 
you know that characters rolled up had a 33% of being ninja?  an nearly a 0% of being a pirate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Man, you can die _fast_ in Rifts.


----------



## Darrin Drader

This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.
This is the thread that never ends. It never ends. It never ends.


----------



## Steve Jung

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Real men can express everything by pointing and grunting *point*
> but it looses something online.



You point?


			
				jdvn 1 said:
			
		

> Man, you can die _fast_ in Rifts.



Faster than in Traveller? I've died during character generation. 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I seem to bring out the best with Steve with this running gag of mine ever since we gamed togerther at a get together in August.



I shake my fist in defiance. I'll never be good enough for your granddaughter, will I?


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I shake my fist in defiance. I'll never be good enough for your granddaughter, will I?




not even if you train......


----------



## randomling

Hello.

Trying to get some answers on why Randomling's House is down *again*. No luck just yet though.


----------



## guedo79

Bad server.  It should be spanked.


----------



## MonsterMash

> This is the thread that never ends




But will it ever get as many posts as Crothian?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You should organize angry mobs in stanby for just this kind of situation. Send them out to get things solved if anything happens.


----------



## randomling

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Bad server.  It should be spanked.



If only I could get near it, in order to spank it!

I've looked at two web hosts already. Neither of them accept Paypal payments, which is a major necessity for us.


----------



## Greylock

I don't know what the deal is, but everytime I've tried to get to ENWorld via IE in the last thirty minutes, IE has crashed/locked up. It's fine in Firefox (which I'm on now), but IE was totally grunked up. Got an unfamliar script error after the last crash.


----------



## MonsterMash

Funny I'm having no problems using IE 6.0 to reach ENWorld.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well, Avant gives me no trouble at all...obviously.


----------



## Maldur

I want RH back!

I need answers darnit


----------



## Maldur

Back!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...front?


----------



## Angcuru

I hate shaving!


----------



## Crothian

then grow it out.....


----------



## Angcuru

.......nah.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Faster than in Traveller? I've died during character generation.



Yow, short game.

"Well, that was fun.  Who's up for Yahtzee?"


----------



## Cyberzombie

I had a troll in Shadowrun.  A completely and utterly munchkinized troll.  Maximum body size, which allowed me to pack his body with bioware.  He had an essence of like 5.2, since I only had to give him cybereyes and the smartgun link.  I called him "Granola, the Natural Street Samurai".  With his bow and diamond-coated arrows, he could kill tanks in two shots.  With his combat axe, he could kill tanks in one shot.  He once held off four cyberzombies for a round so the rest of the party could escape.  He was utterly and totally disgusting, and I loved him.


----------



## Crothian

travelere was always fun like that.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Faster than in Traveller? I've died during character generation.




You do realize that was only in the original, digest-sized-book version of the game, and you haven't actually been able to *die* in any version since then?  You are dating yourself badly, mang.


----------



## Angcuru

Munchkins...they're all around me...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Munchkins...they're all around me...



 Well, then take off the darn ruby (or silver, if you're in the book instead of the movie) slippers then!


----------



## Angcuru

.........cookies?


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Munchkins...they're all around me...




I was on a QUEST
 Walking down the road today, doo-dah, doo-dah
 I was walking down the road
 I was looking for the truth of life
 When I came across all these little people, little people
 Little people all around me.

 They looked up at me and said "Hey Mister, are you tall?"
 And I said "Yes I'm tall, but who are you weird little wonders?"
 And they looked up at me witht their big bloodshot eyes and said
 "We are the lollipop kids, the lollipop kids, the lollipop kids
 We are the lollipop kids, we'd like to welcome you to munchkin land


----------



## Cyberzombie

"I'd rather have a bottle in front of me,
THAN A FRONTAL LOBOTOMY!!!!!"


----------



## Crothian

A profound wizard!!!


----------



## ASH

YAY! How is everyone.


----------



## Crothian

things are good, how's Iowa?


----------



## Cyberzombie

I prefer profound lizards, myself.  Lizard lizard!!!!


----------



## Cyberzombie

ASH said:
			
		

> YAY! How is everyone.



 Happily upping our postcounts.  How are you?


----------



## randomling

Hello Ash! I'm trying to figure out whether or not I want to shift my webhosts (small extra expense for a future reduction of hassle, with any luck).


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> Hello Ash! I'm trying to figure out whether or not I want to shift my webhosts (small extra expense for a future reduction of hassle, with any luck).



 You should always switch web hosts, early and often.  It's more fun that way!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Wheeee. me little bit sleepy.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wheeee. me little bit sleepy.




they now have a cure for that.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Keep people guessing!


----------



## Jdvn1

Every time I go to EN World, my computer makes weird noises.  Coincidence or not?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> they now have a cure for that.....



 ah, but is it over the counter?  I can't afford prescription stuff, you know.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> ah, but is it over the counter?  I can't afford prescription stuff, you know.




I'm sure it is...or you can get it cheap from canada......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Every time I go to EN World, my computer makes weird noises.  Coincidence or not?



 That is just the hive transmitter sending data.

Either that, or your computer is saying how much it loves enworld.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That is just the hive transmitter sending data.
> 
> Either that, or your computer is saying how much it loves enworld.




or the computer is making love to EN World....  after the noise does it roll over and fall asleep??


----------



## Jdvn1

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That is just the hive transmitter sending data.
> 
> Either that, or your computer is saying how much it loves enworld.



I guess I can't find out for sure without learning morse code.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

is enworld that kind of board?


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought this was a family board!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought this was a family board!



 could the boards want to start a family?


----------



## Knight Otu

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That is just the hive transmitter sending data.



Wait, his implant is in his computer instead of in his head?!

*blatantly ignores the less grand-ma friendly suggestions.*


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> could the boards want to start a family?



 Yes.  He should be glad they want to start it with his computer.  They could want to start it with him, instead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ay.  You missed with your implant rays.

Isn't each forum like a child anyway?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> is enworld that kind of board?




you've seen the lack of quality males around here, I'm sure she gets some when the getting is good.......

plus, it is getting close to v-day so she might be getting desperate


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't each forum like a child anyway?




Nah, each post is a child.
*looks at Crothian.* Right, Crothian?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nah, each post is a child.
> *looks at Crothian.* Right, Crothian?



 If that's true, then Crothian needs to close his legs.  

Wheeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!1  We're treading close to what Eric's grandmother will accept...


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nah, each post is a child.
> *looks at Crothian.* Right, Crothian?




um...no.....


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You should always switch web hosts, early and often.  It's more fun that way!



Heh. We've been with the current lot 2 years and the service has been excellent, but recently we've been down a hell of a lot and I'm receiving no explanation from the customer service department, so I'm seriously considering jumping ship.




Jdvn, we'll retransmit those implants. It's kind of useful to have a second set in your computer, but the cranial implant is much better, and you don't really get the full Hive experience without it.


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> Heh. We've been with the current lot 2 years and the service has been excellent, but recently we've been down a hell of a lot and I'm receiving no explanation from the customer service department, so I'm seriously considering jumping ship.




That sort of thing usually only gets worse once it starts getting bad.  Run!  Run for the life of your board that I will eventually look at one of these days if I get around to it!!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> Jdvn, we'll retransmit those implants. It's kind of useful to have a second set in your computer, but the cranial implant is much better, and you don't really get the full Hive experience without it.



I think I might be throwing off the transmitters because I post from a variety of computers, depending on the time of day...


----------



## Knight Otu

randomling said:
			
		

> Heh. We've been with the current lot 2 years and the service has been excellent, but recently we've been down a hell of a lot and I'm receiving no explanation from the customer service department, so I'm seriously considering jumping ship.



You know, now that I think of it, maybe if you change hosts... maybe there is a small chance that I'll finally be able to... post?

Jdvn: Don't worry, usually the implants can find you everywhere...


----------



## randomling

Computers? What does the Hivemind care if you change computers? Pah!

CZ: Joking aside, I do agree with you - this has been getting progressively worse, and it's making me deeply annoyed, particularly the lack of response from my hosts. I feel I'm currently paying them money to not allow me to connect to my web site. Grr.

Knight Otu: I'm hoping that's the case, it'd be great to see you at RH at last. I'm thinking we might start from scratch, which would mean a scramble of archiving and stuff before we move.

I've even found a potential good new host, if I can only get on the boards to discuss it with my management team!


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> CZ: Joking aside, I do agree with you - this has been getting progressively worse, and it's making me deeply annoyed, particularly the lack of response from my hosts. I feel I'm currently paying them money to not allow me to connect to my web site. Grr.




Jump ship, then.  PM Virgil at the Damnation Army.  He's the tech for that board.  I think DA is on Dreamhosts; whatever it is, he's been very happy with the price and the service.  They might be good for you, too.


----------



## randomling

At LAST, we're back. Sigh.


----------



## Jdvn1

The implants can't find me!  I'm protected by my 400th post!

Sooo long to go to catch up to Cro.

Edit: Sigh, couldn't last forever.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Well, at least it came up eventually.  Still have to axe your current "service", I think.


----------



## randomling

Oh, definitely. I'll have a look at Dreamhosts, but I think I've found good people. Just depends on talking to my mods and admins, and deciding if it's a good idea and what should be done first.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

...Capcom vs. SNK 2 is a very addictive game...


----------



## Jdvn1

Pull yourself away...


----------



## Cyberzombie

You actually consult your mods and admins before you do something?!?!?!?!?  The Damnation Army would blow up in a puff of logic if Topher ever did that...


----------



## Jdvn1

Don't you need, like, a Logic Gun for that or something?  Logic Rays maybe?


----------



## randomling

Er, well, yes, they help me run the boards, and in return they also, um, help me run the boards? Anyway they sometimes  have good ideas, so it can be worth it on occasion!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pull yourself away...



 ...but I don't wanna...that's the problem!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Hmm.  Well, if you're going to have logic rays, then you need logic cones, logic lines, and logic spreads...  Although that last one is getting dangerously close to a very naughty comment.


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> Er, well, yes, they help me run the boards, and in return they also, um, help me run the boards? Anyway they sometimes  have good ideas, so it can be worth it on occasion!



 Yes, but to actually be listened to... no, it's just not right I tell you!  Autocracy or nothing!


----------



## Jdvn1

Level 3 Sor/Wis: Logic Ball.  Level 1, Logic Missles?


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yes, but to actually be listened to... no, it's just not right I tell you!  Autocracy or nothing!



 *laugh* Hey! I'm not an autocrat, I'm a Wombat Goddess! (Autocroat, I just typed. Yes, I'm an android from former Yugoslavia.) A... um... democratic wombat goddess?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...but I don't wanna...that's the problem!



Well, I still play SF2 Turbo.  Stopped playing to post on here, though.


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> *laugh* Hey! I'm not an autocrat, I'm a Wombat Goddess! (Autocroat, I just typed. Yes, I'm an android from former Yugoslavia.) A... um... democratic wombat goddess?



 Ooo!  Nasty democracy!  We hates it, yes we do!  Nasty little democracy steals the precious!

Autocroat.  I like that.


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> *laugh* Hey! I'm not an autocrat, I'm a Wombat Goddess! (Autocroat, I just typed. Yes, I'm an android from former Yugoslavia.) A... um... democratic wombat goddess?



I think as long as _you_ decide, you should be okay.

Getting opinions can't hurt. Well, unless your mods and admins start slaughtering each other over a difference of opinion, but them's the breaks. Also, weeding out the weak is a _good_ thing anyway.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I still play SF2 Turbo.  Stopped playing to post on here, though.



 I just need four arms/hands. Then I could play and post at the same time!


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't think I've ever seen this power-hungry side of Darkness...


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I just need four arms/hands. Then I could play and post at the same time!



Sounds like the early start of a Spiderman villain.


----------



## Darkness

I'm not after temporal power.  Only carnage.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen this power-hungry side of Darkness...



 You haven't seen him on Nutkinland/Damnation Army, either.  ~shudders~

And P Kitty over there!  Oh My Goddess, you don't want to cross him there.  We're still cleaning blood out of the server room...


----------



## Jdvn1

And I thought the mods were bad when I played first-person shooters...

At least that violence was animated.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You haven't seen him on Nutkinland/Damnation Army, either.  ~shudders~
> 
> And P Kitty over there!  Oh My Goddess, you don't want to cross him there.  We're still cleaning blood out of the server room...



 Pfft, that's nothing compared to the vile hate that fills our very own Staff Forum. Tis a dangerous place. Very dangerous.


----------



## randomling

Goddess. My boards. Are down. AGAIN. If this isn't rectified with much grovelling from my current hosts by the end of the week, I'm moving. No power in the 'verse can stop me.

DO NOT ANGER THE WOMBAT GODDESS!

Or her Autocroat drones.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And I thought the mods were bad when I played first-person shooters...
> 
> At least that violence was animated.



 Too boring that way.  Our violence is all live and in your face!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Well in DA it is only psychological damage. 
wait thats worse. nvrmd


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Pfft, that's nothing compared to the vile hate that fills our very own Staff Forum. Tis a dangerous place. Very dangerous.



 I've heard that.  Especially during the Bloody Purge, when it took twelve staff members to hold Nemmerle down...


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Pfft, that's nothing compared to the vile hate that fills our very own Staff Forum. Tis a dangerous place. Very dangerous.



True, and it's even worse in the Mods forum. *twisted*


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> DO NOT ANGER THE WOMBAT GODDESS!
> 
> Or her Autocroat drones.




Roofles, madam, roofles.


----------



## Jdvn1

What, it's not fun unless someone's scarred for life?


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Roofles, madam, roofles.



Thankyou!

(And goodnight. See ya.)


----------



## Cyberzombie

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Well in DA it is only psychological damage.
> wait thats worse. nvrmd



 ...and you can't call it "just" psychological damage when it makes people claw their own eyes out...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I've heard that.  Especially during the Bloody Purge, when it took twelve staff members to hold Nemmerle down...



 It was a tough day...I believe that was the day the rest of the Staff uproared for a Mod only forum. As Darkness said...twisted it is. Though I have only heard tales


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, it's not fun unless someone's scarred for life?



What, did you look at the DM notes for my next campaign?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darkness said:
			
		

> What, did you look at the DM notes for my next campaign?



 Don't let Darkness tempt you into looking!  He uses pages out of the Necronomicon for his game notes!  Doesn't hurt him -- he's already dead -- but it will drive a living person to watch "reality" television.  ~shudder~


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually I was thinking of a game I played in.  My character was tortured and scarred from head to toe.  Not pretty.  Are your notes anything like my old DM's?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking of a game I played in.  My character was tortured and scarred from head to toe.  Not pretty.  Are your notes anything like my old DM's?



 Don't you know by now that all the Truly Evil DMs work off the exact same notes written by the great Cthulhu himself? Or have I said too much already...?


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, that's what all that mail from TEDM & Co. is.  They have hats too, don't they?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Curses! The agents have been spotted!!

[/Post #6,000]


----------



## Jdvn1

I guess my days are numbered...

Congrats!


----------



## Evilhalfling

I played in a game with a worshiper of pain.  In two sessions I and 2 other PCs fumbled hitting him for damage and he ended up setting himself on fire, to be doused by gaints. 
(who were lacking in any sort of bucket.) 
does that count for physical and psychological damgage? 
erp. Class bye.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's also a lesson in humility.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking of a game I played in.  My character was tortured and scarred from head to toe.  Not pretty.  Are your notes anything like my old DM's?



Hm, I don't know your old DM.

But the following quote by (game designer) John Wick just about sums up my point of view: 







> ... If you've ever seen the Die Hard movies, you know exactly what I'm talking about. At the end of every film, John McLane is bruised, bloody and busted up beyond all hope of repair. But he also got the better of the bad guys ...


----------



## Jdvn1

End of battle?  Cure, Mending, Light.

Nothing like the hero emerging from the dungeon clean and shimmering!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> End of battle?  Cure, Mending, Light.
> 
> Nothing like the hero emerging from the dungeon clean and shimmering!



 ...and then eaten by a wandering Tarrasque


----------



## Jdvn1

Shh.  Not supposed to mention that part.

Besides, he has to pass a fear save first, doesn't he?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Save? What save?


----------



## Darkness

Yeah. They'd better be able to get fixed up afterwards or they won't be of much use in the next game.

Of course, there's a lot of stuff in D&D that takes a little more effort to repair. Like ability drain or severed limbs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Of course, there's a lot of stuff in D&D that takes a little more effort to repair. Like ability drain or severed limbs.



Sadly, Mending doesn't cover that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

randomling said:
			
		

> Anyway they sometimes  have good ideas




We do?  I thought we were too busy being silly.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Getting opinions can't hurt. Well, unless your mods and admins start slaughtering each other over a difference of opinion, but them's the breaks. Also, weeding out the weak is a _good_ thing anyway.




Bah.  We don't do the fighting ourselves.  That's what we have armies for.  Why do you think we run recruitment drives every so often?



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> No power in the 'verse can stop me.
> 
> DO NOT ANGER THE WOMBAT GODDESS!




Uh oh.  She is either going to kill us all in our sleep or rub soup in our hair.


----------



## Darkness

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Bah.  We don't do the fighting ourselves.  That's what we have armies for.



Of course. You'd have to be pretty unwise not to. In which case you deserve to be slaughtered by your better prepared brethren.


----------



## ASH

Good lord I cant keep up. Iowa is okay> i am going through internal struggles in life, and I cant keep up with online convesation here.

But I love Ice cream with Peaches and Carmel.

I love the internet.


----------



## Greylock

Maldur said:
			
		

> I want RH back!




Them's my initials. And there I was, waiting for more folk to chime in on this thread that they missed me.


----------



## Steve Jung

randomling said:
			
		

> Knight Otu: I'm hoping that's the case, it'd be great to see you at RH at last. I'm thinking we might start from scratch, which would mean a scramble of archiving and stuff before we move.



I'm sure Michael Morris will be glad to help you out in that regard.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm sure Michael Morris will be glad to help you out in that regard.



 Help what?  Help blow up her board?


----------



## randomling

Heh - I'm not sure I'm brave enough to bother Michael, he's got enough on his plate!

In the meantime it looks like we're going to be able to keep running. It's going to work. Really!


----------



## Maldur

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Help what?  Help blow up her board?



 Gotta love your optimism


----------



## Cyberzombie

Maldur said:
			
		

> Gotta love your optimism



 That's me: little bundle of positive energy.


----------



## Angcuru

Aww.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Aww.....



 Awe?  Did you saw awe?  You are in awe of me?  Why, thank you!  ~blushes~


----------



## randomling

Well, we're on the way to moving, looks like....


----------



## Crothian

and thats a good thing...every now and then we need to just get up and go.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The Crothian speaks truth.


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> Well, we're on the way to moving, looks like....



 Cool!  So where are you headed?


----------



## randomling

www.hardhathosting.com - recommended by Raloc, who posts here. I just tried to set up my account and had a few minor issues with setting up payment (they have good anti-fraud and I think I misread some instructions) but that should be sorted out within a day or so, with any luck.

Moving is good. When we have an account I can start playing with PHPBB and getting things just the way I want them. We're paid up with the old hosts till March 5th.

I'm all steely and determined to get this sorted out and the new version of the boards up and running. It's odd, I don't get like this often!


----------



## Crothian

I hear the artic is nice this time of year.....


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> I hear the artic is nice this time of year.....



Cold as usual, you mean?

Nah, I kinda like it in pretty-chilly London.


----------



## Crothian

imagine the glaciers, the ice cutters, the polar bears, the walruses....ah to be up in the artic circle in winter......


----------



## randomling

Staying. Here.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Cool, Randomling!  I'm glad that you've got that all sorted out.  That way, your move to the arctic will be easier.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I hear the artic is nice this time of year.....



Well, y'know.  Less traffic for one.


----------



## Angcuru

But oh, the snow glare!  

  <----has sunglasses on


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Cool, Randomling!  I'm glad that you've got that all sorted out.  That way, your move to the arctic will be easier.



Okay. Have a look at this comparison:

After complaining about consistent and annoying problems with connection and speed to my current host, I am still waiting for a response a day and a half later.

After a minor problem signing up with my new host, I received a response within twenty minutes. The new account is now active.

Difference in service: vast.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, the grass really is greener on the other side!


----------



## Angcuru

Not true, from the greener side, the other side is less green.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, the grass really is greener on the other side!



 Yes, but on that other side you actually have to *mow* the grass...

Glad these guys are actually providing service!


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yes, but on that other side you actually have to *mow* the grass...
> 
> Glad these guys are actually providing service!



Me too!

Waiting for one more email before I pay the fee, but things seem pretty good thus far.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's just because of the sunglasses.


----------



## Jdvn1

Maybe you should be looking for astroturf instead of grass...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Cool.

You know, this keeps up, and I may actually check your board out.


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> You know, this keeps up, and I may actually check your board out.



Yay! (This keeps up, and we might actually manage to be running for a couple of hours at a stretch. The last few weeks have been driving me nuts.)

And with that, it's my bedtime - 9am start at work tomorrow.  G'night Cybes, Crothian, Angc, Jdvn, and anybody I've missed....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Good night!  You go to bed much earlier than most of the Brits I know.  I swear, I see 'em on here at 10 pm Mountain time and I feel like slapping 'em.


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Good night!  You go to bed much earlier than most of the Brits I know.  I swear, I see 'em on here at 10 pm Mountain time and I feel like slapping 'em.



Ouch... that's late for us.... but like I say, I start work at 9am. No 3am bedtime for me! 

See y'all!

[/Texas]


----------



## Cyberzombie

Later days, dudette!


----------



## Angcuru

Nitey!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Nitey!



 Was that you saying good night or anticipating her sleepwear?


----------



## Jdvn1

G'night, ma'am!

[/Texas]


----------



## Angcuru

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Was that you saying good night or anticipating her sleepwear?



 .......


----------



## Jdvn1

Angcuru said:
			
		

> .......



Does that mean 'both'?


----------



## Angcuru

It means:  get a net, your imagination is running away!


----------



## Jdvn1

We got spare.


----------



## Angcuru

Neat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Angcuru said:
			
		

> It means:  get a net, your imagination is running away!



 I dunno, it was a valid question.


----------



## Angcuru

Another valid question:  How is World of Warcraft so awesome?


----------



## Darkness

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Another valid question:  How is World of Warcraft so awesome?



Because it's World of _Warcraft_, maybe.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I wouldn't now, being broke. Besides, if I was playing a MMORPG, it would be as my old CoH character The Human Popsicle or some Star Wars Galaxies.


----------



## Steve Jung

Answer: Beats me. Never played it.


----------



## Crothian

its not... sure many peopel like the graphics but the people ruin the game...  and the game ruins the game... you gain levels too fast... it just seems meh to me


----------



## Darkness

I know what you mean, Crothian. Despite being a huge Warcraft fan, I still might not get WoW. (Of course, right now I can't get it anyway, being in Europe.) I'm just not too keen on MMORPGs, I guess.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Darkness is from Europe? I had no idea. So are you a kraut, a cheese-head, a pasta meister, an Englishman, or something else?


----------



## Greylock

Thinking miniature sausages.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, Crothian. Despite being a huge Warcraft fan, I still might not get WoW. (Of course, right now I can't get it anyway, being in Europe.) I'm just not too keen on MMORPGs, I guess.




over the years I've played a few and they really aren't that different.  Just new options and new graphics.  Its like all the bad stuff about RPGs in a game without all the good stuff.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Darkness is from Europe? I had no idea. So are you a kraut, a cheese-head, a pasta meister, an Englishman, or something else?



 You can't see the "Location" under his avatar?

And Darkness, never let country borders slow you down. I was playing CoH while in Britain(as were about five others of us).


----------



## Steve Jung

Greylock said:
			
		

> Thinking miniature sausages.



Hey, now. He's very sensitive about that.


----------



## Greylock

Who?? What? I was thinking about dinner.


----------



## Darkness

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey, now. He's very sensitive about that.



Well... I'm a vegetarian so I don't particularly care for sausages. Do you like eating sausages, Steve?

Anyway, right, I'm from (and in) Vienna.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You can't see the "Location" under his avatar?




Oh duh, I never look at people's location.


----------



## Greylock

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Oh duh, I never look at people's location.




Then place your ear to the whispering wind, and note from whence it blows...

Nevermind the sausages.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Oh duh, I never look at people's location.



 But its so close to Postcount(which means nothing), so how could you miss it?


----------



## Maldur

Most americans are very americacentric anyways.

I am offended by the use of cheese head though, its not my fault you all live in the cheese derived parts of the planet. The correct term is "cheese challenged", I believe.


----------



## Darkness

Maldur said:
			
		

> its not my fault you all live in the cheese derived parts of the planet. The correct term is "cheese challenged", I believe.



Austria has a lot of cheese. I like cheese.


----------



## MonsterMash

Darkness said:
			
		

> Austria has a lot of cheese. I like cheese.



Smoked cheese - good
Even better full flavoured (mature) Cheddar or Stilton

Not so good - supermarket Edam (no offence Maldur, but the stuff sold in UK stores is usually like plastic in taste and texture).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nearly 900 posts in a Hivemind thread...we're catching up to PCat's story hour!


----------



## Darkness

Almost 3/4, yeah.


----------



## Angcuru

The best cheese is smoked swiss, for simple munching.


----------



## Darkness

There's a Crothian reference in post #14 of this thread.

(Read the thread title and then the post and you'll see what I mean.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Ever tried a brie cheese pizza?  Wow, those are good.

Been a fan of fondue and raclette recently, though.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ever tried a brie cheese pizza?  Wow, those are good.
> 
> Been a fan of fondue and raclette recently, though.



What's raclette?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What's raclette?



It's kind of like fondue except different.


----------



## Crothian

that was a helpful defintion....  :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Best. Definition. Ever.

"Its kind of this...but not."


----------



## Jdvn1

You need a raclette set for it.

http://www.widerview.com/gg1572.jpg

You have the foodstuff on top (usually potatoes, but also meats and such) and underneath each person has his own little pan for sauces/cheeses.  In between (actually, right under the top part, centered) is the warming mechanism which keeps the foodstuff warm and the sauces warm.

'Raclette' literally means 'to scrape' due to the more traditional (but I think less common  version) version pictured here:
http://www.chablais.info/ClientImages/Chablais/fr/Internet/Html/1320/Images/raclette - copie.jpg

and it's usually on a little setup like this:
http://www.kitchenemporium.com/kitchenemporium/images/wo100001b.jpg


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy?  

I gave a rough idea first and then a more detailed post.

Besides, it's two posts instead of one.

Postcount +1


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Postcount +1 doesn't do anything on these boards except for Crothian. I say we change it to Postcount + Crothian


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian gets more and more powerful as we speak.

Not even raclette posts can stop him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

2k more posts and he'll have passed the number of users here...when that day comes, we may implode in a puff of illogic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Does that mean he'll gain a level?

"Wow, I suddently have a new feat!"


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 2k more posts and he'll have passed the number of users here...when that day comes, we may implode in a puff of illogic.




I used to have more posts then users, but too many people keep coming by...damn the popularity of EN World!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> I used to have more posts then users, but too many people keep coming by...damn the popularity of EN World!!



 Yes, saving us from eternal destruction it is. The stars will never be right again, Crothian! Bwahaha!


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Postcount +1 doesn't do anything on these boards except for Crothian. I say we change it to Postcount + Crothian




does that make me a varible or an interger?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yes, saving us from eternal destruction it is. The stars will never be right again, Crothian! Bwahaha!




the stars ar posts...waiting to happen.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> does that make me a varible or an interger?



 A little of both, I guess. How about a Vintager?


----------



## Jdvn1

So there's no problem?  Ankh was trying to start a y2k type scare?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A little of both, I guess. How about a Vintager?




too much like vinegar


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So there's no problem?  Ankh was trying to start a y2k type scare?



 Who would you rather believe, a (not) evil entity who plans to absorb the universe through posting(i.e. Crothian) or a simple conspiracy theorist?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So there's no problem?  Ankh was trying to start a y2k type scare?




No, ther's a problem, it is just that you can't do anything about it... so don't worry about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Nah, he's trying to say you're old.  Vintage.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Who would you rather believe, a (not) evil entity who plans to absorb the universe through posting(i.e. Crothian) or a simple conspiracy theorist?




that was yesterdays plot, todays plot is better


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, he's trying to say you're old.  Vintage.



 Shush!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, he's trying to say you're old.  Vintage.




well, I am old...older then universe ... I am a left over from What Came Before......


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought the plan is the same every episode.

Try to take over the world.

Or I'm thinking of a different show.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought the plan is the same every episode.
> 
> Try to take over the world.
> 
> Or I'm thinking of a different show.




For my respect for Pinky I had to go with something else....Narf


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, so it's:

Try to take over the (EN) world.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, so it's:
> 
> Try to take over the (EN) world.




what makes you think I haven't already done that?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You've taken over the Hive, at least...and maybe the OT forum, but nothing below the first section of forums.


----------



## Jdvn1

Because Michael Morris is still all-powerful.  He posted the code that would drop everyone's post count to zero.  He could do it.  You'd be powerless.  Maybe.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Best. Definition. Ever.
> 
> "Its kind of this...but not."



As my brother once put it, "It's the same, but different."

Thanks Jdvn1 for the raclette pictures. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You've taken over the Hive, at least...and maybe the OT forum, but nothing below the first section of forums.




you'd like to think that... it makes it easier for you to sleep at night.....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because Michael Morris is still all-powerful.  He posted the code that would drop everyone's post count to zero.  He could do it.  You'd be powerless.  Maybe.




ya, but he's a friend and ally


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Bah, you don't post in the PbP forums or the SH forum, which are major parts of the boards. Therefore, you have not yet achieved your goal of ENWorld domination. Ha!


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bah, you don't post in the PbP forums or the SH forum, which are major parts of the boards. Therefore, you have not yet achieved your goal of ENWorld domination. Ha!




I don't post in them as Crothian    

this is not my only handle on EN Woirld


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nope, but Crothian is the "Handle of Power", IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope, but Crothian is the "Handle of Power", IYKWIMAITYD




that's right...pay no attention to the man behind the curtain


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because Michael Morris is still all-powerful.  He posted the code that would drop everyone's post count to zero.  He could do it.  You'd be powerless.  Maybe.



I'll have to convince him and Russ to do that.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'll have to convince him and Russ to do that.




that just means I'll have to go on a posting spree the likes of which have never been seen  

or more then likely, sit back and laugh


----------



## Darkness

More seriously, I'd like post count to be displayed only in the profile (and members list).

I'd also like the 'title' "registered user" not to be displayed. It's kinda redundant and removing it makes actual titles stand out more.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but he's a friend and ally



Sure, but who's more powerful?  If he got angry, your post count could have a negative sign in front...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> More seriously, I'd like post count to be displayed only in the profile (and members list).
> 
> I'd also like the 'title' "registered user" not to be displayed. It's kinda redundant and removing it makes actual titles stand out more.



Sounds like good ideas.  Might make the look more concise.


----------



## randomling

*pokes head in*

Hello, Hive!

The new host is up and running, and the process of moving house is underway. I'm currently making a few modifications to the boards. I may be here very little, or I may keep popping in as I feel bored. 

How's everybody?


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> The new host is up and running, and the process of moving house is underway. I'm currently making a few modifications to the boards. I may be here very little, or I may keep popping in as I feel bored.
> 
> How's everybody?



Doing well!  The move is going well, I hope?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sure, but who's more powerful?  If he got angry, your post count could have a negative sign in front...




ya, but it'd nbe cool to go negative!!


----------



## Greylock

Darkness said:
			
		

> More seriously, I'd like post count to be displayed only in the profile (and members list).
> 
> I'd also like the 'title' "registered user" not to be displayed. It's kinda redundant and removing it makes actual titles stand out more.




Good ideas. But you might coerce more folks to sign up for CSA'a if, instead of no title, ya foisted newb titles on them at certain milestones. Page, Squire, Archer, Spearchucker etc. Embarrass them into signing up.


----------



## Crothian

speaking of title... i need a new one, although this one seems obscure enough that most people don't get it....


----------



## Jdvn1

Not a bad idea.  How would you set it up?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> speaking of title... i need a new one, although this one seems obscure enough that most people don't get it....



 Vintager.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Vintager.




hmmm...maybe.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Doooo it!


----------



## Darkness

Greylock said:
			
		

> Good ideas. But you might coerce more folks to sign up for CSA'a if, instead of no title, ya foisted newb titles on them at certain milestones. Page, Squire, Archer, Spearchucker etc. Embarrass them into signing up.



Hm. That's something to consider...


----------



## Angcuru

I keep telling you: Postmaster General.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

You could always have it as Postcount + Me


----------



## Darkness

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I keep telling you: Postmaster General.



Or: Has gone postal.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> speaking of title... i need a new one, although this one seems obscure enough that most people don't get it....



How about:
Second to Michael Morris.
or
Ignores Normal Rules.


----------



## Jdvn1

Or:
Handle of Power.


----------



## randomling

The move is going. I have a huge and hairy modification to get done, but I think it'll be left till Saturday when I have an entire day to do it. There might be a couple of little things I can do in the meantime. I need the PHPBB site to come back up...


----------



## Jdvn1

Sorry, I just read 'huge and hairy' and thought, "Like a wombat?"  Your avatar is infectious.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm. That's something to consider...




it should be done, except we can have getting gamer titles like "level zero commoner"......


----------



## Jdvn1

Some boards have little characters with levels and hp and stuff.

I don't get that.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some boards have little characters with levels and hp and stuff.
> 
> I don't get that.




that's like geeky plus...we try to just be geeky


----------



## Darkness

Hairy? Well, that's what you get when let your hair grow too long, randomling. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> it should be done, except we can have getting gamer titles like "level zero commoner"......



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

500 should be the cutoff for the cool titles.

... Oh, look at that, I broke 500 a little while ago.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.




_ as Picard_

Make is so.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's like geeky plus...we try to just be geeky



Does that mean, "We try to be geeky, but we don't try to scary people away"?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 500 should be the cutoff for the cool titles.
> 
> ... Oh, look at that, I broke 500 a little while ago.




so, we'll makle a thousand...we'll call you "Cantrip boy"


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 500 should be the cutoff for the cool titles.
> 
> ... Oh, look at that, I broke 500 a little while ago.



IMO, they should get more and more embarrassing the higher your post count gets.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean, "We try to be geeky, but we don't try to scary people away"?




close, we don't try to be geeky...we are geeky...but we alos hold jobs, many of use are actually married and or date..... so, while we are geeky we aren't that geeky... or else we fool people really well... those high bluff checks and alll


----------



## randomling

Okay, need a little help. Anyone know PHPBB at all, and know where the HTML for the front page is hidden? I've got a cool modification, but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Jdvn1

Fix the quote!  You must!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, we'll makle a thousand...we'll call you "Cantrip boy"



Sounds like a superhero name, actually.


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> Okay, need a little help. Anyone know PHPBB at all, and know where the HTML for the front page is hidden? I've got a cool modification, but I'm drawing a blank.



Only suggestion I have is asking in Damnation Army.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> IMO, they should get more and more embarrassing the higher your post count gets.



Ye-- Uh--  Right.  Maybe we shouldn't have non-supporter titles.


----------



## randomling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Only suggestion I have is asking in Damnation Army.



Got yourself a point. Thanks, D-ness!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> close, we don't try to be geeky...we are geeky...but we alos hold jobs, many of use are actually married and or date..... so, while we are geeky we aren't that geeky... or else we fool people really well... those high bluff checks and alll



I'm glad game mechanics apply to real life.  It'd be scary if we only _thought_ we were casting spells like Daze on people.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a superhero name, actually.




at best a side kick really....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm glad game mechanics apply to real life.  It'd be scary if we only _thought_ we were casting spells like Daze on people.




there';s a great site by one of the guys here using the PHB and various Harry potter books to cast spells...freaking funny.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> at best a side kick really....



Well, sidekicks consider themselves superheroes too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> there';s a great site by one of the guys here using the PHB and various Harry potter books to cast spells...freaking funny.....



Link?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, sidekicks consider themselves superheroes too.




ya, but everyone else still makes fun of them.....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Link?




ya, a link on that would be useful now that I think about it......

http://www.highdesertinsider.com/html/harrypotter_spellcasting.html

its not the same place I saw it before but the material and pictures are the same


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> Got yourself a point. Thanks, D-ness!



NP.  Fortunately, there's at least three people there who should know how to do it so chances aren't bad that one will be there soon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but everyone else still makes fun of them.....



Thank goodness they're always oblivious.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thank goodness they're always oblivious.




of course they are obvious...who fears a side kick??


----------



## randomling

Did it via the admin panel, and felt stupid.


----------



## Darkness

Success is what counts, right?  Well done.


----------



## Crothian

and learning is half the battle!!!


----------



## randomling

Yup! Now, I get to wait until the PHPBB site is back up so that I can play with more modifications. I think that the board rules and procedures are pretty much formulated. And a few chores to do before we start playing with the database.

This should be... interesting.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> and learning is half the battle!!!



 The other half is conquering the people, crushing their wills, and putting restrictions on any form of reading so that no one else can learn and overthrow you.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The other half is conquering the people, crushing their wills, and putting restrictions on any form of reading so that no one else can learn and overthrow you.




you think small


----------



## Darkness

BTW, what do y'all think of Eberron? I've found I'm liking it more and more. It allows me to do some stuff I've been planning more easily than I could have in the FR, for one thing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The other half is conquering the people, crushing their wills, and putting restrictions on any form of reading so that no one else can learn and overthrow you.



That's a bigger half than I expected...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> BTW, what do y'all think of Eberron? I've found I'm liking it more and more. It allows me to do some stuff I've been planning more easily than I could have in the FR, for one thing.



Yar.  I still haven't had a chance to play Eberron.  Have the book, not the game.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> BTW, what do y'all think of Eberron? I've found I'm liking it more and more. It allows me to do some stuff I've been planning more easily than I could have in the FR, for one thing.




what does it allow you to do?

I'm not a huge fan of it.  It is nicely done, has some cool ideas, and the warfroged are freaking cool.  But the magic technology angle I'm not a fan of.  I don't find it creative.  They took items that are technology based, created them but say its "magic" but it has no sense of wonder that magic should have.  Now, I've only read the main book and I'm not up on the happenings of the setting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, I like the Action Points.


----------



## Crothian

action points though can be added to nearly any setting with the same result


----------



## Jdvn1

I guess so.  But they have feats and PrCs using it too.  It's something that adds to the feel of an Eberron game.

Edit: Hey, cool.  Post #1000 of the thread.


----------



## Crothian

ya, it is a bit more built into the system then say FRCS.


----------



## Darkness

Heh. Most importantly, it enables me to run games while I tinker with the FR in order to get them to do what I want. (Which requires certain setting modifications. Mostly religious ones.)

I don't have many other options right now that are both feasible and interesting to me.

Greyhawk could work but Eberron interests me more.


----------



## Knight Otu

*blink, blink*

1000 replies... It's been ages since a non-Piratecat Story Hour thread had that number of replies.... 

oof...


----------



## Crothian

and that's really all you need a setting for anyway.  So what religios changes are therealms getting?


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *blink, blink*
> 
> 1000 replies... It's been ages since a non-Piratecat Story Hour thread had that number of replies....
> 
> oof...




We so rock!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> We so rock!!!



 You only say that because the thread's all about you


----------



## Jdvn1

/me had the 1000th post.

Woo.


----------



## Knight Otu

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You only say that because the thread's all about you




Isn't there a bit of Crothian in all of us?



Beyond the implants, that is.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't there a bit of Crothian in all of us?



Just like Godzilla.


----------



## Darkness

Fewer deities above demideity rank, but more responsibility for each. Especially for evil deities.

Churches, that is. The deities themselves are of secondary interest. Evil churches are good organizations to pit the PCs against, but I like it better if they have more influence than they currently do. Especially among nonhumans.

Fewer nonhuman deities, period. Humanoids should mostly worship the same deities as the humans, maybe under different names and with a different appearance (e.g., Gruumsh could be a sock puppet of Talos or whatever).

A lot of that requires messing with history, though. Maybe I should just make some much-needed changes and leave the rest alone.


Hey, just thought of something. *gets Netheril campaign setting* That's a better start than taking the modern-day pantheon and starting to cut deities away...


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You only say that because the thread's all about you




and thus the thread rocks as well......


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't there a bit of Crothian in all of us?
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the implants, that is.




don't worry, I've had my shots......


----------



## Jdvn1

Rim shot!


----------



## Angcuru

Ech. Forgotten Realms is a well-developed setting, but not to my tastes.  Too much magic and fantastical stuff.  But, since almost EVERYTHING THAT"S EVER BEEN MADE  that I've seen is for FR, then I don't have much choice so I?  But, I use it nontheless, and I make do.  I revile, hate, despise it, but I use it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Speaking of FR...looks like Undermountain is making its return.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bah, trying to plug your thread.  I'm more interested in the new format of the Character Class articles.  Well, the addition of the Key Equipment section, anyway.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah, trying to plug your thread.  I'm more interested in the new format of the Character Class articles.  Well, the addition of the Key Equipment section, anyway.



 It fit the topic. I didn't even put a link to it, so nyah. I win, you lose. And since I win, I'm going to go sleep!


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh.  I'm sure that'll help you sleep.  G'night!


----------



## Steve Jung

Wow. We really are hitting on all cylinders here. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Pretty slow right now, actually.  I'm thinking of heading to bed after I finish working on a character.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

s'okay.  sitting here reading.

spent the night talking wedding plans with lori and my folks.  Well.. mostly consisted of me nodding a lot while lori and my mom talked.


----------



## Greylock

You've got your new role down pat, then. Hang in there.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> s'okay.  sitting here reading.
> 
> spent the night talking wedding plans with lori and my folks.  Well.. mostly consisted of me nodding a lot while lori and my mom talked.



I think there'll be a lot of that in the future. Just nod your head and say "Yes." 

Jdvn1: What game is your character for?


----------



## MonsterMash

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> s'okay.  sitting here reading.
> 
> spent the night talking wedding plans with lori and my folks.  Well.. mostly consisted of me nodding a lot while lori and my mom talked.



Secret of a happy marriage - do what the boss tells you.


----------



## Angcuru

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Secret of a happy marriage - do what the boss tells you.



This is the sort of place where people I knew would always add "...IN BED!"


----------



## Crothian

nah, that's the simple paraphrase to add, get more exotic


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Jdvn1: What game is your character for?



LEW!  Living EN World.  I've been wanting to do that for a while now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> nah, that's the simple paraphrase to add, get more exotic



 "In Pizza?"


----------



## Crothian

percisely


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

"Secret of a happy marriage - do what the boss tells you....In Pizza!"

Has an interesting ring to it, at least


----------



## Crothian

at the possibility of people in white coats coming for you


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Well, yes, but everyone in the Hive should be worrying about that already. So...nothing new


----------



## Crothian

I think the rest of the hive is actually the people wearing the white coats


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Nah, only Darkness is arguably wearing the white coat...


----------



## Crothian

true, most of the others go for that pasley blue


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nah, only Darkness is arguably wearing the white coat...



 If only.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

White coat...straight jacket...same thing, in the end.


----------



## Darkness

I have a black leather jacket. Does that count?

(Armani, not biker.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Do the arms wrap around your body?


----------



## Crothian

if we pull hard enough we can make it look like those guys from Hush


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> LEW!  Living EN World.  I've been wanting to do that for a while now.



Cool. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Cool. I've heard good things about it.



Doesn't surprise me since you have a character there too.  You might be biased?  Naaah.   

I'd post in the tavern but I think they're playing poker and there are no upcoming adventures.


----------



## Angcuru

Valentine's Day gift from Middlesex County College to me - all classes cancelled (ones taht I have, anyway.)

Whooooo.


----------



## Cyberzombie

So, has the Hivemind figured out the meaning of life, the universe, and everything in the four days I've been gone?


----------



## Crothian

we figured that out ages ago......


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> we figured that out ages ago......




Can't quite remember - was it fish, bunnies or monkeys?


----------



## Jdvn1

And published a book on it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Can't quite remember - was it fish, bunnies or monkeys?



 I thought it had to do with orangey green


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought hats were in there somewhere too.


----------



## Knight Otu

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I thought it had to do with orangey green




Orange is the new green.


----------



## Crothian

gotta love that......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> we figured that out ages ago......



 Well, why wasn't I given the memo?  Sheesh!


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, why wasn't I given the memo?  Sheesh!




memo's are so 1998 ... we got rid of them ages ago.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> memo's are so 1998 ... we got rid of them ages ago.....



 Well, then, why wasn't I given THAT memo?

Oh.  

~slinks out of the thread, weeping bitter tears...~


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Tears aren't allowed. We got rid of those ages ago...no memo, then, though


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, then, why wasn't I given THAT memo?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ~slinks out of the thread, weeping bitter tears...~




well, that wasn't on a memo...it was on a toad...toads are the future, memo's are the past......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Tears aren't allowed. We got rid of those ages ago...no memo, then, though



 ~Cyberzombie kicks Ankh-Morpork Guard in the crotch for insensitity, then runs, weeping bitter tears of BLOOD (and motor oil; she is a cyberzombie, after all) out of the thread~


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Sorry, but net-crotch-kicking is also not allowed. Weaping tears of blood is...but only if you're a vampire and have much angst.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, that wasn't on a memo...it was on a toad...toads are the future, memo's are the past......



 Ewwwie!  Do you seriously expect me to read a toad!  They're all gross and stuff!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sorry, but net-crotch-kicking is also not allowed. Weaping tears of blood is...but only if you're a vampire and have much angst.



 ~Cyberzombie kicks Ankh-Morpork Guard even harder in the crotch and then runs off to read whatever piece of cr... er, novel... that Anne Rice has put out lately...~


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ewwwie!  Do you seriously expect me to read a toad!  They're all gross and stuff!



 Read? No.

Lick the toad? Yes.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ewwwie!  Do you seriously expect me to read a toad!  They're all gross and stuff!




after you lick them, you'll be understand the toads and they will rely the messages to you...


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, that wasn't on a memo...it was on a toad...toads are the future, memo's are the past......




AHA!! HE REVEALED HIMSELF!
All the time he plays Oozemaster, and now he abandons the poor oozes for... TOADS!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> after you lick them, you'll be understand the toads and they will rely the messages to you...



 Eww!  Y'all are licking toads and I've been hanging around you?!?!?!!?!?!?!

Eww eww eww.  I hope y'all aren't contagious...


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> AHA!! HE REVEALED HIMSELF!
> All the time he plays Oozemaster, and now he abandons the poor oozes for... TOADS!




it was easier to get people to lick toads then oozes......


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Eww!  Y'all are licking toads and I've been hanging around you?!?!?!!?!?!?!
> 
> Eww eww eww.  I hope y'all aren't contagious...




look around at the thread and the posts you have made, do you really think you haven't already gotten the contagion?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> look around at the thread and the posts you have made, do you really think you haven't already gotten the contagion?



 Eww eww ewwie!!!!!!

Man.  And I thought the only hazard here was oozes.  They're downright cuddly compared to toads.

Toads were only acceptable in 3.0, and then just barely.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> it was easier to get people to lick toads then oozes......



 Yeah, and oozes lick/bite/maul back


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, and oozes lick/bite/maul back



 It's more fun that way!  I'd comment further if not for the Eric's Grandmother rule.


----------



## randomling

Hello Hivelings


----------



## Crothian

hi-dee ho!!!!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Hi, Randomling!  ~waves~

You know, I thought Darkness said he was going to shut this thread down somewhere in the 600-800 range.  Yet here we are, still posting away...


----------



## Knight Otu

Hi Randomling!

Heh, I'm also wondering exactly when this thread will reach its limit - and what the new limit will be .


----------



## Crothian

shh....just keep posting!!  we're on a mission from the Great Ooze!!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hi Randomling!
> 
> Heh, I'm also wondering exactly when this thread will reach its limit - and what the new limit will be .



 Are they just going to let us keep posting until the server crashes?  Enquiring Minds (tm) want to know (also tm).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Darkness works in mysterious ways.

So how goes the gelatinous toad porject going, Croth?


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Darkness works in mysterious ways.
> 
> So how goes the gelatinous toad porject going, Croth?




its going well, they will be seen in the latest experimnent over at RL's board....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> shh....just keep posting!!  we're on a mission from the Great Ooze!!



 No, *you* are.  I'm on a mission from the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> shh....just keep posting!!  we're on a mission from the Great Ooze!!



I thought it is the Great Toad now?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

There is no Great Pumpkin, Great Ooze, or Great Toad.  THere is only Zuel.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I thought it is the Great Toad now?



 Hmm.  Oozemaster Toad?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> There is no Great Pumpkin, Great Ooze, or Great Toad.  THere is only Zuel.




Great Scott! 
I thought it was spelled Zuul.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> There is no Great Pumpkin, Great Ooze, or Great Toad.  THere is only Zuel.





Zuel is actually an Ooze in disguise not, I had him replaced a few weeks back.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Ohhh.... I can post in Randomlings' House! Yay!


----------



## Cyberzombie

So Zuel/Zuul is an Oozemaster Toad Pumpkin Ooze, huh?

What the heck is a Zuel/Zuul, anyway?


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So Zuel/Zuul is an Oozemaster Toad Pumpkin Ooze, huh?
> 
> What the heck is a Zuel/Zuul, anyway?




yes

Ghostbusters


----------



## Jdvn1

Who you gonna call?  Oozebusters!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who you gonna call?  Oozebusters!




if you bust an ooze, all you get are many small angry oozes.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Shoot, you're right, Calm Emotion doesn't work on them.  Maybe a really large tissue would do the trick...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shoot, you're right, Calm Emotion doesn't work on them.  Maybe a really large tissue would do the trick...




don't talk of the coming of the tissue!!  it represnets the end of the world after the Great Sneeze!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Yeah. smashing doesn't work. Calm emotions doesn't work.

But I can just sing until they go away.  My singing can drive anything away.


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yeah. smashing doesn't work. Calm emotions doesn't work.
> 
> But I can just sing until they go away.  My singing can drive anything away.




I think it would be easier if they just engulfed you.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Bah. that'll just improve my harmonics or something.  My singing gets even worse when it is muffled.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Bah. that'll just improve my harmonics or something.  My singing gets even worse when it is muffled.



Man, that'd be a cool Bard character.  One that buys negative ranks in order to be as horrible as possible.


----------



## randomling

Newsflash: I'm cold.

OK, I didn't say it was _interesting_ news.


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> Newsflash: I'm cold.
> 
> OK, I didn't say it was _interesting_ news.




this just in: cold is good


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Bah. that'll just improve my harmonics or something.  My singing gets even worse when it is muffled.




so, people have tried to smother you wth pillows or somthing?


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> this just in: cold is good



Nah. Cold makes you go blue and die.


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> Newsflash: I'm cold.



Warning!  Low on blankets!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, people have tried to smother you wth pillows or somthing?



 hands, mostly.


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> Nah. Cold makes you go blue and die.




that is why they have hot tea, but if you aren't cold hot tea isn't as good


----------



## Crothian

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> hands, mostly.




you're reminding me of newt

_ they come out at night, mostly_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

I need more blankets.

Besides.  The upside of being cold is at least you're cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I prefer cold to warm.  You can do something about cold.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I prefer cold to warm.  You can do something about cold.




you can do something about warm too......


----------



## Jdvn1

Not really.  Well, I'm thinking about Texas heat.  You can strip down to your birthday suit and put on all the fans you want, but it's still going to be painfully hot.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not really.  Well, I'm thinking about Texas heat.  You can strip down to your birthday suit and put on all the fans you want, but it's still going to be painfully hot.




dude, its called air conditioning......


----------



## Jdvn1

... Have you ever been in Texas during the summer?  You can turn on the air conditioning and you're still burning up.  It's warm in the fridge.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Have you ever been in Texas during the summer?  You can turn on the air conditioning and you're still burning up.  It's warm in the fridge.




Yes, we used to travel down to San Antinio every other summer to visit friends and I never thought the heat was that big a deal.


----------



## Jdvn1

If the highs are in the 90s during the summer, that's good.  We often get into the 100s.  Every summer there's a count of deaths due to heatstroke.


----------



## Crothian

that';s what ice golems are for.......


----------



## Jdvn1

True, but for that I need to find a Wizard that has the proper construct creating manuals.  It's not like they advertise.


----------



## Crothian

and they are pretty expensive...

more kids these days need to masjor in the magical sciences......


----------



## Jdvn1

Isn't that the point of the Harry Potter craze?


----------



## Crothian

actually, those books don't actually teach magic...


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, what about the school Harry goes to?  They're revolutionaries in magical studies.


----------



## Crothian

I'm pretty sure it is actually fictional though.  However Redhuerst is not.


----------



## Angcuru

Magic, heck.  Give me a school that teaches telepathy and psychokinesis.


----------



## Crothian

please...that's just psuedo sci fiction.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> please...that's just psuedo sci fiction.....



 Fine, fine. The Force, then.


----------



## Crothian

they have schools for that, it just they are in a galaxy far far away


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

And a long time ago


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And a long time ago




no, those movies were a long time ago, but the schools are still there


----------



## Angcuru

might be on to something there, crothy...


----------



## Crothian

as long as we ignore the expande universe we are okay


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> as long as we ignore the expande universe we are okay



 In your opinion, at least.


----------



## Crothian

ya, but its the one that counts


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Of course it isn't. If not for the EU, all of my SWd20/d6 games would never have been as great as they were. Especially the campaign I detail in my Story Hour and the recent PbP game I'm running set in the Tales of the Jedi era. Some great stuff in there.

Of course, I'm one of the dying breed of SW fans that enjoys [most] all of it. The ooze hath no power over the Force. So nyah.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, we just have to travel faster than the expansion of the universe.

... Can't be _that_ hard, right?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Of course it isn't. If not for the EU, all of my SWd20/d6 games would never have been as great as they were. Especially the campaign I detail in my Story Hour and the recent PbP game I'm running set in the Tales of the Jedi era. Some great stuff in there.
> 
> Of course, I'm one of the dying breed of SW fans that enjoys [most] all of it. The ooze hath no power over the Force. So nyah.




But I have power here on the best d20 boards, and the d20 has power over the force since it is the system the force must use.......  

Expanded Universe had a few good ideas but a lot of it was one upmanship as the newest and most powerful thing came into being.  It remionded me of Rifts more then Star Wars, they lost what made Star Wars Star Wars.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> But I have power here on the best d20 boards, and the d20 has power over the force since it is the system the force must use.......




...not if I get out my old WEG d6 books! And Jedi were horribly overpowered in that so the Force could really whip your oozeness down!



> Expanded Universe had a few good ideas but a lot of it was one upmanship as the newest and most powerful thing came into being.  It remionded me of Rifts more then Star Wars, they lost what made Star Wars Star Wars.




There were some really bad things thrown in there, but for me, the good stuff really shines through. Thrawn Trilogy, X-Wing books, most all of the comics(especially Tales of the Jedi), and yes...even the NJO. So nyah. 

And on a completely different note...damn this thread is getting huge.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And on a completely different note...damn this thread is getting huge.



... Just now?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Just now?



 1133ish...yes, just now. And now and now and now


----------



## Jdvn1

So the limit for the thread should be 1133?  Odd number.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So the limit for the thread should be 1133?  Odd number.



 Nope, just mentioning how high we've gotten...1135 or so now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, buth 1133 is the threshold for 'Huge' apparently.  Where was Large and where is Gargantuan and Colossal?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...damn this thread is getting huge.




That's what she said......


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...not if I get out my old WEG d6 books! And Jedi were horribly overpowered in that so the Force could really whip your oozeness down!




I know the old d6 game and I played it and it was a lot of fun.  We actually had a jedi in the group, but the lowerer powered characters still were a lot of fun.  I had a Verpine who refused to kill anyone.  He was a great character.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's what she said......




She who? Are you actually implying that you oozes are both male and female? 



> I know the old d6 game and I played it and it was a lot of fun. We actually had a jedi in the group, but the lowerer powered characters still were a lot of fun. I had a Verpine who refused to kill anyone. He was a great character.




Oh, yeah, its great...just wasn't the best balanced game. But WEG d6 will always have a place in my heart. I started RPGs with that game, and the longest running game I've ever played(which is still ongoing...about 8 years now) started as d6 and moved to d20 in the past few years. Was an interesting conversion.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> She who? Are you actually implying that you oozes are both male and female?



Female oozes have long hair.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, biker oozes too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

And probably rebellious teenager oozes


----------



## Jdvn1

So, basically, if you impress an ooze with long hair, there's a 1/3 chance it's female.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

What about feminine male oozes?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So, basically, if you impress an ooze with long hair, there's a 1/3 chance it's female.




still a better chance then finding a female dwarf


----------



## Jdvn1

You mean the ones that wear leather pants?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> and moved to d20 in the past few years. Was an interesting conversion.




we looked into the conversaions and said no.  the conversions just didn't do the d6 game justice.


----------



## Jdvn1

I think the female dwarves are in hiding or something.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> She who? Are you actually implying that you oozes are both male and female?




we also impresse women outside our species..once you go ooze......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> we also impresse women outside our species..once you go ooze......



Once you go ooze, you go "Ew."


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Once you go ooze, you go "Ew."




no, you  get digested and are never from seen again......


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh.  Reminds me of this:

http://www.giantitp.com/Images/fanart/ootsfill1.gif


----------



## Crothian

I'm a pineapple chunk!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Less talk, more slashing damage.


----------



## Crothian

that's why in the new Complete Ooze book, they can take the feat Immune to slashing weapons.


----------



## Jdvn1

So they have more time to talk now?


----------



## Crothian

oozes are actually big talkers


----------



## Jdvn1

They just sit around and talk?  Is that why you don't see any slim oozes?


----------



## Crothian

ya, they sit around and eat bon bons on the couch talking and watching Married with Children.......

if I had any artist ic ability I'd draw that....


----------



## Darkness

Has anyone ever seen an _ooze bane_ weapon in a WotC book? I can't recall one. I wonder if Crothian's been bribing them?

Fortunately, he couldn't keep the ability itself out of the DMG.


----------



## Jdvn1

How hard is it to draw squares?


----------



## Crothian

ah, yee of little imagination......


----------



## Jdvn1

Bah, it's funnier for me to imagine a squares (... hm) sitting around watching TV. With a square with longer hair and a smaller square with a beanie sitting on the sofa.


----------



## Crothian

well, it'd be the married with children cast as oozes


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, HD TV is getting more and more amazing...


----------



## Crothian

wouldn't know, I'm too poor for that new fangle technology......


----------



## Jdvn1

So this is OTV?  Ooze TV?


----------



## Crothian

no, it is a message board....but the oozes watch TV with rabbit ears, literally


----------



## Steve Jung

Damn, Crothian. You hit 26,000 posts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> we looked into the conversaions and said no.  the conversions just didn't do the d6 game justice.




Yeah, but we did it anyway...was well worth it in the end. Most memorable moments in the game occurred after our transition to d20, and a good amount of that was because of the rules change.

And Crothian is now one step closer to the post count > users on ENWorld that will destroy reality as we know it.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Damn, Crothian. You hit 26,000 posts.




not as hard as it hit me......


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And Crothian is now one step closer to the post count > users on ENWorld that will destroy reality as we know it.




I am?  then ya... :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Good to know the boards are beating Crothian up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

And, look! Its Darkness' birthday!

He's now  --  years old! Does that mean he's older than time itself?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Good to know the boards are beating Crothian up.





I'm their bitch.....


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And, look! Its Darkness' birthday!
> 
> He's now  --  years old! Does that mean he's older than time itself?




we'll have to give him and orc with a pie


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

With a room or without?


----------



## Crothian

what, we have to supply everything???


----------



## Goblyn

*my theory ... wait, no: My Theory*

Um ... there's thirty pages of thread, and I already spend way too much time on ENWorld. I'm going to reply to basically the original poster, and the first few replies.

I think Crothian is not a human, nor is he a bot, ooze of any gender or a terminator.  The insanity-inducing amount off posts he has spawned marks him as a servant of one of the great old ones, if not the projected psyche of Cthulhu or even a facet of Azathoth itself.  Sometimes I think I can hear piping while reading his posts ...

Anyway, the persona of some guy in Ohio who can type really fast and seems to have a comeback for everything would be simple for one of these entities to pull off.

I'm going to stop typing before I gain any more ranks in Cthulhu Mythos ... not that I'll ever have to worry about a maximum sanity cap anywhere above 5.


----------



## Crothian

wow, full circle, again.  

but seriously you really need to go read this wholre thread, there are some genius posts...somewhere in it.....


----------



## MonsterMash

I think I've worked out how Cothian posts so much - an ooze could engulf multiple keyboards and post simultaneously*from them. 

In an attempt to get my postcount up maybe I should find an outsourcing centre in Crothia, where oozes post all day.

* actually at 40 sec intervals to avoid hitting the boards flood limit.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Genious posts...? In the Hive?! Isn't that against the rules?!


----------



## Angcuru

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Genious posts...? In the Hive?! Isn't that against the rules?!



It's what we call heresy.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> we'll have to give him and orc with a pie



Thanks!


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Thanks!




alas it seems the customs people had aproblems we me sending an orc over seas and then they ate the pie 

but Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Actually, I think they ate the orc and sent the pie back...but then, customs people can be odd.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> alas it seems the customs people had aproblems we me sending an orc over seas and then they ate the pie



 Oh well. I have a small cake, at least.


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> but Happy Birthday!!!



 Thank you!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness is so old he's tilted the scales and doesn't even have a ??? for age listed


----------



## Angcuru

Argh.  They just altered the pally in WoW.  Everyone is arguing over whether or not it's a nerf, and I can't get onto my server to see what's up!  ARGH!


----------



## Crothian

that just leaves on question: What's a pally?  Paladin?


----------



## Angcuru

yep


----------



## Crothian

ah, nothing like playing a game that can alter your character without warning making him nearly obsolete...no wonder it is so popular.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Darkness is so old he's tilted the scales and doesn't even have a ??? for age listed



He makes the Great Old Ones look like little kids. 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dunkelheit!


----------



## Angcuru

It's a fun game, and a fix to this particular skill was expected.  But, from what I've heard, they took our only good damage-increasing skill and made it completely useless.  Won't know until I can try it for myself, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Darkness is so old he's tilted the scales and doesn't even have a ??? for age listed



No, they just keep track of age differently in Vienna.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Oh, no you are NOT talking about Warcraft in the Hivemind!  I get enough of that from my gaming group.  Stop it!  right now!!!!!!

Yes, there are some posts of genius in this thread.  But even I haven't read the entire thing.  

Happy birthday, Darkness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maldur

Nice pic CZ, where is it from?


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Its got colour! Kind of burns the eyes with the bright red. I likes it!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its got colour! Kind of burns the eyes with the bright red. I likes it!



 "It burns!  It burns like hygeine!!!!!!"

That is the cover of "Death: At Death's Door".  It is a manga-style book by Jill Thompson.  It tells the story of what happened to the damned while Dream held the keys to Hell.  My friend got the book, and I scanned the cover as soon as I saw it, since Death has always been part of my sig pic schtick.  I'm hoping the story is actually good, too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Always judge a book by its cover!


----------



## Crothian

and the dent it leaves in one's forehead


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Always judge a book by its cover!



 Well, if the book *isn't* good, it's still my friend who's out the ten bucks, not me.  

He said it was good.  He generally has good taste, too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> and the dent it leaves in one's forehead



And for the people without foreheads?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, if the book *isn't* good, it's still my friend who's out the ten bucks, not me.



Reading manga is a pretty expensive hobby anyway.

But who am I to talk?  I buy $30 roleplaying books.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Reading manga is a pretty expensive hobby anyway.
> 
> But who am I to talk?  I buy $30 roleplaying books.




ya, but you get more use out of RPG books


----------



## Jdvn1

True.  Unless you're the sort that reads and re-reads stuff over and over.


----------



## Cyberzombie

If it's Sandman related, and good, I'll reread it over and over and over, so it has a fair amount of inherent value.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, but as people have said I am an RPG elitist and up in mky ivory tower of gaming books nothing equals their value.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Until a young boy named Atreyu comes on a huge dog-like furry dragon on a quest to save Fantasia from the Nothing...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Until a young boy named Atreyu comes on a huge dog-like furry dragon on a quest to save Fantasia from the Nothing...




see, now that would be a great solo campaign for gamers.


----------



## Jdvn1

I've actually been toying with a lot of ideas for a solo campaign.  Lots of good ideas in movies, too.

My brother wants to try gaming, but his schedule isn't conducive to a group.  I was thinking of putting him through some solo stuff so he can learn the ropes and then maybe try to integrate some storylines...


----------



## Crothian

solo games are easy, I miss running them


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but as people have said I am an RPG elitist and up in mky ivory tower of gaming books nothing equals their value.....



 Now I'm imaging an ooze perched on top of a pile of d20 books, slowly oozing down through them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> solo games are easy, I miss running them



I've never seen them done.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Now I'm imaging an ooze perched on top of a pile of d20 books, slowly oozing down through them.




can't you see the avatar?  I read them!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I read them!!



Through osmosis, though.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've never seen them done.  Any recommendations?




cater to the player.  the game focuses on him, let him have fun and do what he wants to do.  my solo games had me ad libbing lots, and that was good since that is a very important trait for a DM to know.  since he is new, walk him through the character creation and talk to him about his character.  develope the character with him for personality and back story and see  what he wants the character to do.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Books that have been slimed loose value, as well as those badly used by cats and those with drawings on the inside covers, and no remaining black and white pictures.   

    <------------- can anyone else see this?

or this ------------------------------------------>


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Through osmosis, though.




well, its kinda hard to read through blindsight.....


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Books that have been slimed loose value, as well as those badly used by cats and those with drawings on the inside covers, and no remaining black and white pictures.




Ya, but the slime islike the kids slime that actually stays together and doesn't get on things or stains them....

and see what?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, its kinda hard to read through blindsight.....



 Never was a problem for Daredevil!


----------



## Evilhalfling

some sort of odd line .. its gone now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> cater to the player.  the game focuses on him, let him have fun and do what he wants to do.  my solo games had me ad libbing lots, and that was good since that is a very important trait for a DM to know.  since he is new, walk him through the character creation and talk to him about his character.  develope the character with him for personality and back story and see  what he wants the character to do.



I think he's got the story and backstory more or less down... he decided to play a Bard.  Which, at first, I was really worried about.  "Ooh.  The weakest class in the game.  Well, people say."  Then I realized that it might save him.

From what I've seen, a big problem with new players is that they want to talk to everything.  "Ooh, an Illithid?  I'll talk to it!"  Bardic Knowledge is the ultimate evil creature detector, though.  "Yeah, you've heard about these things...  there was a brave knight, once, who fought three of these things in order to protect a town.  They're often depicted as very very evil in stories..."

I can't believe I found a way for Bards to be useful.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Never was a problem for Daredevil!




he uses brail......


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, Daredevil would be hilarious if he had an ivory tower...


----------



## Evilhalfling

I have never found ivory towers that useful I mean, yes it adds to your life ..
but you cant cast many spells if you want it to work properly.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he's got the story and backstory more or less down... he decided to play a Bard.  Which, at first, I was really worried about.  "Ooh.  The weakest class in the game.  Well, people say."  Then I realized that it might save him.
> 
> From what I've seen, a big problem with new players is that they want to talk to everything.  "Ooh, an Illithid?  I'll talk to it!"  Bardic Knowledge is the ultimate evil creature detector, though.  "Yeah, you've heard about these things...  there was a brave knight, once, who fought three of these things in order to protect a town.  They're often depicted as very very evil in stories..."
> 
> I can't believe I found a way for Bards to be useful.





Hi.  Long time Bard player and captain of the Bards Kick ass society.  Nice to meet you.    

Bards are a very versatile class but not always strong in combat, and that is what most people base their wrong analysis on.  In a solo game a bard is perfect.  They have lots of skills you can have him use, they have a bit of magic including healing magic and that can be a life saver, they have great interaction ability with anyone.

Also, if he wants to talk to creatures, let him.  In the mind flayer example, I can see the Mind Flayer responding in a curious manner like if your hamburger started talking to you.  it can be some great role playing and also through what the MF says show just how evil they are.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> he uses brail......



 Not when I was reading the comics!  Oh, sure, he'd do that in public, but he could read printed text.  He could feel the ink on the page.  He was a 1337 ninja that way.


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I have never found ivory towers that useful I mean, yes it adds to your life ..
> but you cant cast many spells if you want it to work properly.




Did you play in Black Summer?  Fill up the hand with the Skull and get but loads of life, they restricted it for a while becasue of that.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Not when I was reading the comics!  Oh, sure, he'd do that in public, but he could read printed text.  He could feel the ink on the page.  He was a 1337 ninja that way.




but he was still "feeling" it like brail, and not seeing it.  Oozes don't have the super ability of extra ordianry touching.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hi.  Long time Bard player and captain of the Bards Kick ass society.  Nice to meet you.
> 
> Bards are a very versatile class but not always strong in combat, and that is what most people base their wrong analysis on.  In a solo game a bard is perfect.  They have lots of skills you can have him use, they have a bit of magic including healing magic and that can be a life saver, they have great interaction ability with anyone.
> 
> Also, if he wants to talk to creatures, let him.  In the mind flayer example, I can see the Mind Flayer responding in a curious manner like if your hamburger started talking to you.  it can be some great role playing and also through what the MF says show just how evil they are.



Hah.  I've been wanting to  play a good Bard myself, but I've never had the opportunity.  A Rogue/Cleric might be a better combination overall, but Bards just seem neat.

Yeah, I'll let him talk to whatever he wants, but I'd expect most mind flayers to be like, "Hm, my hamburger is talking.  ... Yeah, interesting for a little while but I'm still hungry.  *chomp*"

Some, though, might toy with him and keep him alive, though.  We'll see how the game goes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> but he was still "feeling" it like brail, and not seeing it.  Oozes don't have the super ability of extra ordianry touching.



So what you're saying is Daredevil > Oozes.


----------



## Crothian

also, maybe having a first level bard run into a mind flayer is a bad idea...just something to think about


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is Daredevil > Oozes.




no, he just has different powers.  In a fight the ooze would win.  He would attack with his billy club, it would be dissolved.  he would punch or kick, and then he would be dissolved.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> also, maybe having a first level bard run into a mind flayer is a bad idea...just something to think about



Heh.  "Welcome to the game!  You're in a town.  You see a humanoid-like figure except his head looks like a squid.  Everyone is running in terror, but the odd squid-man is walking towards you.  If you had to guess what he'd look like smiling, this would be it..."


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, he just has different powers.  In a fight the ooze would win.  He would attack with his billy club, it would be dissolved.  he would punch or kick, and then he would be dissolved.



Hm, okay.  So what you're saying is that Daredevil > Oozes in a speed-reading competition.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> but he was still "feeling" it like brail, and not seeing it.  Oozes don't have the super ability of extra ordianry touching.



 Then Oozes got the shaft, man!  You should be at LEAST as cool as Daredevil!


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Then Oozes got the shaft, man!  You should be at LEAST as cool as Daredevil!



/me imagines an Ooze with a mask.
"You'll never guess my identity!"


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, okay.  So what you're saying is that Daredevil > Oozes in a speed-reading competition.




only if you define reading as not osmosis.  ?Using that process we can absorb thousands of pages a minute, much faster the DD can "read"


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Then Oozes got the shaft, man!  You should be at LEAST as cool as Daredevil!




ya, but they desolved that too


----------



## Evilhalfling

Can Ooozes jump? 
I know elephants cant. 
Daredevil could - 

hmmm 
ooze ----> e-zoo
concidence? I think not.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but they desolved that too



  Roofles, sir, roofles.


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Can Ooozes jump?




nothing in the MM says they can't......


----------



## Jdvn1

We call the resulting image the 'Jello Effect'.


----------



## Crothian

jello was only invented becuase people wanted to see what it was like to eat an ooze, since oozes have been eating people since the dawn of time.....


----------



## Jdvn1

That still reminds me of, "I'm a pineapple chunk!"

Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That still reminds me of, "I'm a pineapple chunk!"
> 
> Can't get it out of my head.




that's what the ooze keeps thinking about that last group of adventurers he had.....


----------



## Evilhalfling

Well the MM fails  to mention that elephants cant jump either -


----------



## Jdvn1

Could red oozes be defeated by a child with a large appetite?


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Well the MM fails  to mention that elephants cant jump either -




there for they can


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Could red oozes be defeated by a child with a large appetite?



 Red oozes are usually defeated by penicillin.  And wearing a condom next time.  

~runs off to escape Eric's Grandma~


----------



## Jdvn1

D&D elephants aren't real world elephants, apparently.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Could red oozes be defeated by a child with a large appetite?





nope


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> And wearing a condom next time.




in mother russia, the condem wears you....


----------



## Jdvn1

I'll keep that in mind the next I run a red ooze.  "Any of you have penicillin?  No?  How about a rubber?"


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind the next I run a red ooze.  "Any of you have penicillin?  No?  How about a rubber?"




but in most medival setting they actually use a sheeps bladder.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Yikes.  "How fast can you gut a sheep?"


----------



## Crothian

no idea, but I know people that can answer that......


----------



## Evilhalfling

Lets see the time my family gutted a sheep in our kichen it took at least an hour. 
It was a while back so Im not sure, I could call my mom..


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Lets see the time my family gutted a sheep in our kichen it took at least an hour.
> It was a while back so Im not sure, I could call my mom..



This has something to do with haggis, right?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This has something to do with haggis, right?



Nah, I think they were summoning a mythos deity.

A small one, that is.


----------



## Angcuru

Heck, it can't take THAT long once you've skinned it.  Just cut, rip, and start chuckin' organs about!     Messy, but it gets the job done!


----------



## Jdvn1

Depends on what you use to cut.


----------



## MonsterMash

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> D&D elephants aren't real world elephants, apparently.



So they can jump in D&D then?


----------



## MonsterMash

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Can Ooozes jump?



I'm more worried about how they'd land.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This has something to do with haggis, right?




Nope, one of our sheep had died and we were trying to figure out why.  The rule of thumb is "if you don't know why it died, you don't eat it." 
As I am the only one in my immedate family without a degree in some form of biology, or any experiance in animal medical research labs - I stayed in the background. 
As for the mess, thats what the kiddie swimming pool was for.


----------



## Jdvn1

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> So they can jump in D&D then?



Yeah, why not?  Give them the right items and they can fly too!


----------



## Jdvn1

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I'm more worried about how they'd land.



How or on whom?


----------



## Evilhalfling

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> So they can jump in D&D then?




Move = 40 
Str = 30 
Jump check +14  on a running jump an elephant can always go at least 15 feet. 
and on a 10 or better can jump up and land on top of a 6' human 
I liked 3.0 jump rules better.


----------



## MonsterMash

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Move = 40
> Str = 30
> Jump check +14  on a running jump an elephant can always go at least 15 feet.
> and on a 10 or better can jump up and land on top of a 6' human
> I liked 3.0 jump rules better.



That gives me an idea - the jumping elephant trap!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

That's disturbing. Funny, though.


----------



## Crothian

just give a herd of elephants poitions of jumping and watch the funny.....


----------



## Jdvn1

What would the richter scale reading be, I wonder?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> in mother russia, the condem wears you....



 Oww.

You just made my brain bleed...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Move = 40
> Str = 30
> Jump check +14  on a running jump an elephant can always go at least 15 feet.
> and on a 10 or better can jump up and land on top of a 6' human
> I liked 3.0 jump rules better.



 So how much damage would that do?  And can the elephant use Power Attack whilst he's doing that?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What would the richter scale reading be, I wonder?




no more then a 4 or a 5 really......


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Oww.
> 
> You just made my brain bleed...




I can cross that off the to do list now.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can cross that off the to do list now.....



 Well, at least you're only planning on doing it once!

Right?

RIGHT?????


----------



## Crothian

i crossed it off of todays list.....tommorrow brings a new day...and a new list.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Are cookies on this list this time?


----------



## Crothian

no, instead i went with candy bars they were on sale


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> i crossed it off of todays list.....tommorrow brings a new day...and a new list.....



 Meanie!

~runs off weeping~


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, instead i went with candy bars they were on sale



 Cheap ooze. Cookies are better. When will you learn that?!


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Cheap ooze. Cookies are better. When will you learn that?!




hey if you want to send money up here for the cookie fund be my guest


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Cheap ooze. Cookies are better. When will you learn that?!



 Cookies are free.  You get them at every website you visit.

Speaking of which, I love my wife.  She got Girl Scout cookies.  Normally, people by a bunch of different types, and everyone fights over the samoas, which are really the only good ones.  She got four boxes.  Of samoas.  And nothing else.  She is a joy and a wonder.


----------



## Angcuru

Man...now I want samoas....

Any idea on what we're going to set the new hive limit at?  There has to be one, eventually.


----------



## Crothian

no there doesn't


----------



## randomling

There doesn't?


----------



## Crothian

why o we have to have limits? Why can't we reach for the stars and know it is is possible to get there.  Why should we hold ourselves back with these artificial numbers?  Just like my good friend Buzz Lightyear always said "To infinity, and beyond!!"


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why should we hold ourselves back with these artificial numbers?



You don't seem to be holding back yourself, anyway...


----------



## Jdvn1

Number were created by THE MAN in a futile attempt to hold us back!


----------



## Knight Otu

So, you are not a man, you are a free number?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Man...now I want samoas....




Mmm.  So tasty.  ~crunch~



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Any idea on what we're going to set the new hive limit at?  There has to be one, eventually.




Man, I wish I still remembered stuff from my math geek days.  I'd put in something about how as the number of posts in the thread approached infinity, the limit of the actual content value of the thread approaches 0.


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually, I'm an imaginary number.


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You don't seem to be holding back yourself, anyway...





I lead by example.....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Number were created by THE MAN in a futile attempt to hold us back!





um, I am the Man.....


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, you are not a man, you are a free number?




24601


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm an imaginary number.




which one? or do you perfer being called i ?


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> 24601



I dunno, you look more like a 232 to me....


----------



## Jdvn1

Eleventy-billion.

Actually, a complex  number is in the form a+bi so i is only part of me.


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> which one? or do you perfer being called i ?



You? He, She, It?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You? He, She, It?



We are the number.


----------



## Knight Otu

Actually, we are the hive. Lurking is futile. You will be posting.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eleventy-billion.
> 
> Actually, a complex  number is in the form a+bi so i is only part of me.




so, now you are jumping from imaginary to complex?  make up your mind.....


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I dunno, you look more like a 232 to me....




not after I stole that loaf of bread....


----------



## Cyberzombie

My number is e.

See!  I still remember some tiny bits and pieces of my math minor...


----------



## Knight Otu

No respect for [font=&quot]π[/font]?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No respect for [font=&quot]π[/font]?



 [font=&quot]π[/font] is everywhere.  Been done to death.  e is the one that gets no respect!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, now you are jumping from imaginary to complex?  make up your mind.....



Being just one or the other would be too simple.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]π[/font] is everywhere.  Been done to death.  e is the one that gets no respect!



Well, why not π+ei?


----------



## Jdvn1

I know a guy who played a halfling that was π feet tall.

Coolest height ever.


----------



## Jdvn1

The orc and the π.  Good scenario or not?


----------



## Angcuru

how about we all meet in one place and count each other, and assign hivemind ID numbers for....whatever reason


----------



## Jdvn1

What, and have Hivemind Membership Cards and a secret handshake?


----------



## Crothian

you guys are under the flase assumption this has not already happened.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]π[/font] is everywhere.  Been done to death.  e is the one that gets no respect!




So what you're saying is - the universe oozes [font=&quot]π?[/font]


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> you guys are under the flase assumption this has not already happened.....




232 speaks the truth.

192 out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is - the universe oozes [font=&quot]π?[/font]



Ooze pie?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you guys are under the flase assumption this has not already happened.....



More secret than the Illuminati...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> More secret than the Illuminati...




you do not have clearence for that information.....


----------



## Jdvn1

*runs away to escape the secret agents*


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *runs away to escape the secret agents*



You cannot escape, 26424. Don't bother trying.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *runs away to escape the secret agents*




we are in your home, we are in your kitchen, we are eating your food...and you are now out of frosted flakes......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know a guy who played a halfling that was π feet tall.
> 
> Coolest height ever.



 Hmm.  And he could have a halfling girlfriend that is e feet tall.  Nifty!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> we are in your home, we are in your kitchen, we are eating your food...and you are now out of frosted flakes......



 Now that's just uncalled for cruelty!


----------



## Crothian

yes it is, we are the Hive.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> yes it is, we are the Hive.....



 So the Hive is all about cruelty?  

No wonder Horacio left!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You cannot escape, 26424. Don't bother trying.



Oh, I have a number?  ... Why am I running?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> we are in your home, we are in your kitchen, we are eating your food...and you are now out of frosted flakes......



Ah-hah!  Joke's on you!  Those were stale and maggoty!


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hmm.  And he could have a halfling girlfriend that is e feet tall.  Nifty!



And their kids could be i feel tall!


----------



## Darkness

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hmm.  And he could have a halfling girlfriend that is e feet tall.  Nifty!



Talk about coincidence. rpg.net's Tangency forum is currently talking about halfling... girlfriends... too.

They aren't focusing on math, though. 

I'd post a link but it's a bit crass. Also, you can only read Tangency if you're logged into rpg.net anyway.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I have a number?  ... Why am I running?



Do you have your yellow ticket of leave?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Do you have your yellow ticket of leave?



 They aren't yellow anymore. They've been changed to octarin


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, I don't know what this tie-dyed thing is, then...


----------



## Crothian

you all don't have yellow clearence.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Sounds like a Wal-Mart thing.


----------



## Steve Jung

But I do have a paintball gun.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Can't run fast enough.


----------



## MonsterMash

*Wondering*

If an infinite number of monkeys with an infinite number of internet connected PC's and one ENWorld account were set loose would they be able to match Crothian on postcount?


----------



## Jdvn1

No, they'd find some site with monkey porn and get side-tracked...


----------



## Jdvn1

Or maybed they'd starve to death first.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I have a number?  ... Why am I running?




Every one has a number. Whether they are aware or not, 26424.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, after I posted that I realized I was tagged.  The Hivemind got to me too.


----------



## Knight Otu

Everyone may think this is about the Hivemind. But 1 and 2 ... oh, right, you have no clearance on that.


----------



## Jdvn1

*sigh*  Stop doing that!  I have to run away from the secret agents again.  This is getting frustrating.  *runs*


----------



## Knight Otu

Got a bit carried away. Sorry, 26424Jdvn1.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Got a bit carried away. Sorry, 26424Jdvn1.



I think you just enjoy sending the agents after me.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darkness said:
			
		

> Talk about coincidence. rpg.net's Tangency forum is currently talking about halfling... girlfriends... too.
> 
> They aren't focusing on math, though.
> 
> I'd post a link but it's a bit crass. Also, you can only read Tangency if you're logged into rpg.net anyway.



 I'd press the matter, but I have no desired to *ever* log in on RPGNet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'd press the matter, but I have no desired to *ever* log in on RPGNet.



Ding, ding, ding.

Why go to RPGNet when you have EN World?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why go to RPGNet when you have EN World?



Some consider the rules limiting. While I don't belong to them, I have learned to see their point.


----------



## Crothian

Hivemind Connection

Why are there so many songs about hivemind
And what's under every post?
Hiveminders are people, but only illusions
And Hiveminders have nothing to boast
So we've been told, and some choose to believe it
I know they're wrong, wait and see
Someday we'll find it, the Hivemind Connection
The gamers, the posters, and me.

Who said that ev'ry thread would be read and answered
When posted on the gaming site?
Somebody thought of that, and someone believed it
Look what it's done this night.
What's so amazing that keeps us thread gazing
And what do we think we might see?
Someday we'll find it, the Hivemind Connection
The gamers, the posters, and me

All of us under its spell,
We know that it's probably magic.

Have you been half asleep and read responses?
I've heard them typing my name
Is this the sweet sound that calls the young gamers
I know it's one and the same
I've heard it too many times to ignore it
It's something that I'm s'posed to be
Someday we'll find it, the Hivemind Connection
The Gamers, the posters, and me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Some people consider underwear limiting.  While I don't... okay, I can't say that for a fact.

Nevermind.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Some consider the rules limiting. While I don't belong to them, I have learned to see their point.



 Between ENWorld and Damnation Army, I've got it covered.  I run only D&D & d20, so this place has the gaming covered.  I like posting in stream-of-consciousness threads, which the Hivemind does well.  And if I want an argument, I go to Nutkinland Damnation Army.  I don't need *new* idiots.  DA has Izrador and Kahuna Burger.  I don't need more idiots than them.


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Some consider the rules limiting. While I don't belong to them, I have learned to see their point.




They are limited in a good.  Plus, you can play games like walk the tightrope oif the rules and see who you can push to cross the line.  great fun!!


----------



## Cyberzombie

And if you want uncivility and constant rules breaking, there's always the flame pits of the Rules forum.  

Although I think that will be my last slam on that forum.  I need a new schtick.


----------



## Jdvn1

You could make fun of the Conversions forum.  No one posts there anyway.


----------



## Evilhalfling

We have a conversations forum? 
then whats all the rest of this crap then? 

Sleep dep is not my friend.


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay, make a will save or fall asleep.  You do have 4 or fewer HD, right?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You could make fun of the Conversions forum.  No one posts there anyway.



 No, that would be like picking on the retarded kids.  Not my style.  I prefer targets that could potentially fight back.

Hmm.  I could always do something like say that Piratecat's story hour sucks.  That would certainly get me in trouble.


----------



## Jdvn1

What about the Story Hour readers?  Easy, unspecific.


----------



## Jdvn1

/me looks at his post count.
/me looks at Cyberzombie's.
/me smiles.


----------



## Cyberzombie

I could just blast Story Hours in general, yeah.  Boring, boring, boring.  About as interesting as someone telling you about the dream that they had last night.  ~yawn~

As for your post count, how many of those posts are actually outside the Hivemind, hmm?


----------



## Jdvn1

Don't those SH threads just drone on and on?  Jeez, it's like they own the place.

And I happen to have quite a few posts in Rules.  And, lately, in the LEW forum.

Besides, I did notice your retaliation.


----------



## Cyberzombie

LEW forum?  Is that anything like a LEWD forum?  

Where the heck has Randomling got herself off to?  I haven't seen here in this thread in... well, a couple of days, so I suppose I shouldn't get concerned yet, eh?


----------



## Knight Otu

That would be Living Enworld, a shared Play by Post setting. As it happens, I'm a player, DM and judge over there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> LEW forum?  Is that anything like a LEWD forum?



Similar, but completely different.  Knight covered it, though.



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Where the heck has Randomling got herself off to?  I haven't seen here in this thread in... well, a couple of days, so I suppose I shouldn't get concerned yet, eh?



She always seems to randomly pop in and out, I dunno.  Busy with the new move?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That would be Living Enworld, a shared Play by Post setting. As it happens, I'm a player, DM and judge over there.



Yeah, so don't mess with LEW!

Or something.

How exactly do you become judge?  Were you just there in the beginning and helped set everything up?


----------



## Knight Otu

The guide to LEW covers the becoming judge part - basically, you show the proper level of participation, and you might be considered. As for me, I was there when LEW started, but before I even could become a player, my internet access went on hiatus.
When I returned, I first became a player, and helped a little bit alongside. Then I said "I'm not a judge, but" once to often, and BAM! I was a judge.  (well, not quite - it was more like "I'm not a judge, of course" - "Maybe you should be" - "OK, I'll help out"). Then I became an emergency DM for two games when KB left, and then some time ago I started my first own adventure, The Dance of Souls.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bam?  Sounds painful.

I was considering becoming a judge, but not for a while.  I worry that I wouldn't be able to check up on the boards enough.  Ironically.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why go to RPGNet when you have EN World?



 Talking about other RPGs than D&D/d20.

...

Actually, that's not true for me nowadays. When I post in rpg.net open these days, it's mostly in D&D threads.

Heh. Apart from that, I like our OT forum and Damnation Army, but Tangency is just way faster and I'm not very patient.


----------



## MonsterMash

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> /me looks at his post count.
> /me looks at Cyberzombie's.
> /me smiles.



/mm looks at Jdvn1's post count
/mm looks at his post count
/mm smiles


----------



## Jdvn1

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> /mm looks at Jdvn1's post count
> /mm looks at his post count
> /mm smiles



Hah.  Touche.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Talking about other RPGs than D&D/d20.
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually, that's not true for me nowadays. When I post in rpg.net open these days, it's mostly in D&D threads.
> 
> Heh. Apart from that, I like our OT forum and Damnation Army, but Tangency is just way faster and I'm not very patient.



Heh.  I guess I can relate to that.  I'm part of another RPG discussion thing for a much lesser-known RPG.  I think that's just because I'd never have another opportunity to discuss it.


----------



## randomling

How lovely to have been missed while I was away! 

Hey, Hive. My new obsession is a cool MUD called Mystic Adventure, which is why I'm hiding. I am also working on the move - trying to get some modifications running without going insane.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  I guess I can relate to that.  I'm part of another RPG discussion thing for a much lesser-known RPG.  I think that's just because I'd never have another opportunity to discuss it.



Which rpg, and where?


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> How lovely to have been missed while I was away!
> 
> Hey, Hive. My new obsession is a cool MUD called Mystic Adventure, which is why I'm hiding. I am also working on the move - trying to get some modifications running without going insane.



Don't hide!  Oh, and feel free to vent here, if that helps avoid insanity.

You could take pills, but that's not always safe either.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Which rpg, and where?



Uh, it's called World Tree.  It's kind of a high-magic furry setting, but other than stereotypical personalities, the fact that it's anthropomorphic doesn't affect the setting.  Which is good, I think.  You might be an otter and I might be a bear, but we just consider ourselves Primes.  Although those octopus guys are all brutes.

I could talk more and more about the setting, but it'd take too long.  It just has really cool flavor and a cool magic system (since everyone in the world has some magic).

I'm part of two small communities that discuss it.  One's a Yahoo! Group and the other is a livejournal community.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That would be Living Enworld, a shared Play by Post setting. As it happens, I'm a player, DM and judge over there.



 Ah.  So it *is* a lewd forum, then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ah.  So it *is* a lewd forum, then.



Did he ever deny it?


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> How lovely to have been missed while I was away!
> 
> Hey, Hive. My new obsession is a cool MUD called Mystic Adventure, which is why I'm hiding. I am also working on the move - trying to get some modifications running without going insane.



 I tend to notice the presence or absence of wombats.  

Jdvn1: He didn't deny it, but his statement confirmed all.  Living ENWorld; surely a den of inequity!


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Uh, it's called World Tree.  It's kind of a high-magic furry setting, but other than stereotypical personalities, the fact that it's anthropomorphic doesn't affect the setting.  Which is good, I think.  You might be an otter and I might be a bear, but we just consider ourselves Primes.  Although those octopus guys are all brutes.
> 
> I could talk more and more about the setting, but it'd take too long.  It just has really cool flavor and a cool magic system (since everyone in the world has some magic).
> 
> I'm part of two small communities that discuss it.  One's a Yahoo! Group and the other is a livejournal community.



Heh, very well. Sounds cool enough.


----------



## randomling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't hide!  Oh, and feel free to vent here, if that helps avoid insanity.
> 
> You could take pills, but that's not always safe either.



OK, no more hiding. 

*random hugs for the Hive*

Hello, Darkness!! How are you doing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Jdvn1: He didn't deny it, but his statement confirmed all.  Living ENWorld; surely a den of inequity!



What, got tired of blasting the Story Hours?


----------



## Darkness

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Living ENWorld; surely a den of inequity!



 Yeah. Not like the Hive, which is a wretched hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh, very well. Sounds cool enough.



One advantage of EN World, though, is that if I see a cool thread that can be applied to RPG's in general, I'll port it over.  The idea, at least.


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I tend to notice the presence or absence of wombats.
> 
> Jdvn1: He didn't deny it, but his statement confirmed all.  Living ENWorld; surely a den of inequity!



Inequity? Nobody's equal in LEW? (Maybe it's a level discrepancy problem.)

Or does it just not pay its actors enough?  *

*For the uninformed, Equity is the British actors' union.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. Not like the Hive, which is a wretched hive of scum and villainy.



... You say it like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> OK, no more hiding.
> 
> *random hugs for the Hive*
> 
> Hello, Darkness!! How are you doing?



 Hey there, randomling! Good to see you.

I'm okay, thank you. Just reading a little Eberron while surfing the internet.

You?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You say it like it's a bad thing.



 That wasn't my intention.


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> Inequity? Nobody's equal in LEW? (Maybe it's a level discrepancy problem.)
> 
> Or does it just not pay its actors enough?  *
> 
> *For the uninformed, Equity is the British actors' union.



Of course not, moderators always rule everything.

You and your British actors' unions.


----------



## randomling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hey there, randomling! Good to see you.
> 
> I'm okay, thank you. Just reading a little Eberron while surfing the internet.
> 
> You?



I'm OK. Well, I'm healthy and employed, but have my usual depression running alongside (used to that, though). Currently taking refuge from trying to have a social life in the Hive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yay for scum and villainy!


----------



## randomling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course not, moderators always rule everything.
> 
> You and your British actors' unions.



*sticks tongue out*

You Americans and your... your.... um.... are you even American?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, got tired of blasting the Story Hours?



 Well, I never read them, so I know nothing about them, which makes it hard to come up with decent insults.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. Not like the Hive, which is a wretched hive of scum and villainy.



 Which is much preferable.


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> *sticks tongue out*
> 
> You Americans and your... your.... um.... are you even American?



 I'm not.  I swapped Denver with Marseille so now I live on the Mediterranean.  I even got Gez's approval on the move.  He just asked that I make sure I took all the bad drivers from Marseille when I moved the city.


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> I'm OK. Well, I'm healthy and employed, but have my usual depression running alongside (used to that, though). Currently taking refuge from trying to have a social life in the Hive.



Argh, I can relate. Fortunately, I recently managed to overcome a lot of my depression. Not all of it, but...
I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm not.  I swapped Denver with Marseille so now I live on the Mediterranean.  I even got Gez's approval on the move.  He just asked that I make sure I took all the bad drivers from Marseille when I moved the city.




Sweetness ! I liked france when I spent  some of my honeymoon there.   And Now I dont have to be governed by shrubbery. 

How far is it to Chartes Catherdaral from here ?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Sweetness ! I liked france when I spent  some of my honeymoon there.   And Now I dont have to be governed by shrubbery.
> 
> How far is it to Chartes Catherdaral from here ?



 Dunno.  I moved the city and I still spend most of my time sitting at a computer.


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> *sticks tongue out*
> 
> You Americans and your... your.... um.... are you even American?



Heh.  Well, yes, but I'm not very patriotic either.  We Americans and our stupid politicians!  Our stupid movie rating system!

Not political because I'm against _all_ politics.   

I'm also Venezuelan, though.  Venezuelans are just cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, I never read them, so I know nothing about them, which makes it hard to come up with decent insults.



Oh, insults are more entertaining when they make absolutely no sense!


----------



## randomling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Argh, I can relate. Fortunately, I recently managed to overcome a lot of my depression. Not all of it, but...
> I hope you'll feel better soon.



Me too - doutbful, though. *sigh*

Is anybody cheerful today?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Dunno.  I moved the city and I still spend most of my time sitting at a computer.



Trying in a futile attempt to catch Cro?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Trying in a futile attempt to catch Cro?



 You just aren't getting that the posts per day are what matter to me, are you?  You get dropped on your head a lot as a child?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You just aren't getting that the posts per day are what matter to me, are you?  You get dropped on your head a lot as a child?



Not saying yes, not saying no.    Ah, I just think it's funny, though.

Besides, getting your ppd to 1.0 is going to take a while too.


----------



## Darkness

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You just aren't getting that the posts per day are what matter to me, are you?  You get dropped on your head a lot as a child?



Dunno about him, but I still have the scars.

Well, just one there, and not from being dropped on the head. More from being hit with a heavy blunt object.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not saying yes, not saying no.    Ah, I just think it's funny, though.
> 
> Besides, getting your ppd to 1.0 is going to take a while too.




Actually, if my guesstimate based on current trends is correct, I'll be up to that in two Tuesdays.

Anyway, I'll start considering your postcount to be ahead of mine when you get an avatar.     



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Dunno about him, but I still have the scars.
> 
> Well, just one there, and not from being dropped on the head. More from being hit with a heavy blunt object.




Hmm.  Why am I not surprised about this revelation?


----------



## Darkness

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Why am I not surprised about this revelation?



 Because you're wise and all-knowing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Actually, if my guesstimate based on current trends is correct, I'll be up to that in two Tuesdays.
> 
> Anyway, I'll start considering your postcount to be ahead of mine when you get an avatar.



Really?  Hey, cool.  Once you hit 1.0, you'll be happy?

Oh, bah.  I have avatars I could use, but I haven't gotten around to using it.  Plus, I kind of like having a small ... whatever that section is called with the name and postcount and such.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Because you're wise and all-knowing?



Did you say that with a straight face?


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Jdvn1: He didn't deny it, but his statement confirmed all.  Living ENWorld; surely a den of inequity!



Some would argue so, I guess  Though there are concepts that seem to spring up naturally, such as CG dwarven clerics of Grendath.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did you say that with a straight face?



 No, he didn't.


----------



## Knight Otu

randomling said:
			
		

> Inequity? Nobody's equal in LEW? (Maybe it's a level discrepancy problem.)




Level discrepancy isn't a big problem yet, actually, with the highest level characters at 4th level.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Really?  Hey, cool.  Once you hit 1.0, you'll be happy?
> 
> Oh, bah.  I have avatars I could use, but I haven't gotten around to using it.  Plus, I kind of like having a small ... whatever that section is called with the name and postcount and such.



 Mostly happy, yeah.  Since 2.0 ppd would be REALLY hard to get, anyway.  

Use an avatar!  You know you want to.  Do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Besides, getting your ppd to 1.0 is going to take a while too.



Isn't really that hard. All you have to do is consistently post more that once each day. Once you reach exactly 1.0, consistently post exactly one each day.  The hard part is to resist the temptation to make more posts. If you don't you might end up as a top-poster like Crothian.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did you say that with a straight face?



That's a rhetorical question, right?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Some would argue so, I guess  Though there are concepts that seem to spring up naturally, such as CG dwarven clerics of Grendath.



 Explain Grendath to me, please, so I know the joke...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't really that hard. All you have to do is consistently post more that once each day. Once you reach exactly 1.0, consistently post exactly one each day.  The hard part is to resist the temptation to make more posts. If you don't you might end up as a top-poster like Crothian.



 Except that, out of the 3+ years this board has existed, I haven't posted at all for weeks or months at a time.  It takes quite a few ppd to approach 1.0 ppd when you started out at 0.35...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Level discrepancy isn't a big problem yet, actually, with the highest level characters at 4th level.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.

But a 4th level Fighter against a 1st level Wizard is a pretty big discrepancy too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Mostly happy, yeah.  Since 2.0 ppd would be REALLY hard to get, anyway.
> 
> Use an avatar!  You know you want to.  Do it!!!!!!!



So after Tuesday you'll just post, "This is my mandatory daily post.  It is completely irrelevant to anything in this thread.  Have a nice day."

And why do I want to use an avatar?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The hard part is to resist the temptation to make more posts. If you don't you might end up as a top-poster like Crothian.



Wouldn't that be scary?  I propose that the top poster always have an Ooze icon.

Not that we have to worry about that changing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> That's a rhetorical question, right?



Was that a rhetorical answer?


----------



## randomling

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Mostly happy, yeah.  Since 2.0 ppd would be REALLY hard to get, anyway.
> 
> Use an avatar!  You know you want to.  Do it!!!!!!!



2.68, here. 

(You know, I really want to get up to 3.)


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Was that a rhetorical answer?



Probably.


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Explain Grendath to me, please, so I know the joke...



Not really much of a joke - more of a really common occurence. It is kind of a standard (not required or anything like that) that dwarven clerics follow Grendath.

In case you are interested in a short writeup on Grendath:

 [Sblock]*Grendath*
_"gren-dath"_
_Lord of Fools, the Laughing Warrior_

*Enworldian Lesser Deity*
*Symbol:* Crossed fingers in front of a field of grey.
*Home Plane:* Enworld itself.
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good.
*Portfolio:* Luck, heroism in battle, freedom, exploration.
*Worshippers:* Warriors, adventurers, those in dire straits, bards.
*Cleric Alignments:* CG,NG,CN.
*Domains:* Chaos, Good, Luck, Trickery, War.
*Favored Weapon:* "Glimmerbite" (longsword).

 Grendath usually appears as a middle aged man, often a human, sometimes an elf, or as often as not a gnome or halfling.

 The Laughing Warrior always seems to have a gleam in his eye, not of madness or malice, but as if he were privy to some great joke that others were unaware of as of yet. Grendath is often revered by Gnomes and Halflings for his nature as a Trickster, using his brain as often as his sword arm. It is said that 'Fortune Favors the Fool', and nowhere else is it more apparent than amongst the Clergy of this wild and daring Deity, his clerics often heard uttering the above quote or 'Do you want to live forever!?!' as they jump pell-mell into danger's maw. Still, Grendath's Faith is a fast growing one, as more and more folk are taking to the life of the Adventurer, creating Grand Stories that seem to please their laughing God to no end.[/Sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1

Hah.  Guess what forum you can find Grendath in.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not that we have to worry about that changing.




There's always a chance that a Wicht comes along to steal some posts. 



Then again, Wicht hasn't been here for a long time...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah.  Guess what forum you can find Grendath in.




Would it be considered illicit use of insider knowledge if I answered this?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah.  Guess what forum you can find Grendath in.



Open calls & job vacancies?


----------



## randomling

*bounces through the thread*

The wombat goddess is BORED!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> There's always a chance that a Wicht comes along to steal some posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Wicht hasn't been here for a long time...



I dont' know who he is, but I'm getting an image of the hamburglar.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Would it be considered illicit use of insider knowledge if I answered this?



Yes.  And it'd be illegal.

Or something.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Open calls & job vacancies?



Ooh, close.  Partial credit will be awarded.


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> *bounces through the thread*
> 
> The wombat goddess is BORED!



Let's play Pinochle!


----------



## randomling

OK - how do you do that in a Hive thread?


----------



## Jdvn1

With skill?

I don't know unless you can come up with a dice-rolling mechanism.  The dice rolling still works, right?


----------



## randomling

I don't recall the syntax, but I think so.

How do you play pinochle, anyway?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With skill?
> 
> I don't know unless you can come up with a dice-rolling mechanism.  The dice rolling still works, right?



Actually, I believe it has been turned off due to a glitch...

[dice=1]20[/dice]


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> How do you play pinochle, anyway?



I honestly have no clue.  You could randomly come up with a game and call it Pinochle.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Would it be considered illicit use of insider knowledge if I answered this?



 The FCC is going to arrest you just for using that phrase...


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> *bounces through the thread*
> 
> The wombat goddess is BORED!



Read some web comics, maybe?


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, yeah!  There was a webcomics thread before in... General, I think?  The list some good comics there.

Edit: Pfft, here in Lover's Leap.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120938


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> The FCC is going to arrest you just for using that phrase...




Uh, which one? :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Uh, which one? :\



That's cool.

Beware the face-centered cubics.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Uh, which one? :\



This one, of course: 







> Farsley Cricket Club (UK)


----------



## randomling

Hm. OK. We could use something like Irony Games server for the dice? But I'm not sure what game to invent...

Ooh. Hold on, my friend invented this game and I'd like to try it:

*Three Princes*

*The Dice:* Three Princes is played with four four-sided dice, one of which - called the Fool's Die - must be markedly different from the other three - refered to as the Prince's Dice

*Setting Up The Game:* Each player places an equal bet into the centre of the playing area; this is the initial stake. At the end of each round the stake goes to the winner and new players may join

*The Sequence:* After each player has bought in to the game with a stake, they take it in turns to roll the dice. If the Fool's Die comes up with a result of 1, 2 or 3 that is the Prince's House and they total the number of Prince's Dice with that number; for each of the Prince's Dice with a roll of 4, add one to this total and re-roll adding one and then scoring as usual. If the Fool's Die comes up with a 4 than the player's score is simply the number of 4s with no rerolls. If the Fool's Die is 4 and all of the Prince's Dice show 4s that player wins instantly and the round comes to a close

*Determining The Winner:* Player with the highest total at the end of the round wins the stake

    For Example: Each of Alice, Bob and Chris place two matches into the centre. Alice rolls 2-2-3 on her Prince's Dice and 2 on her Fool's Die for a score of two; Bob rolls 1-1-3 and 3 for a score of one; and Chris rolls 1-3-4 and 3 for a score of two and one re-roll. One his re-roll he rolls a further 4 taking his total to three and one more reroll, which comes out a 1. His total is three and he is the winner

    For Example: Our players from the example above play a second round. Alice rolls 1-2-1 and 1 for a total of two; Bob then rolls 4-4-4 and 4 ending the round instantly as the winner

*Optional Rules:* When placing the initial stake, players may agree to play a number of rounds before a winner is declared, permitting betting between rounds. In this case, bets placed must be matched by all players and as such the option to retire permitted

Of course, this being the Net, there's nothing to gamble. We could invent something - maybe monkeys?


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, Cricket players are tougher than I thought.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> This one, of course:



Damn, I knew it! 
Maybe Ashardalon should pay them a visit...


----------



## Jdvn1

Sounds like the Mafia...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Uh, which one? :\



 Every single one of them.  EXPECIALLY the Families with Children from China.  Best not mess with them, biznatch!!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Every single one of them. EXPECIALLY the Families with Children from China. Best not mess with them, biznatch!!!!!



Sounds like Ashardalon has a lot of work before him...


----------



## Ashardalon

Yeah, put all the work on the dragon...


----------



## Darkness

Huh. Damnation Army seems to be down...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> Huh. Damnation Army seems to be down...



Yeah. I guess they're working on their surprise. I need my fix though!!!


----------



## Darkness

You could hang out in rpg.net for a bit. Their Tangency forum is a good place. (You need to be logged in to see Tangency, though.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Yet another rpg.net plug.    Some Moderator you are.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> You could hang out in rpg.net for a bit. Their Tangency forum is a good place. (You need to be logged in to see Tangency, though.)



That place scares me.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yet another rpg.net plug.    Some Moderator you are.



 Heh. I generally send people through three places: EN World, Damnation Army, and rpg.net. Plugging EN World around here would be kinda redundant and Ashwyn already knows Damnation Army, so my options were kinda limited. 


			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That place scares me.



 I'll grant that it's easier when you're drunk.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I generally send people through three places: EN World, Damnation Army, and rpg.net. Plugging EN World around here would be kinda redundant and Ashwyn already knows Damnation Army, so my options were kinda limited.  I'll grant that it's easier when you're drunk.



*converts self to liquid* Okay, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *converts self to liquid* Okay, I'll give it a shot!




Oooooohhhh. 
my eyes are going glassy


----------



## Crothian

Asps, very dangerious....

You go first!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> Asps, very dangerious....
> 
> You go first!!



 Classic line, but its best when you see the 'Huh?!' look on Indy's face afterwards.

And ugh, I'm tired. That sun is brutal out there even though its only 70 or so...guess that what I get for sitting out for a four hour baseball game. Then again, the Gators actually beat Miami, so all is well.


----------



## Crothian

oh, the brutal sun is killing us here too.  I think it might actually be above freezsing, can you imagine this heat wave?


----------



## Jdvn1

Jump in the pool!


----------



## Crothian

Alas the pool is covered up at the moment and I think it has icebergs in it.  But I will go play Titanic.

I'm king of the World!!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Just be the Ooze of the Pool


----------



## Crothian

I set my sights much higher, thank you very much.  Plus I can...hmmm.... better not that would make some mods not happy posting that...so, ummm...never mind....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Exactly. Ooze of the Pool.


----------



## Crothian

argh...go get eaten by a gator...


----------



## Jdvn1

And waste a perfectly good ooze treat?!


----------



## Crothian

I don't mind sharing.....besides, I'll eventually get to the gater.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The gater? Really, if the Wizard is casting Gate enough to get that name, you probably aren't going to catch him.


----------



## Crothian

I'm patient, only takes one good day.....


----------



## Nightcloak

Holy @#$% Batman, I fade out of the OT forum for a while and this thread goes marathon.

Is this the longest thread in history?

Is it a coincidence that the longest thread in history has Crothian in the title?

Should I subscribe now or wait for the director’s cut special edition?


----------



## Crothian

Batman is off investigating how this could possible happen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, after a while the triology will come out and then a special edition trilogy.  You have to wait forever for it, though, so you might just get it now.


----------



## Crothian

well, it won't take that long, but the special edition will actually put in posts that don't actually make sense and ruin the charcters.  But it will look good becasue we all know special effects are more important then plot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The special edition will be great, because it will increase everyone's post count except for Crothian...who will be turned into a fuzzy chair with a post count of 0.


----------



## Crothian

but then the prequals will come out proving that no one actually posts but me.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yes, but that's years away and we'll enjoy the time between them...then just wait for the last of the prequels where the Crothian finally falls.


----------



## Crothian

Years away??   post productions happens as we speak


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> Years away??   post productions happens as we speak



I get to shoot first this time, right?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I get to shoot first this time, right?



 Nope. Darkness shoots first, but I think he misses you.


----------



## Knight Otu

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope. Darkness shoots first, but I think he misses you.



Despite aiming the gun directly on your chest, a few inches away.


----------



## Darkness

Of course I wouldn't hit Ashwyn. I'd make sure I miss; he's such a nice bear.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aww, how cute.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> Of course I wouldn't hit Ashwyn. I'd make sure I miss; he's such a nice bear.



 And that's why Ashwyn shoots your in your moment of weakness.


----------



## Crothian

Right Darkness shoots first, misses, then Ashwyn fires back and kills Darkness.  He thn drags Darkness' body back to the secret lair and carves him up using is skull as a trophy and setting it next to the alien sketeton and the predator skull.


----------



## MonsterMash

Crothian said:
			
		

> Right Darkness shoots first, misses, then Ashwyn fires back and kills Darkness.  He thn drags Darkness' body back to the secret lair and carves him up using is skull as a trophy and setting it next to the alien sketeton and the predator skull.



And of course the fishtanks full of oozes


----------



## Crothian

The shot didn't take so we had to leave that part out


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> The shot didn't take so we had to leave that part out



Is it true that you replaced it with Ashardalon's heart?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> The shot didn't take so we had to leave that part out



 No, we got the digital guys to do it. It look so real, you'll swear it Crothian!


----------



## Crothian

You see it in the background of one of the pan scenes.  It is on a table by the back wall under the wand of Orcus.


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> Right Darkness shoots first, misses, then Ashwyn fires back and kills Darkness.  He thn drags Darkness' body back to the secret lair and carves him up using is skull as a trophy and setting it next to the alien sketeton and the predator skull.



I think you got me confused with a different Ashwyn...


----------



## Crothian

no, but this is prior to the Red Crayon incident, before the big change


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought no one was to ever mention the Red Crayon incident ever again.


----------



## Crothian

well, I once convinced a cyclops I blinded I was No Body, that's close enough


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, stupid blind one-eyed monsters are funny.

... Um.  Cyclopses.


----------



## Crothian

one of these days I'm going to stop being illliterate


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought oozes read through osmosis.


----------



## Crothian

I lied we just look at the pretty pictures....if you look close you can see the book is really upside down.....


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, but this is prior to the Red Crayon incident, before the big change



Ah yes, in the beforetimes, the long long ago.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I lied we just look at the pretty pictures...



Those are the best parts!


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Those are the best parts!



*I colored them all with the red crayon!!!*

Oh, crap. Crothian, look what you've done!


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I lied we just look at the pretty pictures



 I thought you read it all for the... "articles."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Read? Arti...arti..arti what?

You people should learn to speak English.


----------



## Jdvn1

Geez, those Viennese, all speak sausage.

Southerners are much better, speekin' ahn'lish.


----------



## Darkness

I hate to deface works of art, but profanity is not okay. If you've seen Pulp Fiction, you'll get it anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I come from a city with lots of hicks and southern accents.

We dont' have horses, but we do have a lot of cowboy hats and boots.


----------



## Darkness

It could be worse. They could all dress like certain Bavarians, Lederhosen and all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> It could be worse. They could all dress like certain Bavarians, Lederhosen and all.



 Rednecks with lederhosen...a disturbing image.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Rednecks with lederhosen...a disturbing image.



 Hmm.  Sounds like a Jerry Springer episode...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

A scary one, at that.

And woah, did anyone else just spot the "Users Online 52"?! Its rising again, but I haven't seen anything that low since the server upgrade(6 users)


----------



## Cyberzombie

Huh.  Missed that.  Granted, the threads were loading a bit slowly for a moment, but when you're on dialup that's not exactly notable.


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Rednecks with lederhosen...a disturbing image.



And now imagine them without the Lederhosen.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness, you are evil. Thankfully, I am very much in control of my imagination and will NOT be imagining either of those.


----------



## Jdvn1

... You're a bad person Darkness.

You need a mommy very, very badly.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Darkness, you are evil. Thankfully, I am very much in control of my imagination and will NOT be imagining either of those.



 Oh, c'mon.  The buck teeth.  The inbred sister/wife, who strips off the lederhosen during taping.  You know you can and will imagine it!


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> It could be worse. They could all dress like certain Bavarians, Lederhosen and all.




Bavawho?.... Oh yeah, those guys.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Bavawho?.... Oh yeah, those guys.



 Ah, Bavarians.  In college, I hung out for a time with a bunch of Bavarian physics grad students.  I figured Germans = good taste in beer.  Right?  HELLS no.  Those punks drink anything with alcohol in it.  Even Keystone Light.  Blarph!!!!!  I was quite disillusioned.

They also had this one dark-haired Fabio look-alike with them from Ulm.  They claimed that Ulm had its own dialect of German that even they didn't understand.  I still don't know if they were pulling my leg on that or not.  Not like I could confirm it; he was never even close to sober any time I met him.  Even on campus.


----------



## Knight Otu

> They claimed that Ulm had its own dialect of German that even they didn't understand.



Quite possible, there's a lot of dialects around here, and some are impossible to understand. 
Random sidenote on dialects: There have actually been comic books (Asterix being the main one) translated into several german dialects. :evil:


----------



## Jdvn1

Pfft, you think German dialects are hard to understand?  The English spoken in Boston and the English spoken in New Orleans is more different than some languages.


----------



## Crothian

I just got a lot cooler, I just got a lot cooler......finally the postcount pays off!!  

And the german dialects are worse then the english dialects.  the german ones are basically new languages unlike the english ones.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft, you think German dialects are hard to understand?  The English spoken in Boston and the English spoken in New Orleans is more different than some languages.



That's nothing. If you knew German and heard the Swiss speak their dialect of it, you'd long for the sweet release of death.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft, you think German dialects are hard to understand?




No, I don't think so.





I know it.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Quite possible, there's a lot of dialects around here, and some are impossible to understand.



 In Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum?


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> That's nothing. If you knew German and heard the Swiss speak their dialect of it, you'd want to die as quickly as possible.




there's a joke there about how odd it is that it is the swiss making the germans die.....but that might be a little political for the boards so I'm not saying it....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Quite possible, there's a lot of dialects around here, and some are impossible to understand.
> Random sidenote on dialects: There have actually been comic books (Asterix being the main one) translated into several german dialects. :evil:



 Huh.  I kind of figured that, seeing as I was a history major in college.  But I've never *been* there, so I've mostly been taking other people's word on it.  

As for differences in English dialects: never met one I could understand if the person was at all cohorent.  Which excludes about 50% of humanity, I'll grant you.  From all accounts we have *less* variation than most languages...


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> I just got a lot cooler, I just got a lot cooler......finally the postcount pays off!!




It does?

You don't mean the monkeys, do you?


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It does?
> 
> You don't mean the monkeys, do you?



Gah, that's old skool Hive.  Better to let sleeping monkeys lie, as it were.


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It does?
> 
> You don't mean the monkeys, do you?




no, but there is only a one in a thousand chance per visit to the boards that you will actually see it or something like that.  Granted with as many people that come here per day lots will see it.......


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> In Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum?



I struggled hard not to include that in my post...


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I struggled hard not to include that in my post...



I suspected as much so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darkness said:
			
		

> In Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum?



 Tranlation of the joke?  Or would that just make Baby Jesus cry by killing teh funney?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> And the german dialects are worse then the english dialects.  the german ones are basically new languages unlike the english ones.



Have you ever seen My Cousin Vinny?  English dialects are basically other languages.

http://yourdictionary.com/library/drlang009.html


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen My Cousin Vinny?  English dialects are basically other languages.




Not really.  There are a few exagerated examples.  I've friends from Boston and they have the accent and it is not that tough.  My grandparents lived in the deep south and again the accents were easy to understand.  

But I've seen not just native Germans, but people who are language majors who have studied the language run up aginst dialects that befuddled them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, that article is written by a doctor of Linguistics.  There are all sorts of weird things out there.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, but personal experience trumps a gerneal article written on the net in my book....


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh.  I've heard lots of English accents I couldn't understand, in my experience.  Since experience conflicts, I think the phD trumps.


----------



## Cyberzombie

I always take what linguists say with a grain of salt.  Like the thing about there being "dozens" or "hundreds" of terms for snow in Eskimo.  If I remember correctly, most dialects of Inuit have from 3-5 base terms for types of snow.  However, they can add prefixes and suffixes to words, kind of like in German but even more so, in practice.  They can easily have sentance-long "words" describing a type of snow.  In effect, they have an infinite number of "words" for snow, but in truth it's just the 3-5 base terms with sticky adjectives.  (Eww!)

I also have run afoul of "truths" found in linguistics books.  One said that the various dialects of Chinese are completely seperate languages, and that the Chinese can only communicate in writing.  The Chinese girl I mentioned to that gave me a *very* funny look.

Same book -- one by Charles Berlitz -- said that "Herrgottkreuzverdammiterdonnerwetternachmal" was the longest cuss word in any language.  So I memorized it.  By the time I met the Bavarians, the Chinese incident had happened, so I sort of careful and casually asked about it.  None of them had ever heard of it, of course.

Moral of the story: never trust a linguist.  They're as crooked as a politician.


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Same book -- one by Charles Berlitz -- said that "Herrgottkreuzverdammiterdonnerwetternachmal" was the longest cuss word in any language. So I memorized it. By the time I met the Bavarians, the Chinese incident had happened, so I sort of careful and casually asked about it. None of them had ever heard of it, of course.



 That's actually several cuss words written together. But sometimes, they are actually used together in about that sequence.


----------



## Darkness

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Same book -- one by Charles Berlitz -- said that "Herrgottkreuzverdammiterdonnerwetternachmal" was the longest cuss word in any language.  So I memorized it.  By the time I met the Bavarians, the Chinese incident had happened, so I sort of careful and casually asked about it.  None of them had ever heard of it, of course.



What Knight Otu said. Also, it's not really offensive or anything.

Well, unless you're very religious and object to taking the Lord's name in vain, I suppose.

And the Ulm thing is admittedly more simple silliness than an actual joke. It just sounds neat.


----------



## Crothian

I recognized a few words in the jumbled mess, my german is really bad these days


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I recognized a few words in the jumbled mess, my german is really bad these days



 It's also somewhat old-fashioned German. I don't think many people speak like that these days. At least, not in regions I'm very familiar with.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I also have run afoul of "truths" found in linguistics books.  One said that the various dialects of Chinese are completely seperate languages, and that the Chinese can only communicate in writing.  The Chinese girl I mentioned to that gave me a *very* funny look.



... Actually, I've never heard that the different Chinese dialects aren't separate languages.  As far as I know, China has about 8 different languages and I know Chinese people that say the same thing.

But I've seen lots of linguists like the ones you talk about.  They come up with all sorts of weird theories, held together very very loosely.  The site I listed, though, I think has very good sources and I think they know what they're talking about.

YMMV.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's also somewhat old-fashioned German. I don't think many people speak like that these days. At least, not in regions I'm very familiar with.




It's been so long since I took german courses that I may have been taught that old fashioned language.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's also somewhat old-fashioned German. I don't think many people speak like that these days. At least, not in regions I'm very familiar with.



The Herrgott piece is a bit old-fashioned, but the other pieces are frequently used when something goes wrong. Along with the ever-popular "Himmel, A**** und Zwirn!"


----------



## Darkness

*stands a little away from Crothian so his youthful kewlness isn't impacted by the fossilized elder*


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's been so long since I took german courses that I may have been taught that old fashioned language.....



Ye Olde Germane?


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> *stands a little away from Crothian so his youthful kewlness isn't impacted by the fossilized elder*



Can an ooze actually fossilize?


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The Herrgott piece is a bit old-fashioned, but the other pieces are frequently used when something goes wrong. Along with the ever-popular "Himmel, A**** und Zwirn!"



Kreuzverdammt? Donnerwetter? Interesting. Never heard a German use these but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Can an ooze actually fossilize?



WotC has templates for everything.

Or will, eventually.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *stands a little away from Crothian so his youthful kewlness isn't impacted by the fossilized elder*




kids these days, you and your new fangled non OD&D games......OD&D is the one and only D&D game you know!!!!


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> WotC has templates for everything.
> 
> Or will, eventually.




Who cares about wizards?  The best templates come from Silverthiorne games and Green Ronin these days.


----------



## Knight Otu

Well, just Verdammt, without Kreuz . But Donnerwetter is damn common around here. Himmeldonnerwetternochmal!!


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Can an ooze actually fossilize?




Ya, and it ain't pretty......


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> WotC has templates for everything.
> 
> Or will, eventually.




You know, when Savage Species came out, I joked on the Necro boards about wanting to play that cool "Symbiotic (Hu)Man-Elf Gelatinous Something"  .... MElf's Acid Error.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> kids these days, you and your new fangled non OD&D games......OD&D is the one and only D&D game you know!!!!



*steps off Croaglo's lawn*

It's okay, now put that cane down lest you injure yourself.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, just Verdammt, without Kreuz . But Donnerwetter is damn common around here. Himmeldonnerwetternochmal!!



Yeah, verdammt is something I use as well. But Donnerwetter? That's so... harmless... compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *steps off Croaglo's lawn*
> 
> It's okay, now put that cane down lest you injure yourself.




dangnabbit you little whippersnappers and your mutliple sided dice and your cool gizmo boxes and their "printible" character sheets........


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> dangnabbit you little whippersnappers and your mutliple sided dice and your cool gizmo boxes and their "printible" character sheets........



*hides his laptop, pdfs and point-buy chargen*


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, verdammt is something I use as well. But Donnerwetter? That's so... harmless... compared to what I'm used to.



Maybe, but that's austrian stuff. 


Does that count as the obligatory Austria bashing, or is that a compliment?


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> That's so... harmless... compared to what I'm used to.



Then again, I guess we do have a tendency to make those things less severe... "Himmel, Gesäß und Nähgarn!" or "Schei...benkleister"...


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe, but that's austrian stuff.
> 
> 
> Does that count as the obligatory Austria bashing, or is that a compliment?



 I readily admit to being arrogant, irreverent and jaded so I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Then again, I guess we do have a tendency to make those things less severe... "Himmel, Gesäß und Nähgarn!" or "Schei...benkleister"...



 Interesting point, especially considering that IMX many Germans are often more straightforward than many of my countrymen.
We probably do tend to swear quite a bit worse, though...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> *steps off Croaglo's lawn*
> 
> It's okay, now put that cane down lest you injure yourself.



Cane?  That's an ooze fossil.


----------



## Knight Otu

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know, when Savage Species came out, I joked on the Necro boards about wanting to play that cool "Symbiotic (Hu)Man-Elf Gelatinous Something" .... MElf's Acid Error.




I doubt it interests anyone, but I've actually been able to dig that one out.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Interesting point, especially considering that IMX many Germans are often more straightforward than many of my countrymen.
> We probably do tend to swear quite a bit worse, though...



We're in Hessen, so we are polite, ready to help, etc...



On the outside, at least.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> We're in Hessen, so we are polite, ready to help, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> On the outside, at least.



Why does that remind me of the story of Hansel and Gretel?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why does that remind me of the story of Hansel and Gretel?



No idea. Maybe you watched Buffy?


----------



## Jdvn1

So in Hessen, everyone is a vampire?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So in Hessen, everyone is a vampire?



I think they're like other typical Germans - e.g., Stefan Raab or Guildo Horn.


----------



## Ashwyn

*You will all bow down before the red crayon!!!*


----------



## Jdvn1

Crayola taking over the world now?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crayola taking over the world now?



Oh, just ignore him. He thinks he's so bloody interesting. Yes, Jeremy, we all get it, you're red and you demand worship.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

They did that long ago with Indian Red.


----------



## Ashwyn

I think someone said something. Who was it?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's actually several cuss words written together. But sometimes, they are actually used together in about that sequence.



 Huh.  Interesting.  So it's actually closer to truth than I thought.

Berlitz said that the "donnerwetter" was an aged blasphemy, invoking Thor...


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> I think they're like other typical Germans - e.g., Stefan Raab or Guildo Horn.



AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
uuf....
AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So in Hessen, everyone is a vampire?



Not really... though you could make a point about the Lich.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Actually, I've never heard that the different Chinese dialects aren't separate languages.  As far as I know, China has about 8 different languages and I know Chinese people that say the same thing.
> 
> But I've seen lots of linguists like the ones you talk about.  They come up with all sorts of weird theories, held together very very loosely.  The site I listed, though, I think has very good sources and I think they know what they're talking about.
> 
> YMMV.



 Hmm.  Further confusion...  Well, the Chinese chick I knew was from Hong Kong, so maybe she just didn't really know about other areas.

One thing I do know for sure is that almost every story about a word's (or phrase's) origin that you find in trivia books is NOT true.  The more dramatic the story, the less likely it is to be true.  And if the story involves someone whose first name has been lost to history, it is 100% certain it is not true in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Berlitz said that the "donnerwetter" was an aged blasphemy, invoking Thor...



At the least, thunder and lightning. Donner meaning thunder, and Wetter meaning weather, there may well be some truth in the words of Berlitz.


----------



## Celebring The Gray

Crothian types too much.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> One thing I do know for sure is that almost every story about a word's (or phrase's) origin that you find in trivia books is NOT true.  The more dramatic the story, the less likely it is to be true.  And if the story involves someone whose first name has been lost to history, it is 100% certain it is not true in any way, shape, or form.



You said it.  I  usually check four or five sources before I consider an etymology.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *You will all bow down before the red crayon!!!*



 I prefer sky blue, actually.  Or black.  Black is always nice.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> At the least, thunder and lightning. Donner meaning thunder, and Wetter meaning weather, there may well be some truth in the words of Berlitz.



 You'd have to be a pretty dim-witted English speaker not to recognize what those two words mean.  That said, I imagine about 2/3rds of the people I went to high school with wouldn't...


----------



## Crothian

Celebring The Gray said:
			
		

> Crothian types too much.




and it's all done with a single hand......


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You'd have to be a pretty dim-witted English speaker not to recognize what those two words mean. That said, I imagine about 2/3rds of the people I went to high school with wouldn't...



There's always the chance to stumble across those infamous "false friends" that look like they mean the same, but don't. 

wo::where
wer::who

"Waiter, when will I become my beefsteak?" - "I hope never, sir!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> and it's all done with a single hand......



You mean one pseudopod?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You said it.  I  usually check four or five sources before I consider an etymology.



 I love how some particularly stupid etymologies still get passed around.  Like posh being an acronym for "Port Outward, Starboard Home".  M Kay.  Acronyms are a 20th century fad, not a 19th century one.

Or the ones of everyone's favourite cuss word.  "For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge" -- please; you'd have to be a 6th grader or a rock star before I'd forgive you for believing that.  Or the dimwits who claim it comes from Norman French, despite the fact that it can and long has been directly traced to Anglo-Saxon.  I mean, come ON, it's pretty darn obvious the word comes from German roots and not Latin...


----------



## MonsterMash

Crothian said:
			
		

> and it's all done with a single hand......



Oozes have hands?


----------



## Crothian

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Oozes have hands?




of course, the evolution of the ooze gives us many options


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK

Crothian said:
			
		

> and it's all done with a single hand......



   It must be all knarly and swollen from writing 26,000 posts.Honestly, what do you write about for that many posts anyway?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> There's always the chance to stumble across those infamous "false friends" that look like they mean the same, but don't.
> 
> wo::where
> wer::who
> 
> "Waiter, when will I become my beefsteak?" - "I hope never, sir!"



 "I am a jelly doughnut!"


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean one pseudopod?




you don't have clearence for that information citizen


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I love how some particularly stupid etymologies still get passed around.  Like posh being an acronym for "Port Outward, Starboard Home".  M Kay.  Acronyms are a 20th century fad, not a 19th century one.
> 
> Or the ones of everyone's favourite cuss word.  "For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge" -- please; you'd have to be a 6th grader or a rock star before I'd forgive you for believing that.  Or the dimwits who claim it comes from Norman French, despite the fact that it can and long has been directly traced to Anglo-Saxon.  I mean, come ON, it's pretty darn obvious the word comes from German roots and not Latin...



Actually, now I want to start my own rumor about an etymology and see how far it spreads in ten years.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> of course, the evolution of the ooze gives us many options



Remember, he's advanced.


----------



## Crothian

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> It must be all knarly and swollen from writing 26,000 posts.Honestly, what do you write about for that many posts anyway?




well, they all didn't happen today you know?  Or this month...or even this year.  And I wriote about lots of things, but mosttly little puppies......


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember, he's advanced.




That was so 2 weeks ago.......

and no one understood what it was from anyway


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you don't have clearence for that information citizen



Sorry, I'll put the SRD back where I found it.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'll put the SRD back where I found it.




wrong game system actually.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> That was so 2 weeks ago.......



So it doesn't apply anymore?  You've devolved?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> wrong game system actually.....



Well, that's where I got it from.  Are you a different sort of ooze?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So it doesn't apply anymore?  You've devolved?




no, just ascended


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> "I am a jelly doughnut!"



Technically, adding -er to a city name *is *a legitimate to say that you are from that city. In some cases, it _can _get ambiguous. 

Which reminds me of an ad for sausages that "combine the best qualities of german sausages." The first comparison was to "Wiener Würstchen" - Vienna.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that's where I got it from.  Are you a different sort of ooze?




I'm a multi platform ooze that has been trasnlated into many systems.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm a multi platform ooze that has been trasnlated into many systems.



Great, you're the ooze version of JAVA.


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm a multi platform ooze that has been trasnlated into many systems.



So, in D&D terms.... you're the Plane of Shadows?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Great, you're the ooze version of JAVA.




not a big on coffee so nope


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, in D&D terms.... you're the Plane of Shadows?




only bigger


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Technically, adding -er to a city name *is *a legitimate to say that you are from that city. In some cases, it _can _get ambiguous.
> 
> Which reminds me of an ad for sausages that "combine the best qualities of german sausages." The first comparison was to "Wiener Würstchen" - Vienna.



 No, no, no!  I can not hear this thing!  JFK was calling himself a jelly doughnut!  I will not hear it any other way!!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu

He did, CZ, he did. 
In a way, at least.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He did, CZ, he did.
> In a way, at least.



 Good.  Man, that guy was a punk!  I will say no more lest Darkness go all moderatory all over me.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> uuf....
> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Right, that's about what those guys sound like.


----------



## Ashwyn

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I prefer sky blue, actually.  Or black.  Black is always nice.



Yeah, black is good.


----------



## Crothian

_ let the red crayon go ashwyn _


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, black is good.



Black is the new red.


----------



## Crothian

_ the black crayon meet with a fate that cannot be told jdvn1_


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ the black crayon meet with a fate that cannot be told jdvn1_



Oh, come on now.  What if I say _please_?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, come on now.  What if I say _please_?




_ then the magics of that word would coralate with jupiter opening a gateway to the past and present a picture worth the telling _


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ then the magics of that word would coralate with jupiter opening a gateway to the past and present a picture worth the telling _



Hm, actually, that sounds kind of worrying.  I like the planets where they are.  Maybe it's best I don't know whatever it is.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, actually, that sounds kind of worrying.  I like the planets where they are.  Maybe it's best I don't know whatever it is.




_ the planets are forever moveing never staying still_


----------



## Ashwyn

I see a red crayon and want it to turn black.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I see a red crayon and want it to turn black.



Turn off all the lights.

... There, it's black.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ the planets are forever moveing never staying still_



A _please_ won't change that, I'm guess?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Turn off all the lights.
> 
> ... There, it's black.




_ black is the absence of all light, but the colmination of all color _


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A _please_ won't change that, I'm guess?




_ not even for a jiffy _


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ black is the absence of all light, but the colmination of all color _



_color is the absorption of the opposite_


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ not even for a jiffy _



Hm, I might have to pull out the _pretty please_ for that one.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _color is the absorption of the opposite_




_ a man with your wallet laughs best _


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I might have to pull out the _pretty please_ for that one.




if a pretty please effected the gravitaional constant of the universe I'd have to say we are pretty screwed by now......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ a man with your wallet laughs best _



_money is the root of all evil_


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> if a pretty please effected the gravitaional constant of the universe I'd have to say we are pretty screwed by now......



According to the Hitchhiker's Guide, we're all screwed already.


----------



## Ashwyn

Q: What did the blue crayon say when the red crayon turned black?

A: Don't take that tone with me!


----------



## Jdvn1

... Pain.  Pain.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> According to the Hitchhiker's Guide, we're all screwed already.




well, that is my personal bible...even havea copy that is leather bound and people think it looks like a bible...really funny....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Pain.  Pain.




that's just the warn up act, wait for the poetry section of his routine


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, that is my personal bible...even havea copy that is leather bound and people think it looks like a bible...really funny....



Oh, I've seen those copies!  They're so cool.  I only have the ... what is, the blue cover one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's just the warn up act, wait for the poetry section of his routine



... What, is he a Vogon?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I've seen those copies!  They're so cool.  I only have the ... what is, the blue cover one.




I have a first printing of those covers, but I'm still hunting for a true first printing.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have a first printing of those covers, but I'm still hunting for a true first printing.....



I also have a buddy that has the entire TV series, from the BBC.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What, is he a Vogon?




Vogons are only the third worst in the universe.......


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I also have a buddy that has the entire TV series, from the BBC.




I've got that, it was sold here in the states in the 90's shouldn't be that hard to find


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Vogons are only the third worst in the universe.......



That doesn't bode well for us, does it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've got that, it was sold here in the states in the 90's shouldn't be that hard to find



I was hoping the movie would take after the show, but it seems like it won't.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That doesn't bode well for us, does it?




speakm for yourself, I've heard it and lived


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was hoping the movie would take after the show, but it seems like it won't.




no way it was going to.  when they do projects like these they have yto make them their own, no one really wants to re do someone else's work without their own touches and viusion in it as well


----------



## Jdvn1

So I'm the only one that's screwed.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So I'm the only one that's screwed.




imagine all the ways that that sentance would be a good thing to be said...and then remeber that the good version doesn't apply here....


...unless you play your cards right........


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, the silver lining...


----------



## Crothian

red, the theme of the thread is red......


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, my mistake.


----------



## Crothian

its okay, it happens..


----------



## MonsterMash

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ the planets are forever moveing never staying still_



Personally I'm just hoping that the stars are right soon


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've got that, it was sold here in the states in the 90's shouldn't be that hard to find




I love my DVDs of the tv series.  They are a happy.


----------



## MonsterMash

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I also have a buddy that has the entire TV series, from the BBC.



I don't have the TV series, but I have the original (vinyl) records of the HHGtG and Resturant at the End of the Universe.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I love my DVDs of the tv series.  They are a happy.



 Just got those off of Netflix.  My wife had never seen them.  We also got the extras disk -- first time I've ever done that with any DVD on Netflix -- which had parts as or more amusing than the shows themselves.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> red, the theme of the thread is red......



*hides black behind his back*

Yeah! Red is good.


----------



## Crothian

its the theme of the thread...not the god.....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Theme, god, same thing.


----------



## Jdvn1

We are slaves to the theme.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We are slaves to the theme.



 But not to staying on topic!

So what movie would you inflict on your worst enemy?  Me, I think it would be "Night of the Lepus".  For the Latin impaired, that's killer bunnie rabbits.  The special effects were not even as good as the killer bunny in the Holy Grail.  ~shudder~


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> But not to staying on topic!
> 
> So what movie would you inflict on your worst enemy?



Hm.  The Core.


----------



## Crothian

the Core wasn't that bad at all.  It wasn't good, but as far as bad movies go it doesn't rank anywhere close to the top.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm.  The Core.



 Ooo!  Evil.  I've never seen it, but it sure looks vile.  And I'm a guy who loves disaster flicks.  I have *paid money* to see the Towering Inferno because it was taking too long to show up on cable again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, I thought it was pretty horrible.  I mean, come on.  Unattainium?  A laser that can cut through anything?  Nuclear bombs to 'fix' the earth?

Don't worry, I don't think I gave away too much of the movie.  That's just what I remember offhand.

Jeez.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Just got those off of Netflix.  My wife had never seen them.  We also got the extras disk -- first time I've ever done that with any DVD on Netflix -- which had parts as or more amusing than the shows themselves.




I don't have an extras disk that I know of.  I bought it off of Amazon or at Best Buy (can't remember which).  I also have a taped copy off of our local PBS station from many years back.  It was fun to inflict it upon people who had never seem it.  Many expressed pain and fear.

Not sure I know what Netflix is.  I'm assuming an online store for movies (to download?).




			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So what movie would you inflict on your worst enemy?




Van Helsing


----------



## Jdvn1

With Netflix, you order movies and you receive them in the mail.  When you're done watching, you mail them back.  They provide everything you need.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I thought it was pretty horrible.  I mean, come on.  Unattainium?  A laser that can cut through anything?  Nuclear bombs to 'fix' the earth?
> 
> Don't worry, I don't think I gave away too much of the movie.  That's just what I remember offhand.
> 
> Jeez.




a force that controls action all through the universe, faster then light travel, armor that doesn't work, droids that never get hit, moon sized space stations..... :\


----------



## Jdvn1

But they try to explain it!  And it makes no sense!  It's one thing if it's futuristic, it's another if it's current.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But they try to explain it!  And it makes no sense!  It's one thing if it's futuristic, it's another if it's current.




my example wasn't futuristic, it happened a long time ago....

disaster movies are not supposed to make sense, not like most of the Bond equipment was fesible, or horror movies, or anything if you look at it enough.


----------



## Jdvn1

I always thought disaster movies made sense.  The disasters were possible, but unlikely.

The Core made negative sense.


----------



## fafhrd

There is in fact a worst movie of all time and its name is A*P*E
aka Attack of the Giant Horny Gorilla 

Watch it and DESPAIR!!!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I always thought disaster movies made sense.  The disasters were possible, but unlikely.
> 
> The Core made negative sense.




the core was a science fiction disaster movie.  it has the techno babble of sci fi, and the impending dome of a disaster movie.


----------



## Jdvn1

But it didn't have the futuristic feel of sci fi.

Regardless, I thought it was horrible.  No matter how you want to try to explain it.


----------



## Crothian

If I was really trying to switch your opinion I'd invite the writer behind that movie over here and let him do it


----------



## Jdvn1

Could I ask him for my money back?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Could I ask him for my money back?




you can ask......

he is member of EN World


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I know.  I've seen someone mention that before, but I don't know who.


----------



## Crothian

my only point on this was hollywood has done so many truely bad movies that the Core doesn't even rank there for me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, for me the Core does.  I can think of worse movies, but I have to try.


----------



## Crothian

batman 3, 4...super man 3,4...alien 3,4......


----------



## Jdvn1

Hah.

I was thinking Open Water.


----------



## fafhrd

Crothian said:
			
		

> alien 3......




Please tell me you threw that one in by mistake.


----------



## Jdvn1

fafhrd said:
			
		

> Please tell me you threw that one in by mistake.



You didn't say _pretty_ please...


----------



## fafhrd

Pretty please, whatever it takes.  Just excise the abomination!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Hmm... got home and checked my DVD. I do have a disc 2. imagine that.  Never looked.

I think I shall count myself lucky that I have not seen any of the movies you are talking about.  My bad movie sensor is fairly good, most of the time.

It steered me wrong with the semi-recent animated Sinbad movie.  Boy was that horrible.  The other recently seen bad movies, i blame on orchid.  She rented Van Helsing and Jersey Girl.  I actually sat through Jersey Girl cause I was sick, i think.  That was a mistake.  I didn't sit through all of Van Helsing (which was not a mistake).


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah.
> 
> I was thinking Open Water.




never saw it but I believe you, had zero interest in that movie


----------



## Crothian

fafhrd said:
			
		

> Please tell me you threw that one in by mistake.




no mistake there, honest


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> never saw it but I believe you, had zero interest in that movie



That movie is like the Conversions forum on a slow day.


----------



## Crothian

the latest bad movie I saw were the 2 guys who went to White astle, and the zombie movie that used to be a video game the second one though the first was pretty bas as well...Resident Evil 2, that's it!!


----------



## MonsterMash

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So what movie would you inflict on your worst enemy?



Showgirls


----------



## MonsterMash

Crothian said:
			
		

> the latest bad movie I saw were the 2 guys who went to White Castle



This side of the atlantic they're releasing it as Harold and Kumar get the munchies as we don't have White Castle.


----------



## Ashwyn

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> This side of the atlantic they're releasing it as Harold and Kumar get the munchies as we don't have White Castle.



That's a rather spoileresque title.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> batman 3, 4...super man 3,4...alien 3,4......



Even worse: Highlander >1.

*declares victory*


----------



## Xath

NO SCHOOL TODAY!!!!

And it's on the "threat" of snow.  This has never happened.  The university usually doesn't close when there's 8 inches on the ground.

...Except the last time that happened, a bunch of people in wheelchairs couldn't make it up the ice-covered slope to the dining hall, and there were a bunch of accidents, turnovers, and alot of bad press.  Guess they're trying to avoid that this year.

First snow day of the year!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> the latest bad movie I saw were the 2 guys who went to White astle,




I loved that move -  Dude Wheres My Car with brains.   It was like a two hour commercial for white castles and pot.   I went to see it with a friend from HS, and then we had to figure out which of the two we were going to go get afterward.   It was the first time I had ever eaten at WC  in the daylight.  The greasy smell makes my wife naucious and always has, so I dont go there very often.  Well that and the food is really bad. 

My last Bad  movie was ST: nemisis - borrowed from Library.  
movie " I look just like you, only younger, and with a different nose."
Me (Yelling) "you do not, you look like Weasly, with fat lips."


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Even worse: Highlander >1.
> 
> *declares victory*




I liked the TV series, did they really make other movies? I thought that was a story told to scare children


----------



## Darkness

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I liked the TV series,



 Yeah, it was ok.


			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> did they really make other movies? I thought that was a story told to scare children



Hm. Let me think...



		Code:
	

404 information not found
Scarred for life error


No, I don't think they did.


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So what movie would you inflict on your worst enemy?




The Perry Rhodan movie.

Then again, not even my worst enemies deserve such a fate.


And the move doesn't exist. NO, it doesn't! NONONO!

AAGHHH!!! THE MEMORY!! IT BURNS!!! AAAAHHH!!!!!


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I loved that move -  Dude Wheres My Car with brains.   It was like a two hour commercial for white castles and pot.   I went to see it with a friend from HS, and then we had to figure out which of the two we were going to go get afterward.   It was the first time I had ever eaten at WC  in the daylight.  The greasy smell makes my wife naucious and always has, so I dont go there very often.  Well that and the food is really bad.




Just one of those movies that us who never dived into drug culture don't understand and I'm happy for that.....


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Even worse: Highlander >1.
> 
> *declares victory*




not true, Highlander 4 was actually ok.  Highlander 2 was interesting if you ignore the fact it says Highlander one it.  And highlander 3 was poretty much Highlander redone.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> not true



 Is too.  Can't comment on Highlander 4, but apart from that my point stands.


----------



## Cyberzombie

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Showgirls



 Ooo, you're EVIL!  I actually watched that piece of crap in the theatre.    Full price, even.  I was flipping around channels one night and came across that... thing...  Fortunately, it was at the funniest part, where they're "having sex" in the pool (I put that in quotes because it is impossible for human bodies to actually interlock in that position).  Comedy Gold!

Doesn't make up for the pain of the rest of that movie.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> If I was really trying to switch your opinion I'd invite the writer behind that movie over here and let him do it



 Bring him on!    Better yet, send him to Nutkinland so I can REALLY give him the beating he deserves...


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Bring him on!    Better yet, send him to Nutkinland so I can REALLY give him the beating he deserves...



It would've been a better movie if it was about the first three D&D books.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It would've been a better movie if it was about the first three D&D books.



 It would have been a better movie if it used the phone book as a script.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> It would have been a better movie if it used the phone book as a script.



 

True, but then the name wouldn't make sense either.  I'm trying to salvage _something_ from the movie.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Bring him on!    Better yet, send him to Nutkinland so I can REALLY give him the beating he deserves...




so you can type curses and verbally beat him up?  Ya, that's something I'd ask him to do.... :\


----------



## Crothian

Showgirls you could at least fast forward to certain scenes and mute it......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> so you can type curses and verbally beat him up?  Ya, that's something I'd ask him to do.... :\



 You're no fun.  

Nothing in Showgirls makes up for the pain of the rest of it.  Gah!


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You're no fun.
> 
> Nothing in Showgirls makes up for the pain of the rest of it.  Gah!




that's what you get for watching the rest of it......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Gina Gershin was the only hot chick in the movie.  If it had had HER as the main character, it would have had some redeeming value.


----------



## Crothian

but it was Jessie from Saved by the Bell......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> but it was Jessie from Saved by the Bell......



 Since I never watched that shows, I never had the hots for her.  And her cuteness was gone by the time Showgirls rolled around.


----------



## Crothian

not that you actually missed anything but that was my single interest in Showgirls.


----------



## Darkness

Showgirls would have been better with zombies.

_Everything_ is better with zombies.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darkness said:
			
		

> Showgirls would have been better with zombies.
> 
> _Everything_ is better with zombies.



 If they had eaten the entire cast -- except Gina Gershin -- before the movie started, *that* would be a good movie.  :insert win smiley here:


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Showgirls would have been better with zombies.
> 
> _Everything_ is better with zombies.



If every movie had robot zombie pirate ninja Showgirls, it might get old.

_Might_.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If every movie had robot zombie pirate ninja Showgirls, it might get old.
> 
> _Might_.




I'm willing to take that chance


----------



## Darkness

Preach it, Crothian, preach it...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm willing to take that chance



 Sounds like a reasonable thing to do to me.


----------



## Angcuru

I'm in a really really really good mood!  

How's everybody?


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I'm in a really really really good mood!
> 
> How's everybody?




I'm thinking of ways of crushing your good mood, so I';m doing fine!!


----------



## Angcuru

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of ways of crushing your good mood, so I';m doing fine!!



Unless you can keep me from making $37 an hour this summer, there ain't much you can do!


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Unless you can keep me from making $37 an hour this summer, there ain't much you can do!




not bad, what kinda job did you land?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Crothian said:
			
		

> not true, Highlander 4 was actually ok.




Was Highlander 4 Endgame?  It was okay.  I was a fan of the tv series, but have never seen the other movies.  Sure, it once again completely rewrote the story of the original Highlander movie, but I like Duncan better than Connor anyway.

Connor is far too mopey.


----------



## Angcuru

Construction job, government contracts to build schools.  I'll probably be doing carpentry, since I'm a better woodworker than a laborer and I have a keen eye for detail, and I'm a perfectionist to boot.

If I work full time in  the summmer, that'll be about 13 grand after taxes to live off of during my time at college.


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Construction job, government contracts to build schools.  I'll probably be doing carpentry, since I'm a better woodworker than a laborer and I have a keen eye for detail, and I'm a perfectionist to boot.
> 
> If I work full time in  the summmer, that'll be about 13 grand after taxes to live off of during my time at college.




you should come up for Gen Con......


----------



## Angcuru

gen con is during the summer, when I shall be working.


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> gen con is during the summer, when I shall be working.




late august, take a little time off...make you feel good......


----------



## Steve Jung

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Construction job, government contracts to build schools.  I'll probably be doing carpentry, since I'm a better woodworker than a laborer and I have a keen eye for detail, and I'm a perfectionist to boot.
> 
> If I work full time in  the summmer, that'll be about 13 grand after taxes to live off of during my time at college.



Hope you're not building these.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Unless you can keep me from making $37 an hour this summer, there ain't much you can do!



 Wanna adopt me?


----------



## Angcuru

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hope you're not building these.



 


			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Wanna adopt me?


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hope you're not building these.




Maybe he'll get super powers......


----------



## Darkness

So, Crothian... How do you like seeing a Hivemind thread hit 1,736 posts?


----------



## Crothian

I want the posts to overtake the views of PC's story hour........


----------



## Knight Otu

That's ... a challenge.


CR 500, as a rough guess. Start making new characters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Nah, we just need a really good Rogue to sneak up on PC's SH thread and drop a decimal point in front of the number.

He'll never be the wiser...
Did I just say my plan out loud?  Shoot...


----------



## Knight Otu

And don't forget that PC always has an _eye _on this thread.
*Tries not to look at Darkness directly.*


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> I want the posts to overtake the views of PC's story hour........



I think that's more posts than every single forum apart from GD has in total.

Speaking of forums...
OT has 50,347 posts.
This thread has 1,741 - or 3.46% of the forum's total. It's a start, no?


----------



## Jdvn1

How many posts in all of the forums?


----------



## Knight Otu

> Threads: 112,708, Posts: 1,973,020, Members: 27,800





Spoiler



...


----------



## Jdvn1

So the OT forum only has 2.55% of all the posts?

We're slacking, guys.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So the OT forum only has 2.55% of all the posts?
> 
> We're slacking, guys.



Yeah. In comparison, RPG.net's OT forum, Tangency, has like 2/3 of the site's total posts.


----------



## Jdvn1

I guess EN World is just more slim.

"Do these posts make me look fat?"


----------



## Mercule

Darkness said:
			
		

> So, Crothian... How do you like seeing a Hivemind thread hit 1,736 posts?




It bothers me when a single thread even comes close to rivalling my personal post count.  Hmm...  I wonder where this thread would rank on the users list.


----------



## Mercule

Mercule said:
			
		

> It bothers me when a single thread even comes close to rivalling my personal post count. Hmm... I wonder where this thread would rank on the users list.




Found it.  Somewhere on page 10 (of 848).  Which means more than ~98.8% of the registered users.


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> Maybe he'll get super powers......



Cool. He'll need a nickname now.


----------



## Darkness

Mercule said:
			
		

> It bothers me when a single thread even comes close to rivalling my personal post count.



 Yeah. I think a few threads in our PbP forums might have been even longer. Might; I'm not sure.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Cool. He'll need a nickname now.




While it might be taken...Cancer Man


----------



## ASH

Holy crap this has gotten big. Hows all in the hive today>


----------



## Greylock

Oh, I'm dandy. How are you, Ash? Hangin' in there,  I hope. Gots my little sticks all lined up and ready to go for the day. I *heart* my little sticksies.

BTW, I was all charged up and ready to vote in the poll below. Drat. Well, at any rate,  I was always a Martha Quinn fan. Yep, that means I vote Mary Ann in Gilligan polls, too.


----------



## Evilhalfling

gertlings Ash, 

just fine, school is undercontrol and one tabletop + 1 (of2) PbP games are cooking along. 
made French toast for the first time this morning, I cook, but dont like most FT 
my mother and law made some I liked, an I finally got around to trying it, 

aside from setting off my smoke alarm, (just noise) burning my hand on the pan, and swearing like a sailor (normal for me cooking)  it went well


----------



## Crothian

Basketball and reviews...it must be Sunday


----------



## the Jester

Argh, I'm going to have to complain about the neighbors, with their storage shed worth of crap all over the balcony and their getting the cops called all the time and thier goddamn shouting at each other from their 2nd-story apartment to the parking lot.  Rrrr, makin' me pissed off.  It doesn't help that dude came over 2 a.m., knocked on my door and asked if I had any weed...   RRRRR!    

Anyway, hello Hive, g'morning, how are all of you?

Edit: the term for someone like that is a _chudneighbor._


----------



## randomling

*thunk*

Hey Hive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yo!  Everyone doing well, I hope?  Well, barring annoying neighbors...


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yo!  Everyone doing well, I hope?



 Yeah, doing well, _feeling_ at least mostly well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Why's that, sick?  I was sick a couple weeks ago -- there seems to be some cold thing going around in these parts.


----------



## Crothian

must be a nasty one to spread across the internet like that......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> must be a nasty one to spread across the internet like that......



Well, it might've been a flu virus, and computers get viruses... maybe my computer's contagious.


----------



## Crothian

you have the Taphiod Mary of computers


----------



## Jdvn1

Yikes, you'd never be able to tell by looking.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why's that, sick?



 Nah, I'm fortunately just a little exhausted and some recent food might not have been very good for me, is all.


----------



## Jdvn1

I imagine people in Vienna eating nothing but sausage.  I'm sure it isn't true, but it's an amusing image.  That's what you get, though, for eating things other than sausage!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I imagine people in Vienna eating nothing but sausage.  I'm sure it isn't true, but it's an amusing image.  That's what you get, though, for eating things other than sausage!




Ya, if he'd eat sausage, any sausage he'd obviously feel better.


----------



## Darkness

Hahaha. I think most of us don't actually eat very much sausage.
Of course, you're right that, being a vegetarian, I don't it eat at all.

Also, Wiener Schnitzel is more stereotypically Viennese than sausages.


----------



## Crothian

What exactly is Wiener Schnitzelthen?  I've heard of it but really couldn't say what it relaly is.


----------



## Darkness

Sorry, as a vegetarian I'm not a good information source for meat products. Especially when it comes to describing them in languages other than my own.

Best I can do is a Google Image Search:
http://images.google.com/images?q=wiener schnitzel&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Darkness

Dictionary.com definition of Schnitzel:



> A thin cutlet of veal, usually seasoned, that is dipped in batter and fried.



 I know that's how you prepare it, at least.


----------



## Crothian

Know your Enemy, Darkness.  You must learn.  So, why are you a vegitarian?  I'm not asking to harp about it, many friends are and my brother is.  I'm just always curiuous as to the reason people do this.  I've heard some very odd ones.


----------



## Darkness

When I was little, like, 5 years old, I decided I didn't want to eat nice animals.

I've always been a vegetarian since then but nowadays, one of my main reasons is instead that I simply find dead flesh way too distasteful to change my ways. Not that I want to change, anyway. Adding further weight to this is sheer habit. I haven't eaten meat in 20+ years so it's just not a part of who I am, or want to be.

And I know enough about my enemy to get by - just not enough to explain it in a different language.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi Hive. What's happening?


----------



## Crothian

wow, that;'s early.  Where your parents vegetarians or other people you know?

and, umm, cows really aren't that nice....


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Hive. What's happening?




just waiting for someone in my Paranoia game to grow a pair a shoot someone....

actually watching TV, doing reviews, havign a late dinner.....normal Sunday stuff


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, that;'s early.  Where your parents vegetarians or other people you know?



 Nah, they all eat meat. I just was an unusual kid - and not always to my benefit, either.


> and, umm, cows really aren't that nice....



 Maybe, but I was a city kid. I didn't have any real-life experience with cows at that age.


----------



## Crothian

Was it easy to do?  I know being a vegitarian now is much easier then it was in the states 20 years ago, especially where I grew up.  We weren't on a farm, but close to them and meat was just the way of life.


----------



## Darkness

I'd have to ask my mom but I think it wasn't difficult. Vienna is city of 2 million, a national capital, and a tourist mecca. As such, it's a very consumer-oriented place so finding stuff for me to eat wasn't a problem. I think I ate a lot of bread and noodles back then. Fruit as well. Other things too, but I can't recall exactly what right now.


----------



## Greylock

Crothian said:
			
		

> just waiting for someone in my Paranoia game to grow a pair a shoot someone....




So, here I sit, reading this some hour or so after finally taking aim at, uhhhmmmm, Jennifer is...., uhmmmmm, Silvermoon? Losing my place already  ;p...

Must find little chew sticks, my precious little Tea Tree sticks...


----------



## Greylock

Darkness said:
			
		

> I think I ate a lot of bread and noodles back then. Fruit as well.




Probably has something to do with your obvious prejudice against Martha Quinn.


----------



## Crothian

Greylock said:
			
		

> So, here I sit, reading this some hour or so after finally taking aim at, uhhhmmmm, Jennifer is...., uhmmmmm, Silvermoon? Losing my place already  ;p...
> 
> Must find little chew sticks, my precious little Tea Tree sticks...




no, shoot someone...or better yet, shoot the Warbot...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'd have to ask my mom but I think it wasn't difficult. Vienna is city of 2 million, a national capital, and a tourist mecca. As such, it's a very consumer-oriented place so finding stuff for me to eat wasn't a problem. I think I ate a lot of bread and noodles back then. Fruit as well. Other things too, but I can't recall exactly what right now.



Yeah, I've heard it easier the earlier you do it.  I have a few friends that are vegetarians.  One 'started' about three years ago and keeps floundering back and forth.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, shoot someone...or better yet, shoot the Warbot...




No, No you paint the warbot, and hang fuzzy dice on it 

Watching a rules laywer playing paranoia for the first time = fun  
getting shot by my wife's Character for not being happy = also fun


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> No, No you paint the warbot, and hang fuzzy dice on it
> 
> Watching a rules laywer playing paranoia for the first time = fun
> getting shot by my wife's Character for not being happy = also fun




no rules layers in the group.  Just one guy who's played before and 5 who haven't.  And only one of them doesn't seem to get it, and another that rarely posts.  

Right now they are in briefing with two of them looking to be proven commies but no one is killing them...sigh.....


----------



## ASH

I understad what you are talking about meat being part of life. I did grow up on a farm, and close to animals everyday. Eating them is actually more normal then eating fruit... I do love my beef. Nasty cows.

Besides that I got off work early to day and cant sleep, jazzed up on caffinee and nicotine...I need to get some happy sticks like Greylock.


----------



## Ashwyn

ASH said:
			
		

> I understad what you are talking about meat being part of life. I did grow up on a farm, and close to animals everyday. Eating them is actually more normal then eating fruit... I do love my beef. Nasty cows.
> 
> Besides that I got off work early to day and cant sleep, jazzed up on caffinee and nicotine...I need to get some happy sticks like Greylock.



And I need to have some caffeine, so I can stay up all day today and sleep at night again. This nocturnal stuff is getting ridiculous.


----------



## ASH

Well, Nocturnal is my life so I understand the need for caffinee...


----------



## Ashwyn

ASH said:
			
		

> Well, Nocturnal is my life so I understand the need for caffinee...



Nocturnal seems to be my natural sleep cycle, but I don't get good quality sleep with it so it's really messing with me. But I also can't stay up as long when I sleep at night. It's very weird.


----------



## Maldur

My horoscope said it would be a boring day.....why do these thing write the truth once in a while ( and only on the bad things)


----------



## Darkness

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Nocturnal seems to be my natural sleep cycle, but I don't get good quality sleep with it so it's really messing with me.



Yeah. I'm nocturnal too and also slightly hyperactive or something. Like, 19 hours awake vs. 5 sleeping isn't uncommon. Even when I sleep more, it doesn't help much because I'm overexerting myself so much when awake.

Thus, I'm rarely well-rested.


----------



## Greylock

ASH said:
			
		

> I need to get some happy sticks like Greylock.




I love my little sticksies. Have I mentioned that yet? Uhhmmm, sticksies. And since this has come 'round to ENWorld, I should give mad props to alsih0 for introducing me to them. He brought the Tea Tree sticks to a session many moons back, and when I started jonesing something fierce last week I remembered them. Alsih20 iz da man for bringing me and my precious sticksies together.


----------



## Cyberzombie

19 hours awake and 5 asleep?  I know that one.  But in my case it's a disease called "children"...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lots of people have had weird sleep schedules.

I believe Leonardo DaVinci and... shoot, someone else... anyway, they'd sleep for 20 minutes every hour.  40 minutes awake, 20 minutes sleeping.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Now *that* is some excessive power napping!


----------



## AGGEMAM

Maldur said:
			
		

> My horoscope said it would be a boring day.....why do these thing write the truth once in a while ( and only on the bad things)




Because you more readily notice the bad things.


----------



## ASH

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> 19 hours awake and 5 asleep?  I know that one.  But in my case it's a disease called "children"...




Second'd.

Between the overnight job and kids i am lucky to get 4 hrs a day.  But what the hay... i'll sleep when I am dead right!


----------



## Darrin Drader

Oh so this has turned into the kids are "wonderful" thread. OK, I'll play. This weekend my youngest got the flu. I was so looking forward to this last weekend. I had an article to write, and I just needed some rest. So my 1 year old, who just got over the chicken pox that she got from a vaccination, came down with the flu. She was crying and puking all night Friday (causing me to miss a good chunk of Battlestar Galactica ), sick all day Saturday, up all night Saturday night, and then finally her fever broke on Sunday morning at about 6:00 in the morning. That was 2 hours before my oldest woke up. The whole time I had to deal with puking and/or liquid diarrhea. That meant lots of washing clothes. The smell in her room was awful. Thankfully she started to get better just in time for me to go back to work. Yay!


----------



## ASH

My kids are pretty easy actually. I have an almost 2 year old that really is gentic copy of the tasmanian devil... then a 5 year old that is overly whiney and insecure with psorasis.  Mostly its the hours I work that cause issues for me. I work from 10pm to 7am, come home in time to get them cereal and get my husband off to his own job. Then clean, and play with the kids until there, or at least the youngest one's nap at 4pm... By the time he wakes up my husband is home. So i sleep, on average from 4pm to 9pm... about 5 hrs. The weekends are better but i have to choose between quality time with my husband or sleep. 

I am used to it now.. but sometimes i get kind of wore down.


----------



## Cyberzombie

I know the 2 year old Tasmanian devil thing!  Whirling engine of destruction.

My kids don't get sick much, which does lead to an interesting problem: they freak out when they do.  My son is getting over a cold and he has been a total terror.  No fever, just runny nose and sore throat.  And he acts like it's the end of the world.


----------



## ASH

Thats how my oldest is. Just hates being sick. My youngest is always sick. It seems like he has a constant running nose and cough...  

Suprisingly my husband is way better then I am when we get sick. He is great, doesnt whine and try's not to be a burden.  Sweet man.


----------



## Angcuru

I used to get kinda sick all the time, but now I almost never get sick, but when I do, I get SICK.


----------



## Ashwyn

Just popping in to say hi. It's been now almost 23 hours since I last slept. I'm feeling the inebriation of sleeplessness. It's not so much fun, but it's better than the lack of sleep hurtsies. Someone invent something that makes it so people don't have to sleep already! Like that thing in Chrono Trigger. That was cool. Tacos were made for dinner, but I'm too tired to eat. I bet I'm going to sleep for like 14 hours again. But at least I'll wake up in the morning.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey. Hey. What's up everyone?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Just popping in to say hi. It's been now almost 23 hours since I last slept. I'm feeling the inebriation of sleeplessness. It's not so much fun, but it's better than the lack of sleep hurtsies. Someone invent something that makes it so people don't have to sleep already! Like that thing in Chrono Trigger. That was cool. Tacos were made for dinner, but I'm too tired to eat. I bet I'm going to sleep for like 14 hours again. But at least I'll wake up in the morning.



What was it called, the Energizer or something?  Dude, that thing isn't real.

Get a Ring of Sustenance.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Watching "Once More with Feeling," explaining the 'diseases from a chumash tribe' reference to guedo, and getting ready for work.

Major bah to the last part.  Big snow storm coming and all.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What was it called, the Energizer or something?  Dude, that thing isn't real.
> 
> Get a Ring of Sustenance.



But it takes a week to work. He needs food now.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Watching "Once More with Feeling," explaining the 'diseases from a chumash tribe' reference to guedo, and getting ready for work.
> 
> Major bah to the last part.  Big snow storm coming and all.



That sucks. It's still snowing here.


----------



## Greylock

Just finished watching the pilot episode of The Greatest American Hero. Better than I remember it, but I completely forgot about Eddie and the Cruisers. THAT part's aged poorly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> But it takes a week to work. He needs food now.



What's what Foresight is for!


----------



## Crothian

Greylock said:
			
		

> Just finished watching the pilot episode of The Greatest American Hero. Better than I remember it, but I completely forgot about Eddie and the Cruisers. THAT part's aged poorly.




THis on my wishlist of DVDs to get.....


----------



## Maldur

Feel sick, but Im at work.

People are being cheerfull, and give me errors and bugs before I even got my coffee.
Damn thing is, I need to get some energy before I can even consider doing the drive home.


----------



## the Jester

Evening, Hive!  Just got home a lil bit ago, started musing about Crothian and... well... here we are.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's what Foresight is for!



Can I learn that move? Do I have to evolve first?


----------



## Greylock

Crothian said:
			
		

> THis on my wishlist of DVDs to get.....




Watched the pilot and the 1st episode last night. It really has held up better than I hoped. As you probably guessed from the other thread, I'm a strange person in that I have absolutely no use for cable teevee, and not much more for broadcast teevee. Haven't seen TGAH reruns, so this is the first time I've seen it since it left the air. Man, I was starting to suffer some pretty hard-core high school flashbacks by the end of the pilot. Had to step away from the television and splash some water on my face. And pour a tumbler  of wine...


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Can I learn that move? Do I have to evolve first?



It has a lot of prereq's, so it's a tough move.  I'm sure Cro can tell you about his magical girl clothing change cutscene some other time.


----------



## Crothian

you can tell a lot about a guy by how he strangles you


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can tell a lot about a guy by how he strangles you



Words of wisdom...


----------



## Angcuru

Wisdom indeed...


----------



## Crothian

not quite bowser and blue, but they are a good group


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Watching "Once More with Feeling," explaining the 'diseases from a chumash tribe' reference to guedo, and getting ready for work.
> 
> Major bah to the last part.  Big snow storm coming and all.



 I wish we'd get some precipitation here.  It's so dry the skin is cracking between my fingers and my lips are chapped beyond belief.  And I haven't gone out much, either!  But we get nothing but 40s and 50s and dry for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Crothian

you can have this inch of snow we got


----------



## Jdvn1

It's like in the 70s or 80s here.  Maybe we can pool our weathers and get a happy medium?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can have this inch of snow we got



 I'll take it, but only if it's wet, fluffy snow.  The dry powdery stuff we usually get doesn't do much to help with the humidity.

I only want 30% humidity for a while.  I'm not asking for much...


----------



## Crothian

and the thread gets threatened....


----------



## Greylock

How so? I don't recall mentioning pie. That's usually the cue...


----------



## Crothian

it was done so in a super secret forum by he who cannot be mentioned.....


----------



## Greylock

Uhmmmm, this isn't a democracy? *Gasp!*

Well, I haven't lived, slept and eaten in this thread quite to the same extent as some, but it seems to have run it's course. At least two, maybe three folks spammed to 1k contributed in such a way as to reach 1000 posts that bettered the forum.


----------



## Crothian

alas, this place is like Alpha Complex......just nicer


----------



## Greylock

_*Chews on that thought for a while*_

Mmm, alright, I'll give ya the "nicer" bit.


----------



## Crothian

they don't have people fight to the death for their ammusement...least not in the main forums anyway....


----------



## Greylock

It has a way of spicing things up. Every forum should consider it.


----------



## Crothian

not all, just the out of the way ones so people who wander in accidently get a surprise


----------



## Greylock

Don't lie. You came across the forum Ascarel and I used to frequent.


----------



## Crothian

I was around before that was even created....


----------



## Greylock

Well, I do imagine you are older than six.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ooze years are different from human years.


----------



## Crothian

Greylock said:
			
		

> Well, I do imagine you are older than six.




you'd think that.....


----------



## AGGEMAM

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can have this inch of snow we got




And you can have the 15 inches that fell last night, top that with 25 inches that fell during the weekend. Here I was thinking that spring was just around the corner.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> and the thread gets threatened....



 I expected it to get shut down way back at 800, actually.  The fact that it is still open continues to amaze me.  

Greylock: You're just jealous.


----------



## Crothian

we are the server test I think


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> and the thread gets threatened....



4 w's for you - Where, how, why, who?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> we are the server test I think



 Great.  Well, on their own heads be it!  If we break the server, it is *their* fault for not stopping us.


----------



## Crothian

ya, that'll work as out defense when they ban you. .....


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, that'll work as out defense when they ban you. .....



 They can't ban me any more than they can ban you.  You're too much of a part of a board, and I'm like that annoying grandparent that no one can quite get up the courage to smother in his/her sleep...


----------



## Jdvn1

So the rest of us are just going to be banned?  Great.


----------



## Crothian

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> They can't ban me any more than they can ban you.  You're too much of a part of a board, and I'm like that annoying grandparent that no one can quite get up the courage to smother in his/her sleep...




ya right, start misbehaving around here and either of us will get banned.  I have no illusion that my ass will be out the door if I do something wrong that deserves banning


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So the rest of us are just going to be banned?  Great.



 Well, if you've voted for P Kitty for the Ennies judges, you're safe.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So the rest of us are just going to be banned?  Great.




why do you think we have the little people around?  They take the shots that are meant for us.......


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya right, start misbehaving around here and either of us will get banned.  I have no illusion that my ass will be out the door if I do something wrong that deserves banning



 You need to lighten up, mang.  Almost sounds like you're taking this seriously.  

I'm serious, though, when I say that if this thread causes any problems, it ain't our fault.  They have the power to close it, not us.  We expected 'em to close it.  If anything bad happens, it is on THEIR  heads, not ours.


----------



## Crothian

I know, we have zero power, they hold all the cards.  I've been trying for years to get some or just one of those damn cards but they won't let go......


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> why do you think we have the little people around?  They take the shots that are meant for us.......



You did make sure they all have levels in "Human Shield", did you?




Wait, what do I have there on my character sheet?...


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You did make sure they all have levels in "Human Shield", did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what do I have there on my character sheet?...



 "Dwarven Defender."  It's the polite term for "Meat Shield" or "Monster Snack".


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, if you've voted for P Kitty for the Ennies judges, you're safe.



Ah.  Um.  *cough*  Actually, I figured he had enough votes.  

Looks like I'm the first in line to be kicked out.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah.  Um.  *cough*  Actually, I figured he had enough votes.
> 
> Looks like I'm the first in line to be kicked out.




wow, don't we think highly of ourselves?  first in line... please, you're at least 5th.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, don't we think highly of ourselves?  first in line... please, you're at least 5th.....



Cool, maybe they'll get bored after the first four!


----------



## Crothian

or they'll learn that they like it and know how to better draw it out


----------



## Steve Jung

Someone getting banned?


----------



## Crothian

only if we get lucky


----------



## Jdvn1

We?


----------



## Crothian

ya, your number 5, but he ranks number two....


----------



## Darkness

Heh. I just spent most of the last two days fighting a nasty Trojan and then cleaning up after it. Haxdoor-L. Nasty stuff. Resets your computer when you run virus-scanning software or try to clear your temporary internet files and prevents you from updating some anti-virus programs and Windows.

I learned a lot thanks to it, though. Nothing better than learning by doing, ya know?


----------



## ReignMan

Thats why no one got banned - PC was temporarily Blind and Armless......

Ok bad joke!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Resets your computer when you run virus-scanning software or try to clear your temporary internet files and prevents you from updating some anti-virus programs and Windows.



 I had a similar virus once, but besides this its primary function was to make my keyboard click on the 16th day of each month.   It didn't have any other negative effects. 
there are some mighty whimsical hackers out there, along with the maliginent ones.


----------



## Greylock

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Greylock: You're just jealous.




I'm sorry, but did I miss something?


----------



## Darkness

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I had a similar virus once, but besides this its primary function was to make my keyboard click on the 16th day of each month.   It didn't have any other negative effects.
> there are some mighty whimsical hackers out there, along with the maliginent ones.



Mine installed spyware and such and possibly tried to enable its owner to get into my computer. (Not that he likely could anyway; my firewall is an external, router-based one and its settings can't be affected in any way from my computer. It's set to let nobody in, no matter the circumstances.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I just spent most of the last two days fighting a nasty Trojan and then cleaning up after it. Haxdoor-L. Nasty stuff. Resets your computer when you run virus-scanning software or try to clear your temporary internet files and prevents you from updating some anti-virus programs and Windows.
> 
> I learned a lot thanks to it, though. Nothing better than learning by doing, ya know?



So what'd you end up doing?


----------



## Darkness

I kept it off-balance with 4 different anti-virus/spyware programs and then killed it manually. A Google search on an uninfected computer told me what the names of its files are so I could track them down and slaughter them. I also manually deleted contents of the temp internet files folder. I also got a few anti-virus program updates with the help of another computer. At last, my weapons were sufficient to defeat it.

It still left some damages to my OS, though. Turns out it had destroyed the content of the Hosts file. Which is kinda like an address book for computers. Usually, it contains only the localhost address (the same for all computers) but you can also store other IP addresses in it to access the corresponding web sites faster - or block them, depending on exactly what you enter. Haven't tried it yet myself, though, and it's also problematic when the site in question changes its IP address ('cause the browser will of course still look for it under the address you told it).
Windows Update apparently needs it to be intact. A friendly Brit in rpg.net told me that the symptoms I described to him indicated that checking on this file would be a good idea. So I did it.

I also installed Firefox and, when I was done fixing Windows Update, about 40 Windows updates. (And that even though I already installed a lot a few days ago.)
Firefox seems to be a pretty cool browser so far, BTW.


----------



## Darkness

I kept it off-balance with 4 different anti-virus/spyware programs and then killed it manually. A Google search on an uninfected computer told me what the names of its files are so I could track them down and slaughter them. I also manually deleted contents of the temp internet files folder. I also got a few anti-virus program updates with the help of another computer. At last, my weapons were sufficient to defeat it.

It still left some damages to my OS, though. Turns out it had destroyed the content of the Hosts file. Which is kinda like an address book for computers. Usually, it contains only the localhost address (the same for all computers) but you can also store site names with their IP addresses in it to access the corresponding web sites faster - or block them, depending on exactly what you enter. Haven't tried it yet myself, though, and it's also problematic when the site in question changes its IP address ('cause the browser will of course still look for it under the address you told it).
Windows Update apparently needs it to be intact. A friendly Brit in rpg.net told me that the symptoms I described to him indicated that checking on this file would be a good idea. So I did it.

I also installed Firefox and, when I was done fixing Windows Update, about 40 Windows updates. (And that even though I already installed a lot a few days ago.)
Firefox seems to be a pretty cool browser so far, BTW.


----------



## Jdvn1

Man, sounds nasty.  Trojans tend to be, though.  Maybe I should update Windows now...


----------



## ReignMan

Firefox is extremley slick - Where I work it is actually being touted by IT departments as a solution when IE falls over or run's slowly.


----------



## Darkness

Yep, it was nasty indeed.

It took me two days (with 8-10 hours of work per day) to completely clean up my computer. I'm not a 1337 uber hax0r but I'm not exactly an inexperienced computer and internet user either, _and_ I realized immediately on infection what was happening. I also had 3 anti-virus programs on my computer at the time and easily managed to get a fourth. Further, I had access to two other computers so could I do a lot of Google searching without risk, testing, downloading updates, etc.
A typical user would have been pretty screwed. Though formatting the HD and starting from scratch always works, of course.

BTW, it happened during a Google image search. I clicked on a random search result. The site didn't really load but my computer started working a lot. I rapidly closed the connection but it had still sent me the damn Trojan and a whole lot of spyware.
If I understand correctly, Win XP Service Pack 2 protects against this method of infection. Not using IE easily might as well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Though formatting the HD and starting from scratch always works, of course.



Depends on the Trojan, I think.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> BTW, it happened during a Google image search. I clicked on a random search result. The site didn't really load but my computer started working a lot. I rapidly closed the connection but it had still sent me the damn Trojan and a whole lot of spyware.
> If I understand correctly, Win XP Service Pack 2 protects against this method of infection. Not using IE easily might as well.



Wow, maybe Google should be informed about that?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah.  Um.  *cough*  Actually, I figured he had enough votes.
> 
> Looks like I'm the first in line to be kicked out.



 I didn't vote for him, either.  Same reason.  

Darkness: I did vote for you, mang!  Not that it seems to have helped any.    Bummer about the computer, too...


----------



## Crothian

so, none of you all voted for me??


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I didn't vote for him, either.  Same reason.
> 
> Darkness: I did vote for you, mang!  Not that it seems to have helped any.    Bummer about the computer, too...



I voted for you too, Darkness!  Next year, if you want, I'll help you come up with a campaign speech...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, none of you all voted for me??



How could we not vote for the Hivemind Representative?


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, none of you all voted for me??



 Nope, nobody voted for you.  All the votes are illusionary.

I also voted for Nisarg.  Everybody should have voted for Nisarg!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Nope, nobody voted for you.  All the votes are illusionary.
> 
> I also voted for Nisarg.  Everybody should have voted for Nisarg!!!!!



Anyone whose name, backwards, is Grasin gets my vote.


----------



## Steve Jung

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I just spent most of the last two days fighting a nasty Trojan



When you were done, did you drag it around your walls?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> When you were done, did you drag it around your walls?



 
That's hilarious.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> When you were done, did you drag it around your walls?



 No, he put it on a catapult and flung it at the Knight of the Round Table.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Oooh. catapults.  Will you be using it for a 'kill the dragon' ride?  Or maybe an 'oops-go-splat' ride?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Depends on the Trojan, I think.



 Now, I was mostly thinking of a case similar to this one, with things like resets, blocking of anti-virus sites, etc. There are certainly others out there where nuking from orbit is the only way to be sure. 







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, maybe Google should be informed about that?



 Hm, I don't remember the URL, or even what I was searching for. My computer doesn't either; I don't really keep records of where I go. Would have been good in this case, though.


----------



## Darkness

Thanks for voting for me, guys. You rock.



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> When you were done, did you drag it around your walls?



Steve, you win at the internet. 

Makes want to post the lyrics of Achilles, Agony & Ecstasy in 8 parts. (A ca. 45-minute metal ballad by ManOWar. A good bit of it is only instrumental, so the lyrics are comparatively short.)

[sblock]PRELUDE

I. HECTOR STORMS THE WALL

See my chariot run to your ships
I'll drive you back in the sea
You came here for gold
The wall will not hold
This day was promised to me
The Gods are my shield
My fate has been sealed
Lightning and javelins fly
Soon many will fall
We are storming the wall
Stones fall snow from the sky
We will pay with our glory
In the fire of battle
Zeus today is mine
Killing all in my way
Like sheep and like cattle
Smashing skulls of all who defy
I spare not the hammer
I spare not the sword
This day will ring with my name
None have to chase me
Let he who will face me
Kill me or die by the sword

II. The Death Of Patroclus

Oh friend of mine, how to say goodbye
This was your time, but the armor you
Wore was mine, I will not rest until
Hector's blood is spilled
His bones will all be broken
Dragged across the field
This dear friend is how we'll say
Goodbye, until we meet in the sky

III. Funeral March

IV. ARMOR OF THE GODS

V. HECTOR'S FINAL HOUR

Here inside the walls of Troy, the Gods weigh my
Fate from this day do I abstain, to a memory of
Hate to pay for all the blood that spilled
The many thousands I did kill, no walls can
Contain in the Gods almighty will
I hear the silent voices I cannot hide
The Gods leave no choices so we all must die
Oh Achilles let my arrows fly
Into the wind, where eagles cross the sky
Today my mortal blood will mix with sand it was
Foretold I will die by my hand
Into Hades my soul descends

Vi. Death Hector's Reward

Cowards in the grip of fear, no valor to uphold
Cut into the Earth, will honour long been sold
For all shall come to know me
As they fall unto their knees
Zeus the thunderer, control my destiny
When the cards of life were dealt
My hand a ruthless fate
To avenge, and bringeth fury, Hector feel my hate
A bloodbath I was born to bring, my birth I'm an assassin
To cut the cord of life and death
Ties to Earth unfasten
Blood and fire death and hate, your body I will desecrate
Dogs and vultures eat your flesh the hall the Hades waits
Kill ...
Hector's blood lies on the battlefield
His body's mangled wounds
The Gods who once protected him are now his Gods of doom
Like a tower standing tall, steadfast in direction
I fall upon your bringing death, the Gods give no protection
Coward in the grip of fear, no valor to uphold
Cut into the Earth, will honor long been sold
For all shall come to know me, as they fall unto their
Knees Zeus the thunderer, control my destiny
Blood and fire death and hate, your body I will desecrate
Dogs and vultures eat your flesh the hall of Hades waits
Die die die die ...

VII. The Decreation Of Hector's Body

PART 1

PART 2

VIII. THE GLORY OF ACHILLES

The oath of the Gods, this day was fulfilled
In the hear of the battle, Hector was killed
See him Patroclus, down in the dust
Rejoice in his death my symbol of trust
A dozen highborn youths, have been killed
Cutting their throats their blood was all spilled
Their bodies set at the foot of your fire
With oxen , sheep and two of your hounds
Your funeral Pyre high off the ground
Hector's body dragged three times around
I will carry the torch to your funeral Pyre
I will ask of the wind to send high your fire
Hector's blood will not be washed from my body
Until your body is burned
A prophecy spoken a promise fulfilled
More blood will be spilled, more will be killed[/sblock]


----------



## Darkness

Hm, I think this thread is long enough as is. Let's start a new one.


----------

